# 103(b) and I'm ready for HD - Anticipation Thread



## jimmyv2000

103b transponder 11 is on 
post your strengths here.
96-98 for a 2 minute span for me:hurah:


----------



## Michael D'Angelo

95 on transponder 11 for me.


----------



## VegasDen

Zeros across the board


----------



## MikeR7

It seems to have been a short test


----------



## gulfwarvet

big fat "ZEROS" for me


----------



## deepthinker

I'm getting a few signals on 103a in the 90's, but 0's on 103b. Is 103 only D10, A or B?


----------



## Earl Bonovich

103b is D10...

And all I have to say.... glad we upgraded our servers...


----------



## Doug Brott

jimmyv2000 said:


> 103b transponder 11 is on
> post your strengths here.
> 96-98 for a 2 minute span for me:hurah:


Tease :lol:


----------



## BudShark

Earl Bonovich said:


> 103b is D10...
> 
> And all I have to say.... glad we upgraded our servers...


I'm guessing this is going to be to dbstalk what black friday is to retail stores...


----------



## veryoldschool

Earl Bonovich said:


> 103b is D10...
> 
> And all I have to say.... glad we upgraded our servers...


!rolling


----------



## Michael D'Angelo

Earl Bonovich said:


> 103b is D10...
> 
> And all I have to say.... glad we upgraded our servers...


I agree Earl and thanks to all the hard work by Chris and David the forums did not slow down at all.


----------



## Doug Brott

Earl Bonovich said:


> 103b is D10...
> 
> And all I have to say.... glad we upgraded our servers...


Earl, ain't that the truth .. It's gonna get busy here over the next week or two .. but that's a good thing


----------



## Sirshagg

Earl Bonovich said:


> 103b is D10...
> 
> And all I have to say.... glad we upgraded our servers...


no doubt!


----------



## Tom Robertson

Opening scene: Obvious laboratory with staff in white lab coats, huddling around computers.

1st tech: It's on, sir
2nd tech: Bingo that! In ten seconds we've had 10,000 hits on DBStalk, 100 posts!
Lead tech: turn it off again. Successful test. 
1st tech: Sir, but it as only on for 10 seconds?
Lead tech: yes, but in those 10 seconds we got enough data on internet social activity to study for 2 years. At least 3 PhD's. 



Tom


----------



## jimmyv2000

MikeR7 said:


> It seems to have been a short test


all goose eggs now too


----------



## spoonman

Earl Bonovich said:


> 103b is D10...
> 
> And all I have to say.... glad we upgraded our servers...


Just think if they test each transponder one at time....DBSTalk should get lots of load testing done on that new box...:lol:


----------



## mhayes70

I noticed we can no longer see who is in the tread. Chris must of turned that feature off so the server can handle the load


----------



## tunce

nothing here now as well.


----------



## mhayes70

When I was home at lunch I got all "0" on 103b also. They must be doing some final testing or playing with us.


----------



## Chris Blount

mhayes70 said:


> I noticed we can no longer see who is in the tread. Chris must of turned that feature off so the server can handle the load


You are correct. Just want to keep things running smoothly. That feature is a luxury and only turned on during "normal" operating times. Very server intensive. At this time I feel speed is more important.


----------



## dshu82

It sucks for my girlfriend who works from home, because I am going to ask her to watch the signal strength screen all day!!!!


----------



## Sirshagg

Chris Blount said:


> You are correct. Just want to keep things running smoothly. That feature is a luxury and only turned on during "normal" operating times. Very server intensive. At this time I feel speed is more important.


:up::up::up:


----------



## mhayes70

Chris Blount said:


> You are correct. Just want to keep things running smoothly. That feature is a luxury and only turned on during "normal" operating times. Very server intensive. At this time I feel speed is more important.


I agree with you there. Speed is more important. Great work!


----------



## Sirshagg

mhayes70 said:


> I agree with you there. Speed is more important. Great work!


One more and you hit 1K


----------



## bwaldron

mhayes70 said:


> I agree with you there. Speed is more important. Great work!


Echo that - great work w/ the server upgrade.


----------



## SParker

Darn a big fat 0 I guess I missed it 

Does the signal screen auto refresh or do you have to switch to another satellite? I guess I could toggle between tuners 1 and 2...


----------



## mhayes70

SParker said:


> Darn a big fat 0 I guess I missed it
> 
> Does the signal screen auto refresh or do you have to switch to another satellite? I guess I could toggle between tuners 1 and 2...


Here goes my 1000th post. :icon_band

Yes, it does auto refresh. If you let is sit there it will keep going one by one to each transponder refreshing.


----------



## MikeR

I want a slingbox for work purposes!


----------



## cnmsales

SO is anyone watching channel 499?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo

mhayes70 said:


> Here goes my 1000th post. :icon_band
> 
> Yes, it does auto refresh. If you let is sit there it will keep going one by one to each transponder refreshing.


Congrats on 1k :goodjob:


----------



## bwaldron

cnmsales said:


> SO is anyone watching channel 499?


Still searching for signal on 499.


----------



## bjflynn04

mhayes70 said:


> Here goes my 1000th post. :icon_band
> 
> Yes, it does auto refresh. If you let is sit there it will keep going one by one to each transponder refreshing.


Congrats on 1000 posts. :goodjob: :bowdown:


----------



## Steve Robertson

cnmsales said:


> SO is anyone watching channel 499?


I am recording it so I can send it to PC Eagle who is missing all this fun today:lol:


----------



## davring

mhayes70 said:


> Here goes my 1000th post. :icon_band
> 
> Yes, it does auto refresh. If you let is sit there it will keep going one by one to each transponder refreshing.


Congrats


----------



## Sirshagg

mhayes70 said:


> Here goes my 1000th post. :icon_band
> 
> Yes, it does auto refresh. If you let is sit there it will keep going one by one to each transponder refreshing.


:new_smili


----------



## SParker

mhayes70 said:


> Here goes my 1000th post. :icon_band
> 
> Yes, it does auto refresh. If you let is sit there it will keep going one by one to each transponder refreshing.


Congrats! :goodjob: Now the next question is does it refresh immediately after finishing the last TP or does it wait a minute or two?


----------



## ProfLonghair

Tom Robertson said:


> Opening scene: Obvious laboratory with staff in white lab coats, huddling around computers.
> 
> 1st tech: It's on, sir
> 2nd tech: Bingo that! In ten seconds we've had 10,000 hits on DBStalk, 100 posts!
> Lead tech: turn it off again. Successful test.
> 1st tech: Sir, but it as only on for 10 seconds?
> Lead tech: yes, but in those 10 seconds we got enough data on internet social activity to study for 2 years. At least 3 PhD's.
> 
> 
> 
> Tom


It's all going according to plan.....


----------



## uscboy

MikeR said:


> I want a slingbox for work purposes!


Glad I'm not the only one who thought that today. :lol:


----------



## mhayes70

SParker said:


> Congrats! :goodjob: Now the next question is does it refresh immediately after finishing the last TP or does it wait a minute or two?


Yes it does. It keep's cycling thru the TP's.


----------



## shaun-ohio

000's for me also


----------



## LameLefty

Steve Robertson said:


> I am recording it so I can send it to PC Eagle who is missing all this fun today:lol:


Don't bother. It's not like he actually reads all the prior posts in the threads he blurts in.


----------



## bwaldron

shaun-ohio said:


> 000's for me also


For everybody right now.


----------



## cnmsales

Steve Robertson said:


> I am recording it so I can send it to PC Eagle who is missing all this fun today:lol:


:hurah: :hurah: :hurah: :hurah: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SParker

95 on TP11 now!


----------



## bwaldron

SParker said:


> 95 on TP11 now!


Yep, it's back (98 here)


----------



## cnmsales

NICE!!!!


----------



## GC71388

I got a 99 on TP 11!


----------



## tknopf

95 on #11 right now......


----------



## boatbumm

I see 96 on tp11 here in Virginia right now!


----------



## spoonman

This is killing me...I wonder if my boss would notice if I when home :grin:


----------



## longrider

Hopefully they are still testing this evening when I get home...


----------



## Brandon428

99 on Transponder 11


----------



## Old Guy

95 on tp11 here


----------



## mxd

jimmyv2000 said:


> 103b transponder 11 is on
> post your strengths here.
> 96-98 for a 2 minute span for me:hurah:


Zip=46538 Trans 11 = 95


----------



## JDubbs413

Woohoo 95 on 11 (103b) for me toooo in Ohio.


----------



## shoelessjoe

kudos!


----------



## 69hokie

98 on TP11


----------



## RoundRockJohn

98 on TP11 - 78664 - Round Rock, Texas


----------



## Sirshagg

longrider said:


> Hopefully they are still testing this evening when I get home...


Aim a bit higher!

Hopefully they are transmitting new HD when you get home tonight.


----------



## MnGuy

95 on TP 11,


----------



## Steve Robertson

longrider said:


> Hopefully they are still testing this evening when I get home...


Hopefully there is something on to watch and testing is done


----------



## Tbettini

96 in South Florida


----------



## deltadave

It's 2:41p EDT here and I have 95 on transponder 11 on 103b!!


----------



## jimmyv2000

96 right now


----------



## rjc

I am also getting a signal with TP 11 on 103b now...in Atlanta area


----------



## TahoeTeal

Got 82 on 103b transponder 11.


----------



## markman07

spoonman said:


> This is killing me...I wonder if my boss would notice if I when home :grin:


Spoonman - Can I go home?
Supervisor - Why? What for?
Spoonman - To look at my 103(b) transponders!  
Supervisor - :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2:


----------



## compnurd

Woot 98 Here


----------



## spoonman

markman07 said:


> Spoonman - Can I go home?
> Supervisor - Why? What for?
> Spoonman - To look at my 103(b) transponders!
> Supervisor - :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2:


:lol:


----------



## kilopapa

86 on TP 11 now....wow


----------



## jtm

96 in New Jersey. But what does it mean in terms of when the new HD channels will be activated?


----------



## Sirshagg

markman07 said:


> Spoonman - Can I go home?
> Supervisor - Why? What for?
> Spoonman - To look at my 103(b) transponders!
> Supervisor - :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2:


It's called "car touble" when out on your lunch break


----------



## rjc

so...what does this mean that we all are getting signals on one transponder? Does this confirm that all is well with the satellite and that it is ready to start transmitting?


----------



## ahintz

85 on tp11 here as well! For those of you stuck at work without a slingbox, here is a screenshot:


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Man I can't wait until I can get to the computer with Slingplayer!


----------



## DawgLink

markman07 said:


> Spoonman - Can I go home?
> Supervisor - Why? What for?
> Spoonman - To look at my 103(b) transponders!
> Supervisor - :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2:


You're fired


----------



## bonscott87

I can't wait to try this when I get home. I'm actually more interested to see how well peaked my dish is. If it's below 93 or so I'll need to peak it some more.


----------



## tonyd79

bonscott87 said:


> I can't wait to try this when I get home. I'm actually more interested to see how well peaked my dish is. If it's below 93 or so I'll need to peak it some more.


That is what I am aching for. I know it is there, just want to see my number!


----------



## Brandon428

Im getting 98 on TP 11 on tuner 1 and nothing on tuner 2. My other HR20 in my room is getting 100 on both tuners.


----------



## dbsdave

85 on transponder 11


----------



## DIRECTVFREAK101

i have 98 

thank god i stayed home from school for this...


zip code 20906-22**


----------



## fochs13

Does this give us any indication as to when we might see the new channels?


----------



## richlife

It's difficult to keep up with the posts in the one thread! 

89 then moved up to 91 here near Pittsboro. Holding steady for the past 10 min or so.


----------



## mhayes70

Man!!! I want to go home so bad and check. I am so excited I can't contain myself. :jump3:

Oh, wait I am a boss. So, I can...... I will be right back.


----------



## veryoldschool

1,953 viewings in 80 min. :lol:


----------



## Sirshagg

bonscott87 said:


> I can't wait to try this when I get home. I'm actually more interested to see how well peaked my dish is. If it's below 93 or so I'll need to peak it some more.


Looking forward to seeing this too. However I get 100 on some of the 103a transponders so I'm suspecting i'll be fine on 103b.


----------



## Shaftinc

96 at 80601 Colorado


----------



## 1948GG

103(b) Tp 11 is reading 95 up north of Seattle; let me get out a brats on a stick and heat 'em up for lunch! 

FYI my Ka locals on 99(b) are at 100 for a reference level; from the reports around the country it appears to be very stable, with Texas and such (center of the beam width) reporting the highest (98+) but very consistant from way up in the nw corner to down at the sw corner (Florida).

Cook 'em up!


----------



## braven

What's all this about? Are we getting new channels or something? :lol:


----------



## packfan909

Zip Code = 95678 
103(b) TP11 = 69-73%

pf


----------



## Randall DBS

Between 91 and 92 here in the Tri Cities of East Tennessee. :eek2:


----------



## Sirshagg

veryoldschool said:


> 1,953 viewings in 80 min. :lol:


One every 2.4 seconds - Yup, good think the server got upgraded.


----------



## gpg

86 on both tuners for tp11 here on Long Island.


----------



## dogs31

braven said:


> What's all this about? Are we getting new channels or something? :lol:


YEP!!!


----------



## 21hawk

Can anyone comment on BBC/OTA interference in setups using the work around to diplex OTA?


----------



## liverpool

100 on transponder 11


----------



## shaun-ohio

97% signal strength now on transponder 11


----------



## jceman

ZIP 32136

103(b) Transponder 11 has been at 98/100 for the past 20 minutes.


----------



## fochs13

dogs31 said:


> YEP!!!


Are we getting the new channels today? or is it still going to be on the 19th?


----------



## DIRECTVFREAK101

man i am so lucky i have comcast and directv so i can keep the singnal strenght on the directv and look at tv at the same time on comcast.


----------



## bwaldron

fochs13 said:


> Today? or is it still going to be on the 19th?


We shall see...

I'd bet before the 19th (not necessarily today).


----------



## jimmyv2000

holding steady at 96
another poster reported a much lower rading on the west coast maybe adjusting the beam?


----------



## leww37334

From S. Middle TN: 0150 PM CDT 103(b) TP 11 strength 98.


----------



## dogs31

bwaldron said:


> We shall see...
> 
> I'd bet before the 19th (not necessarily today).


This weekend.:hurah: :grin:  :sunsmile:


----------



## R.I Matt

96 here!!!!


----------



## shamus46

leww37334 said:


> From S. Middle TN: 0150 PM CDT 103(b) TP 11 strength 98.


97 here at 14825


----------



## 1948GG

bonscott87 said:


> I can't wait to try this when I get home. I'm actually more interested to see how well peaked my dish is. If it's below 93 or so I'll need to peak it some more.


Precisely the point with all these reports; I'd would be a bit better (data wise) if folks would post their Ka local spot beam numbers (from either 99b or 103a) as a *reference* to the 103b signal level they are getting.

I think lots of those reporting in the low 90's or even below have a dish not quite peaked up; if they would list their Ka spot beam numbers it would make more sense.

My Ka locals on 99b are at 100, with the 103b tp11 at 95, as I reported before, so that give a reference as to how well my dish is peaked up.


----------



## RickD_99

97 on tp11 on tuner 1, 95 on tuner 2, zip 28539


----------



## Rankor

Brandon428 said:


> Im getting 98 on TP 11 on tuner 1 and nothing on tuner 2. My other HR20 in my room is getting 100 on both tuners.


I was getting the same issue. I then when I switched the BBC locations on the back of my hr20. I am now getting the not connected message on 499. Looks like it is time to order a new BBC


----------



## msmith198025

67 at 39322


----------



## mhayes70

Ok, I went home and checked. I get 97% on TP 11


----------



## kocuba

SO is channel 499 showing anything different for you guys getting a signal?


----------



## pixel

82..........so. cal


----------



## kocuba

mhayes70 said:


> Ok, I went home and checked. I get 97% on TP 11


Man home and back in 11 minutes. I'd barely be 1/4 the way home in that amount of time.


----------



## Binary

Great, I'm hovering in the high 60s  (clear skies)

Can anyone with an H20 confirm a high signal? I've seen a couple people with an HR report 90s and then their H20 w/ 50s...


----------



## hilmar2k

kocuba said:


> SO is channel 499 showing anything different for you guys getting a signal?


Nope, still searching for signal.


----------



## dothdewman

99 here in 70726 on tp11


----------



## fratwell

Nope, ch 499 still has the "searching for ss 771) with the bbc connected.
On my H20-600 with x2024, reading 94 on TP 11, off 103b in So NH.


----------



## msmith198025

Binary said:


> Great, I'm hovering in the high 60s  (clear skies)
> 
> Can anyone with an H20 confirm a high signal? I've seen a couple people with an HR report 90s and then their H20 w/ 50s...


Im right with you on the 60's
My H-20 is a LITTLE higher at 70


----------



## Earl Bonovich

fratwell said:


> Nope, ch 499 still has the "searching for ss 771) with the bbc connected.
> On my H20-600 with x2024, reading 94 on TP 11, off 103b in So NH.


Since we don't know the transponder that ch499 is looking for, it most certainly possible that SEARCHING for SS771 will still appear.


----------



## RickD_99

kocuba said:


> SO is channel 499 showing anything different for you guys getting a signal?


No difference, still getting the "searching for satellite" # 721" as usual...


----------



## ahintz

1948GG said:


> Precisely the point with all these reports; I'd would be a bit better (data wise) if folks would post their Ka local spot beam numbers (from either 99b or 103a) as a *reference* to the 103b signal level they are getting.
> 
> I think lots of those reporting in the low 90's or even below have a dish not quite peaked up; if they would list their Ka spot beam numbers it would make more sense.
> 
> My Ka locals on 99b are at 100, with the 103b tp11 at 95, as I reported before, so that give a reference as to how well my dish is peaked up.


I am getting 80s on 103(b) TP11 (seen 83,85,88). I get mid 90s (usually 95) on the TPs I get on both 99 and 103(a). Take it for what its worth.


----------



## jimmyv2000

Binary said:


> Great, I'm hovering in the high 60s  (clear skies)
> 
> Can anyone with an H20 confirm a high signal? I've seen a couple people with an HR report 90s and then their H20 w/ 50s...


2 H20-100 boxes Both show 96 as of this post
Maybe you need a re-align.


----------



## Herdfan

I wonder if they are still positioning the satellite. When the signal popped up the first time, I had a 98, now I am getting 87 with the same clear skies.


----------



## JoeNY72

My 99(b) readings are: TP 1-6 100 100 95 98 96 100 (I am in the NYC DMA), all the rest are n/a

My 103(a) readings are: TP 1-6 98 95 0 96 95 91 TP17 0 all the rest are n/a

My 103(b) reading is TP 11 86 all others are 0's or n/a's. Now every other time I checked very early this afternoon I was getting a solid 97 every time. I assume with the testing things are being tweaked and we will see the signal strength move up and down some until they finish testing.

Joe


----------



## since 2/96

88 on tuner 1 transponder 11
89 on tuner 2 transponder 11


----------



## paulman182

My wife says my HR20-700 shows 95 here in East Kentucky.

No local spotbeams here.


----------



## mhayes70

kocuba said:


> Man home and back in 11 minutes. I'd barely be 1/4 the way home in that amount of time.


Yup, It takes me about 3 mins. to get home. Nice thing about living in a small town. Not that much traffic.


----------



## JoeNY72

Meant to list earlier, I have an H20-100 running the latest CE software and a Slimline 5-LNB. 

Joe


----------



## SoCool

bwaldron said:


> We shall see...
> 
> I'd bet before the 19th (not necessarily today).


Just got off the phone with D*, said Cinemax will hit first, within a few days.


----------



## bwaldron

Herdfan said:


> I wonder if they are still positioning the satellite. When the signal popped up the first time, I had a 98, now I am getting 87 with the same clear skies.


Could be tuning transponder power levels. Mine dropped from 98 to 95.


----------



## crabtrp

Wow, it is really fascinating getting everyone's reading on TP 11, keep 'em rolling in.


----------



## bwaldron

SoCool said:


> Just got off the phone with D*, said Cinemax will hit first, within a few days.


OK, so we can strike Cinemax off the list as first.

Just kidding


----------



## MikeR

bwaldron said:


> Could be tuning transponder power levels. Mine dropped from 98 to 95.


D* engineers are probably using the dbtalk feedback loop to finalize tuning, rather than their fancy control programs.


----------



## LameLefty

leww37334 said:


> From S. Middle TN: 0150 PM CDT 103(b) TP 11 strength 98.


I so need to get home and check mine!!!


----------



## jayhawkfan

I guess I don't get it. What does page after page of posting your transponder reception accomplish?


----------



## jimmyv2000

crabtrp said:


> Wow, it is really fascinating getting everyone's reading on TP 11, keep 'em rolling in.


I'm down TO 85 now
zip 03079 BTW


----------



## PlanetBill

jayhawkfan said:


> I guess I don't get it. What does page after page of posting your transponder reception accomplish?


hope


----------



## bonscott87

Herdfan said:


> I wonder if they are still positioning the satellite. When the signal popped up the first time, I had a 98, now I am getting 87 with the same clear skies.


I'm sure what they are doing right now is testing various strengths and power for the trasnponder and seeing what kind of numbers they can get coast to coast. Us posting our number and going crazy like this can certainly help them I think, assuming they are keeping up with this thread (Earl?).

Anyway, I would expect the numbers to keep going up and down as they test various power settings and such.


----------



## Hutchinshouse

85 on 103(b) TP11 here in So. Cal


----------



## Larry

Binary said:


> Great, I'm hovering in the high 60s  (clear skies)
> 
> Can anyone with an H20 confirm a high signal? I've seen a couple people with an HR report 90s and then their H20 w/ 50s...


96 on both H20-600 boxes. I can't get to the HR20s...wife is watching TV.


----------



## DIRECTVFREAK101

i am down to 85 from 98 reading.


----------



## mstanka

Long time lurker - only 2nd post!

I went and checked here at 225p CDT in Nashville TN I have 85 on TP11.

Michael.


----------



## jpelam

LameLefty said:


> I so need to get home and check mine!!!


<sniff> me too! I want to join the madness. The thought that this can go on for another week is inconceivable


----------



## Tbettini

I'm down to 77 from 96


----------



## shamus46

LameLefty said:


> I so need to get home and check mine!!!


I set my receiver on signal meter 103b transponder 11 and now I can watch the signal on both tuners. They're both fluctuating some. 1 is 97 and 2 is 95.


----------



## DIRECTVFREAK101

mines just went up now it is at 98


----------



## MikeR7

jayhawkfan said:


> I guess I don't get it. What does page after page of posting your transponder reception accomplish?


joy and wonder and excitement:lol:


----------



## GC71388

mine is now jumping from 99-100


----------



## jimmyv2000

now back up to 98 
The o'l lady is getting mad at me now:lol: 
OH WELL


----------



## PlanetBill

maybe RBR and see if programming magically appears.

just kidding don't do it.


----------



## chopperjc

over 1100 viewers in this part of the forum. We all need lives.


----------



## JoeNY72

Back up to 97 now @3:34pm in NY

Joe


----------



## cforrest

ok I just slinged into my HR20. I have 98 on TP 11 on 103(b) on both tuner 1 & 2, WOOHOO!


----------



## DIRECTVFREAK101

we have lifes but we need some HD.


----------



## Sirshagg

So who has cancelled recordings to see the signal strength's?


----------



## veryoldschool

two hours and 5,805 views


----------



## Larry

FWIW, HR20 is reading 97-98 on Tuner 1 and 99-100 on Tuner 2.


----------



## DIRECTVFREAK101

i had one but it is going to be on again later.


----------



## say-what

Wow, 98 here in New Orleans on tp 11


----------



## Brandon428

I'm getting 98-100 in Lafayette,La.


----------



## DIRECTVFREAK101

99 in maryland


----------



## Tbettini

Im at 95 now


----------



## HD AV

Sirshagg said:


> So who has cancelled recordings to see the signal strength's?


I checked mine and it didn't cancel my recording. Got ya! It was an OTA recording. BUT I did get a 49 on 103a and a 99 on 103b.


----------



## shoelessjoe

jayhawkfan said:


> I guess I don't get it. What does page after page of posting your transponder reception accomplish?


I guess everyone is just excited about things to come:hurah:


----------



## prushing

92 - 95 in Alpharetta, GA


----------



## FastOne1974

First time post. I just had my 5 LNB dish installed yesterday. I am getting low of 94 and high of 97 on 103b TP 11. This is great just in time for more HD.

Bobby


----------



## FastOne1974

Forgot to mention location. Monroe, LA between Shreveport, LA and Jackson, MS.

Bobby


----------



## Hoxxx

longrider said:


> Hopefully they are still testing this evening when I get home...


I agree stuck @ work unable to watch my signal strength screen is such a bummer.:new_puppy


----------



## russelle777

Got a 99 here in NE FL on tp11, signal strength alt between 99-100 on the meter....


----------



## rockisle

97/97 in NW Washington State!


----------



## DVRaholic

Hoxxx said:


> I agree stuck @ work unable to watch my signal strength screen is such a bummer.:new_puppy


I'm at work...
Got 99 on Tp 11 via SLINGBOX


----------



## Brandon428

I have to go return a tv to CC,so I'll be gone for a while. Hopefully they don't light up any channels while I'm gone. Good luck guys.


----------



## GC71388

hopefully they do


----------



## willis134

I've got 0 on TP11. What now?


----------



## mhayes70

veryoldschool said:


> two hours and 5,805 views


Yeah, can you tell how excited everyone is.


----------



## GC71388

I still have 99's


----------



## jfuchtm

96 in Nebraska


----------



## wilmot3

:goodjob: :icon_da: :righton: 98 on transponder 11 in Dushore PA

Now lets see what this thing can really do!!!!!:lol:


----------



## jimmyv2000

willis134 said:


> I've got 0 on TP11. What now?


put in a service call get a re-align.


----------



## willis134

I still have 0 on TP 11. What do i do?


----------



## nocaster

I am sitting here at work contemplating going home to look at transponder signal strength. I must need help.


----------



## willis134

jimmyv2000 said:


> put in a service call get a re-align.


Sorry for the repeat! Thanks.


----------



## Sirshagg

nocaster said:


> I sitting here at work contemplating going home to look at transponder signal strength. I must need help.


As do many of us. :grin:


----------



## HDTVFreak07

nocaster said:


> I sitting here at work contemplating going home to look at transponder signal strength. I must need help.


Not worth going home JUST to see signal strength. If additional HD channels go live, then it might be worth going home. Relax, stay at work and get your work done!


----------



## ansky

I really don't understand the excitement. It's not like we're getting any new content, just the same old shows in HD. Yeah it's nice, but come on...


----------



## DawgLink

Hoxxx said:


> I agree stuck @ work unable to watch my signal strength screen is such a bummer.:new_puppy


Wait, did I just hear you coughing? You may be sick


----------



## jakenasty

i have 95 in oakland ca


----------



## jeffreydavisjr

nocaster said:


> I am sitting here at work contemplating going home to look at transponder signal strength. I must need help.


LOL I felt the same way. So I called my wife and had her check it.

I got 96 in Eastern North Carolina.


----------



## willis134

I want to get an opinion. Is the slimline a better dish than the 5 lnb? The "side car" I think it is called.


----------



## 86n96

98 on transponder 11 (st. louis area)


----------



## MichaelP

HDTVFreak07 said:


> Relax, stay at work and get your work done!


Gah! I can't get any work done today. Not with all this going on.


----------



## spoonman

ansky said:


> I really don't understand the excitement. It's not like we're getting any new content, just the same old shows in HD. Yeah it's nice, but come on...


Isn't that the point? Getting everything in HD


----------



## mdmcvay

89 in Memphis


----------



## HDTVFreak07

MichaelP said:


> Gah! I can't get any work done today. Not with all this going on.


It's not like you're missing the launch of any new HD channels at all.


----------



## bwaldron

willis134 said:


> I want to get an opinion. Is the slimline a better dish than the 5 lnb? The "side car" I think it is called.


They are essentially the same in terms of performance.


----------



## SoCool

Mine just went up to 225 on tp-11. Hold on the box is smoking, there is a loud sizzling sound coming from the roof, I think imgon looosseeeeeeeeeeeee poweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeer


----------



## Sirshagg

MichaelP said:


> Gah! I can't get any work done today. Not with all this going on.


Tell me about it!


----------



## JDubbs413

willis134 said:


> I want to get an opinion. Is the slimline a better dish than the 5 lnb? The "side car" I think it is called.


I have a Slimline 5-LNB Dish and it works great.


----------



## gene1138

woohoo it's quitin' time. Time to go home and watch some digits on a setup screen.


----------



## HOAGIEHEAD

This may be a little off topic. But I have a question. I'm at work so I won't know for a few hours if I have anything to be concerned about. Is it safe to assume that if I'm gett readings of 95,97,95 on 103(a) T2,T4 and I believe T6, that my signal strength should be fine for 103(b)?


----------



## uscboy

83 here in Columbia, SC. Seems low for the Southeast? It is decent overcast right now though...


----------



## fratwell

Up to 98 from 94.


----------



## jimmyv2000

96 to 58 then 0 now 99 WTF?


----------



## mulesqb

jimmyv2000 said:


> 96 to 58 then 0 now 99 WTF?


no HD for you!


----------



## EaglePC

watching channel 499? still getting searching for signal...


----------



## John4924

mulesqb said:


> no HD for you!


or really intermittent HD at best! :lol:


----------



## fratwell

jimmyv2000 said:


> 96 to 58 then 0 now 99 WTF?


It is windy in So NH today....Leaves and trees?


----------



## jimmyv2000

mulesqb said:


> no HD for you!


they must be tweaking the beam or scaring me, maybe both


----------



## jimmyv2000

fratwell said:


> It is windy in So NH today....Leaves and trees?


no the sky is W I D E O P E N wind is not an issue for me


----------



## JDubbs413

EaglePC said:


> watching channel 499? still getting searching for signal...


You have fun with that one. Let me know if you ever get a signal. 

This is almost as exciting as when I was younger and Time Warner was updating their programming and adding about 125 SD channels (we only had like 40 at the time and no ESPN2!). I remember running home from school and turning on the TV to see if they were there for weeks. Then finally one day, they showed up.


----------



## bjs188

95 on 11 it Topeka Kansas (via Slingbox)


----------



## azbob

phoenix, 103b = 85 (constant)


----------



## bluesman40220

95 on TP11


----------



## Gmaxx

bjs188 said:


> 95 on 11 it Topeka Kansas (via Slingbox)


Kaysersoze's wife on the D10 thread said we were all losers. I think this post confirms it. :lol:


----------



## ajtmcse

97 - was 83 for a while.


----------



## Blurayfan

steady 65 on TP11


----------



## Reggie3

103b tuner1 77, tuner2 76


----------



## Blurayfan

D10 location shows it has started drifting. Yesterday D10's position was 102.56.


----------



## jclarke9999

95 in central Ohio.:joy:


----------



## jimmyv2000

holding steady at 96 for about 8 minutes now


----------



## frogg

Angleton, TX =78 on H20-600 and 77-78 on HR20-100


----------



## dogs31

DVDKingdom said:


> D10 location shows it has started drifting. Yesterday D10's position was 102.56.


That is old news.


----------



## chuckrollz

98 for me!


----------



## woodyww

103(b) TP11 Signal Level 93 at 1520 CDT


----------



## toddrohner

Aberdeen, MD
73 on tuner 1
71 on tuner 2


----------



## gizzorge

JDubbs413 said:


> You have fun with that one. Let me know if you ever get a signal.
> 
> This is almost as exciting as when I was younger and Time Warner was updating their programming and adding about 125 SD channels (we only had like 40 at the time and no ESPN2!). I remember running home from school and turning on the TV to see if they were there for weeks. Then finally one day, they showed up.


I had to laugh. This IS as exciting as when I first started teaching. I didn't get cable for three years because I couldn't afford it. I came home every day and turned on the TV to see if my 30 channels came on yet... I was pumped back then. I am really excited now, because HD on my media room TV is phenomenal. I can't wait to watch the science channel in HD.

By the way, I get zeros for all transponders except one. Each time one lights up, it goes to the 96-98 range. However, only one at a time here in central VA.


----------



## cjwells

As of 4:20pm eastern time 97 on 11 here in Simpsonville, SC (Greenville market)


----------



## jluzbet69

damn one more hour of work.....


----------



## patmacdaddie

So alot of folks are getting 103b signal strength, is anyone getting any video?


----------



## GC71388

nope, no video


----------



## man_rob




----------



## pdawg17

90 for me in the Bay Area...what signal strength is considered "high enough"?


----------



## rirwin1983

Right this second 97 on TP11, rest are zeros


----------



## blmoore

87 in Denver.


----------



## sgibson

toddrohner said:


> Aberdeen, MD
> 73 on tuner 1
> 71 on tuner 2


73?...71?
Is that normal or "Abie-Normal"?

Sorry, couldn't resist. <g>


----------



## jgriffin7

98 in Dallas.


----------



## MikeR

Oh crap...my wife wants to go to dinner tonight, meaning I won't get to see my signal until 8:00 tonight.:nono:


----------



## doo4usc

I've been seeing 80's and 90's,I get a 73/74 on both tuners here in SoCal 92630,since I'm a newerbee and getting another HR20 installed on friday,should I have them chech those rteadings? Thx Doo


----------



## waynebtx

96 on 103b 11 for me


----------



## HDTVFreak07

MikeR said:


> Oh crap...my wife wants to go to dinner tonight, meaning I won't get to see my signal until 8:00 tonight.:nono:


You're not missing anything. Enjoy your dinner (candle-lit, perhaps?) with your wife!


----------



## Steve Robertson

MikeR said:


> Oh crap...my wife wants to go to dinner tonight, meaning I won't get to see my signal until 8:00 tonight.:nono:


Have her go out with the boyfriend :sure:


----------



## braven

Tuner 1: 82
Tuner 2: 83

17038
Harrisburg, PA area


----------



## HD AV

I know I'm going to feel stupid for asking, but in reading I noticed many have high signals on the 103a transponders. I have always had 0s or N/A. In checking today I had 0s,49 0s and N/A. What is on 103a?


----------



## Howie

It could be better, but 73/74 will work fine.


----------



## fappy

43% St. Louis


----------



## LDLemu4U

From Blaine, WA..................103b 11 trans signal meter reading both tuners 95


----------



## da_nc

Near Charlotte, NC
103(b) Tp 11
94-96 on both tuners.

Now and then see "Not Acquired" on both tuners.

As for video, have seen any of my normal channels upgraded to HD.


----------



## moonman

Tuner 1 99
Tuner 2 100
HR20-700 in So. Fla.


----------



## morgantown

bounces between 99% and 100% on Tuner 1 & 2. Pittsburgh DMA. Was in eighties an hour or two ago...


----------



## mtsz52784

Same on both Tuners as of now. Tonawanda, NY (Buffalo DMA)


----------



## djfrankie

97 TP11 signal strengths tuner 1 98 and tuner 2 99


----------



## mhayes70

9,883 view's is a little of 3 hours!


----------



## jimmyv2000

still a good steady 96 
I'm liking this at least my dish alignment is good

people who post low readings and have clear weather should put in a call to have dish peaked.
from what i been reading i seeing high and low strengths in the same areas.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

Long Island NY 
103b TP11 95 tuner 1, 96 tuner 2


----------



## Azdeadwood

HD AV said:


> I know I'm going to feel stupid for asking, but in reading I noticed many have high signals on the 103a transponders. I have always had 0s or N/A. In checking today I had 0s,49 0s and N/A. What is on 103a?


Those are all local "spot beam" feeds. If you don't get local channels then you get all 0's. (All I get on 103 (a) is "0".)


----------



## djfrankie

jimmyv2000 said:


> people who post low readings and have clear weather should put in a call to have dish peaked.
> from what i been reading i seeing high and low strengths in the same areas.


What I noticed in peoples sig, is that most with AT-9 have a low reading and people with slimline have a high reading. This is just an observation, maybe meaning nothing at all.


----------



## ciscokidd979

mhayes70 said:


> 9,883 view's is a little of 3 hours!


I tried calling the house to see if my dog could check the signal...No luck...hung up on me...:lol: This is pretty exciting stuff...We're all part of history!!! Say bye to cable!


----------



## Inches

BMoreRavens said:


> 95 on transponder 11 for me.


Me Too ! ! ! :hurah: :hurah: :hurah:


----------



## mhayes70

djfrankie said:


> What I noticed in peoples sig, is that most with AT-9 have a low reading and people with slimline have a high reading. This is just an observation, maybe meaning nothing at all.


No, not really. I have a AT-9 and had 97.


----------



## HolyRoses

in Kalamazoo, MI

Transponder 11
95% signal tuner 1 & 2.

-HR


----------



## GeorgeLV

And I have a Slimline and a 77. It's more about how knowledgeable/lazy installers were with the fine tuning more than anything.


----------



## jimmyv2000

djfrankie said:


> What I noticed in peoples sig, is that most with AT-9 have a low reading and people with slimline have a high reading. This is just an observation, maybe meaning nothing at all.


Thats a good point Frank i was just looking at the signal readings and not the sigs.

as i read a few pages back i see that now.
I hope those with the AT-9 dish arent going to have issues.


----------



## djfrankie

I guess it was just the few sig I saw.


----------



## msmith198025

Yeah mine is a slimline and last i checked(a hour or so ago) it was in the high 60's low 70's. maybe thats changed


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

AT9 95 tuner 1 96 tuner 2


----------



## mtsz52784

mtsz52784 said:


> Same on both Tuners as of now. Tonawanda, NY (Buffalo DMA)


Also forgot to update sig... Slimline to Zinwell Multiswitch.


----------



## cartrivision

We've only got 15 more transponders to go, so with at least 10 pages of signal level updates per transponder, this is going to be one lllllllllllllllllllloooooooooonnnnnnnnnggggggg thread.  :eek2:


----------



## jimmyv2000

i think D* is gonna have a surge of calls from people needing thier dishes peaked.


----------



## pdawg17

So what is considered a shaky signal strenght? 85? 75?


----------



## JeffBowser

I believe a strength below 50 results in signal break-up, on a clear day. Higher signal strengths simply help prevent rain-fade from occurring too soon.


----------



## LP30

I have a slimline and a 77. When they did my install they daisy chained 2 8 output Zinwells instead of a single 16 despite the fact that the instructions clearly say that should not be done. Would that have an impact on signal strength or is that a case of it either it works or doesn't with nothing in between?


----------



## jimmyv2000

pdawg17 said:


> So what is considered a shaky signal strenght? 85? 75?


id be worried if under 85 and its a clear day.
*But people don't jump the gun remember this is still testing mode,so there will be tweaking going on.If you still have low signal by friday then i be concened.*

IF by friday you are seeing the same low strengths you are getting then yes call D* and have your dish peaked!


----------



## birdman1

97 on both of my tuners


----------



## jbstix

Little bit of cloud cover... Reading 65 with AT-9 dish...bummer. 
Should I be concerned?


----------



## purtman

jimmyv2000 said:


> id be worried if under 85 and its a clear day.
> *But people don't jump the gun remember this is still testing mode,so there will be tweaking going on.If you still have low signal by friday then i be concened.*
> 
> IF by friday you are experiencing the same low stengths yo are getting then yes call D* and have your dish peaked!


I do get in the 70s on some transponders (not on 103-b) and will need to get mine tweaked. I had told the installer that the numbers were low and he told me they were lower with the HR20 and 5-lnb dish. Truthfully, he gave me the impression he wanted out.


----------



## DIRECTVFREAK101

take a look


----------



## jdoug

99 on both. Slimline


----------



## raoul5788

djfrankie said:


> What I noticed in peoples sig, is that most with AT-9 have a low reading and people with slimline have a high reading. This is just an observation, maybe meaning nothing at all.


I have an AT9, getting 94-95 on both my HR20-700 and H20-600.


----------



## coreese

97 on tp 11 both tuners in Virginia


----------



## jimmyv2000

purtman said:


> I do get in the 70s on some transponders (not on 103-b) and will need to get mine tweaked. I had told the installer that the numbers were low and he told me they were lower with the HR20 and 5-lnb dish. Truthfully, he gave me the impression he wanted out.


:nono2: he should have peaked it good,
check your 103b it should be in the 90's
you may have a issue on rainy days as the new band is much diffrent than the old band.


----------



## jamieh1

Getting 99% here in Eastern NC


----------



## GordonT

jimmyv2000 said:


> i think D* is gonna have a surge of calls from people needing thier dishes peaked.


What about people who don't have the right multiswitch? Would they get a low reading or would they get zero (or even NA)?


----------



## spoonman

97 Here in Cleveland. My installer (me) did a great job :lol:


----------



## johern

76 on both HR20s in SE Lousiana


----------



## boomer

Indiana, 5:15 p.m. est...I got a 95:lol:


----------



## Max_Pauer

Getting 98 in Dayton, Ohio.


----------



## jimmyv2000

GordonT said:


> What about people who don't have the right multiswitch? Would they get a low reading or would they get zero (or even NA)?


 
I got a new Zinwell wb68 still in the box i'm not using
the installer gave it to me at my upgrade.
i was told to keep it in case i want to expand.
I got 4 lines coming in that are live but only 3 are used at this time.
Hmmmmmmm maybe a HR20 for the office::hurah:

i might call D* and see what kinda deal i can get


----------



## bafuerst

I've got some strange readings. 10 Minutes ago I had 56. Now Tuner 1 is 75 to 77, and tuner 2 is not acquired. Tuner 2 acquires signal fine on the other satellites so I'm not sure what’s going on. I have the AT9. I also restarted and I'm getting the same readings. Could I have a bad b-band converter?

I'm in Lebanon, OH, Midway between Cincinnati and Dayton. Clear skys.


----------



## MizzouTiger

Getting a signal strength of 99 on transponder 11!!!


----------



## Quetzalcoatl

65-69 In So Cal 92301.


----------



## jrmichael

bafuerst said:


> I've got some strange readings. 10 Minutes ago I had 56. Now Tuner 1 is 75 to 77, and tuner 2 is not acquired. Tuner 2 acquires signal fine on the other satellites so I'm not sure what's going on. I have the AT9. I also restarted and I'm getting the same readings. Could I have a bad b-band converter?
> 
> I'm in Lebanon, OH, Midway between Cincinnati and Dayton.


A bad b-band converter can cause those symptoms.


----------



## jimmyv2000

13053 views in just over 4 hours 
You can FEEL THE EXCITMENT!


----------



## VicF

Getting 90-93 on 103b TP 11 here in Sacramento/Roseville CA


----------



## rwrussom

Getting 73 in Arroyo Grande, Ca 93420


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

i'm so jealous of all you guys that get to check your signal strengths right now!!!! i'm stuck at work for another hour!!


----------



## purtman

AirRocker said:


> i'm so jealous of all you guys that get to check your signal strengths right now!!!! i'm stuck at work for another hour!!


Get married. I called my wife. She said we have an 86 on T11 in Kansas City. :lol:


----------



## syphix

purtman said:


> Get married. I called my wife. She said we have an 86 on T11 in Kansas City. :lol:


Get Slingbox...it's a LOT cheaper!


----------



## cforrest

AirRocker said:


> i'm so jealous of all you guys that get to check your signal strengths right now!!!! i'm stuck at work for another hour!!


Treat yourself to a slingbox or hint to your significant other how awesome it would be if you had one


----------



## cforrest

syphix said:


> Get Slingbox...it's a LOT cheaper!


HA, ain't that the truth! :lol:


----------



## obxterra

100 on TP 11 on the OBX of North Carolina.


----------



## doo4usc

jimmyv2000 said:


> still a good steady 96
> I'm liking this at least my dish alignment is good
> 
> people who post low readings and have clear weather should put in a call to have dish peaked.
> from what i been reading i seeing high and low strengths in the same areas.


Newbee here, what is peaked?I have installer coming friday for another HR20


----------



## dkgoalie

95 - H20
83 - HR20 - Tuner 1
82 - HR20 - Tuner 2

Suburban Indianapolis -- 46143


----------



## eaglesfan27

It's raining here but I'm still getting a 93 on transponder 11 on 103b!


----------



## elvistcb

103(b) TP11 Signal Level 98. AT-9 Dish. Question is I have between 7-13 on 103(a). No locals here. I am reading it is ok as it is a local spot beam thing on 103(a)? Should I be concernced? I am not getting anything on 103(b) tuner 2. 

Thanks!!


----------



## DIRECTVFREAK101




----------



## vertigo235

98 here, turn on the channels!


----------



## VeniceDre

rwrussom said:


> Getting 73 in Arroyo Grande, Ca 93420


Go knock on my mom's door and check in on her will you, She's on Old Ranch Road.


----------



## Sixto

cforrest said:


> ok I just slinged into my HR20. I have 98 on TP 11 on 103(b) on both tuner 1 & 2, WOOHOO!


cforrest, what is your signal for 103(a). Worried that my 80-81 on TP11 103(b) needs dish alignment. I'm also in mid 80's for 103(a) HD locals.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

purtman said:


> Get married. I called my wife. She said we have an 86 on T11 in Kansas City. :lol:


haha... i am married... but my wife works with me!


----------



## gashog301

82 tuner 1
88 tuner 2 
TP11

Maryland 20646


----------



## eaglesfan27

Watched it for a few minutes and I'm fluctuating between 93-95 on both tuners


----------



## eaglesfan27

Also, now I can't get that box to tune to any channels as it says a signal test is in process. Is that something I did or is DirecTV running some type of test on our systems?


----------



## gmmorrell

I've got signal here in Chicago too.

Weird thing. When I tried to see the signal strength, I asked if I wanted to interrupt "signal test on both tuners scheduled for 4:37". I didn't know what kind of test that was but I cancelled it to look at my signal strength. 

Then I lost both tuners and needed to reboot to watch live TV. Said both tuners were recording but they were not (no light, nothing scheduled) and no way to cancel any recording.

weird but everything back to normal now (with 103b signal).


----------



## Azdeadwood

95% both Tuners

30.37N -103.65W
[Southwest Texas]


----------



## ticket

H20-600 Transponder 11 on 103(b) only 96
in norwalk,ct.


----------



## duck33

95 on TPC 11 

Can you feel it?


----------



## Sirshagg

doo4usc said:


> Newbee here, what is peaked?I have installer coming friday for another HR20


In really simple terms it's finding the optimum signal level on the sats when fine tuning the aimining of the dish.


----------



## Jeigh

96 on both tuners in El Paso, TX


----------



## eaglesfan27

gmmorrell said:


> I've got signal here in Chicago too.
> 
> Weird thing. When I tried to see the signal strength, I asked if I wanted to interrupt "signal test on both tuners scheduled for 4:37". I didn't know what kind of test that was but I cancelled it to look at my signal strength.
> 
> Then I lost both tuners and needed to reboot to watch live TV. Said both tuners were recording but they were not (no light, nothing scheduled) and no way to cancel any recording.
> 
> weird but everything back to normal now (with 103b signal).


That is the same message I'm getting. I haven't rebooted yet and I can't watch anything. I wonder if they are doing some sort of test? Should I just go ahead and reboot?


----------



## stoutman

53 on tuner two, but no reading on tuner 1


----------



## DIRECTVFREAK101




----------



## FloorHead

H20-100 96% Transponder 11 on 103(b) Burbank, IL


----------



## HDTVsportsfan

HR20-100

95

on Transponder 11


----------



## scuba_tim

DIRECTVFREAK101 said:


>


Awesome, a youtube video of the transponders. Has to be a dbstalk first! Very cool...

Now bring on the channels


----------



## P Smith

DIRECTVFREAK101 said:


>


That's good for self promotion, but please make it viewable. SLOW pan and zoom will help us stay out of sea sick feeling.


----------



## gmmorrell

eaglesfan27 said:


> That is the same message I'm getting. I haven't rebooted yet and I can't watch anything. I wonder if they are doing some sort of test? Should I just go ahead and reboot?


I rebooted. Lots of channels missing. (I am on ALL channels). Must be making some changes up there.


----------



## mika911

I have 75 on transponder 11 in southern california.

Think they might still to adjust for this area? Some of the other so. cal readings some low and a las vegas I saw.


----------



## sticketfan

My Worst Fear! No Signal On Any Transponder On 103b Must The Same Tree Blocking 119 During The Fall Is Blocking 103b Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Howie

We will not be content until we have content.


----------



## Radio Enginerd

sticketfan said:


> My Worst Fear! No Signal On Any Transponder On 103b Must The Same Tree Blocking 119 During The Fall Is Blocking 103b Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!




Time to buy a chain saw. 

Wow, folks are coming out of the wood work today. Hope the DBSTalk server can handle it?


----------



## jackm

Getting a 96% on the HR20 in the Adirondacks of upstate NY


----------



## azbob

sticketfan said:


> My Worst Fear! No Signal On Any Transponder On 103b Must The Same Tree Blocking 119 During The Fall Is Blocking 103b Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!


emergency chain saw swat team is in the air... send the next one over red rover...


----------



## boom175

Getting a 35 on T11. Any ideas?? Bel Air MD


----------



## jpelam

HR20-100 103B Tuner 1 is 0 Tuner2 is 87 Located in Mckinney, TX. Should I be worried?


----------



## gotnocents

100 on H20-600 #1
100 on H20-600 #2
99 on HR20 tuner 1
99 on HR20 tuner 2

AT-9 Slimline - no multi-switch- self installed, self aligned, self now poping a cold one

Standing by..... Bring it on Directv.... Release the hounds......


----------



## JJEZ96

Getting 85 on TP11 in Houston, Texas.

JJ


----------



## DIRECTVFREAK101

sorry i took the video from my phone my mom lock up the video camera because she thinks i might take it apart like i did with the last one to see how it works i am only 16 people give me a break.

still at 98


----------



## HDTVsportsfan

A+ for effort.


----------



## ohio69

67 near Dayton


----------



## LP30

Just went to zero and staying there. Anyone else?


----------



## Sirshagg

Ok, TP11 just isn't doing it for me any more we need another please.


----------



## MichaelP

Howie said:


> We will not be content until we have content.


Indeed!


----------



## John4924

Radio Enginerd said:


> Time to buy a chain saw.
> 
> Wow, folks are coming out of the wood work today. Hope the DBSTalk server can handle it?


Just noticed that there were over 1000 people viewing this forum when I entered! WOW!

BTW, getting a reading of 85 on TP 11 here in the Big Easy...

Edit: Woops...just went to ZERO


----------



## GatorPhan

I have a 98 on transpoder 11. 0 on everything else


----------



## rockisle

Mine just went to 0 also and 103a is all 0's now too but I still get locals!


----------



## chuckrollz

GatorPhan said:


> I have a 98 on transpoder 11. 0 on everything else


same here


----------



## henryld

97/96 in Houston when I checked 15 minutes ago. Clouding up badly here with a tropical storm expected later this evening so I will be checking rain fade as well.


----------



## PTopo

LP30 said:


> Just went to zero and staying there. Anyone else?


All 0 for me


----------



## Pink Fairy

John4924 said:


> Just noticed that there were over 1000 people viewing this forum when I entered! WOW!
> 
> BTW, getting a reading of 85 on TP 11 here in the Big Easy...


 1931 Users In The Last 30 Minutes Have Stopped In.

Frightening.


----------



## VicF

AirRocker said:


> i'm so jealous of all you guys that get to check your signal strengths right now!!!! i'm stuck at work for another hour!!


Well AirRocker... be even more jealous I work out of my house. BTW. did you steal my dog


----------



## Brandon428

henryld said:


> 97/96 in Houston when I checked 15 minutes ago. Clouding up badly here with a tropical storm expected later this evening so I will be checking rain fade as well.


Yeah it's supposed to rain pretty hard here but you guys are gonna get some serious rain fade with a Tropical Storm.:lol: Good luck.


----------



## williamhotel

75 in Toledo Ohio 103b t11


----------



## Radio Enginerd

gotnocents said:


> 100 on H20-600 #1
> 100 on H20-600 #2
> 99 on HR20 tuner 1
> 99 on HR20 tuner 2
> 
> AT-9 Slimline - no multi-switch- self installed, self aligned, self now poping a cold one
> 
> Standing by..... Bring it on Directv.... Release the hounds......


Wow that was your first post. Congrats and welcome!

:welcome_s


----------



## pnessutt

Mpls MN...!


----------



## Racerbob

96 on Tp 11 here in Rochester,NY area.


----------



## cartrivision

sticketfan said:


> My Worst Fear! No Signal On Any Transponder On 103b Must The Same Tree Blocking 119 During The Fall Is Blocking 103b Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!


You can see the primary SD sat at 101 but can't see the new HD one only 2 degrees over?


----------



## BamaDawg

I have a 98 on 11 in Birmingham, AL.


----------



## keith_benedict

Getting 69 on 103(b)-11 in Modesto, CA.


----------



## jimmyv2000

96 as i click submit reply :lol:


----------



## williamhotel

We using 103 A? Getting signals there.


----------



## SParker

williamhotel said:


> We using 103 A? Getting signals there.


103(b)


----------



## syphix

Lost signal on 103(b) again....


----------



## John4924

williamhotel said:


> We using 103 A? Getting signals there.


:welcome_s to the forum...

103a is spot beams for HD LiL


----------



## sacalait

Finally got home and tried to check 103b. Received a msg. that I would be interrupting a sched. signal test @ 6:13. Coincidentally the same time. I chose not to interrupt. My TV was on Disney channel so I went to change to another channel and another msg came up saying that both tuners were recording, choose one to change channel but didn't give me an option to do so. Now it's been 10 minutes and I still can't do anything and have a black screen on the Disney channel.

Any help???


----------



## syphix

Back up again.


----------



## eaglesfan27

sacalait said:


> Finally got home and tried to check 103b. Received a msg. that I would be interrupting a sched. signal test @ 6:13. Coincidentally the same time. I chose not to interrupt. My TV was on Disney channel so I went to change to another channel and another msg came up saying that both tuners were recording, choose one to change channel but didn't give me an option to do so. Now it's been 10 minutes and I still can't do anything and have a black screen on the Disney channel.
> 
> Any help???


That has happened to a few of us.. I interrupted the test to view my signal strength. Afterwards, I couldn't view any channels and I eventually did a box reset (after giving it 30 minutes to straighten itself out.) After I did the reset, everything is working fine again.


----------



## CoachGibbs

sacalait said:


> Finally got home and tried to check 103b. Received a msg. that I would be interrupting a sched. signal test @ 6:13. Coincidentally the same time. I chose not to interrupt. My TV was on Disney channel so I went to change to another channel and another msg came up saying that both tuners were recording, choose one to change channel but didn't give me an option to do so. Now it's been 10 minutes and I still can't do anything and have a black screen on the Disney channel.
> 
> Any help???


Reboot the receiver


----------



## geoallen

103b all goose eggs for me


----------



## DIRECTVFREAK101

2 words RED BUTTON.


----------



## sacalait

Going the the red button now. Update to follow.


----------



## williamhotel

Toledo Ohio does receive any DTV local HD. Was always zeros before, now getting some life.



John4924 said:


> :welcome_s to the forum...
> 
> 103a is spot beams for HD LiL


----------



## bigdeps

We got a 95 from 103b! Indianapolis is ready for some new eye candy!


----------



## DIRECTVFREAK101

i think they took it off cause i have 0


----------



## vollmey

Back to 0 here also.


----------



## vertigo235

I'm at 0 now too.


----------



## tboan02

I have 0 on 103(b) TP11 Shawnee Kansas.....


----------



## TommyV

I just got home and it was all zeros. Them I went to tuner 2 and it was 98. Went back to tuner 1 and it was 99. Now it is all zeros again.


----------



## Snoofie

I am showing 98 pretty consistently since I got home.


----------



## TxWizard

just checked 99 on 103b tp11


----------



## Jeremy W

It's going on and off, don't freak out if you see zeros.


----------



## vertigo235

just bliped on and then back off again


----------



## jimmyv2000

vertigo235 said:


> I'm at 0 now too.


now 0 HICCUP


----------



## Brandon428

100 on both tuners here.


----------



## sacalait

back up...99/100 on 103b


----------



## gotnocents

Radio Enginerd said:


> Wow that was your first post. Congrats and welcome!
> 
> :welcome_s


Glad to be aboard. Wow! With all this excitement, you would think that something from outer space had landed.


----------



## Altcool

i just went to check my signal strength and a message conflicts with signal testing 3:42 do you want to interrupt


----------



## N5XZS

Here in Albuquerque my signal reading for the first time on 103b......

85 to 88 and they sometime goes back to 0s. 

Must be turning on and off the transmitter for testing experment!!:eek2: 

I am using H-20

Now back to TV DXing!! 

9-12-07


----------



## ciscokidd979

sacalait said:


> back up...99/100 on 103b


I'm in Oklahoma City and had 96 on tuner 1. Went to signal meters and it dropped out...Did a restart...probably just fluctuating on and off right now...Ready for more HD, BABY!


----------



## kenn157

All zero's


----------



## DrZaiusATL

This could be the dumbest thread evar.


----------



## Sirshagg

DrZaiusATL said:


> This could be the dumbest thread evar.


I resemble that remark


----------



## Renard

Jeremy W said:


> It's going on and off, *don't freak out if you see zeros*.


You are right, DO NOT FREAK OUT. Directv is now testing the little birdy. It's going on and off, and maybe soon they will turn on the remaining transponders, then turn them off, for testing purpose.
Nothing to be worry about.
They are in a test phase. RELAX GUYS, you gonna get a heart attack before it's going live.


----------



## MAVERICK007

gotnocents said:


> Glad to be aboard. Wow! With all this excitement, you would think that something from outer space had landed.


*Yeah, it's the Jupiter 2 that's been lost since the early '70's. Dr. Smith made some weird deal with an alien to patch HD technology into D10 for humans to enjoy!!! *:lol:

_
Go D10!!!_


----------



## bobojay

DrZaiusATL said:


> This could be the dumbest thread evar.


Yeah, but it's fun!


----------



## mtsz52784

2nd that... in the beginning it was good with speculation but now should be closed.


----------



## nikonosis

I am getting 99-100% on 103b transponder 11.


----------



## Brandon428

Watching mine it hasn't droped to zero ever since around 2:00.


----------



## John4924

Altcool said:


> i just went to check my signal strength and a message conflicts with signal testing 3:42 do you want to interrupt


:welcome_s to the forum...

Just so you know 3:42 was your local time...


----------



## pdawg17

I think they might be getting ready for go home for the day...they're wiggling the plug loose to shut her down


----------



## MAVERICK007

Brandon428 said:


> Watching mine it hasn't droped to zero ever since around 2:00.


Same here, I've had a steady *96* since about 2PM EDT on transponder 11.


----------



## Brandon428

pdawg17 said:


> I think they might be getting ready for go home for the day...they're wiggling the plug loose to shut her down


They should have engineers working 24/7 on it.


----------



## christo76

Is there still signal on it? I am getting Zero's across the board on 103b


----------



## tboan02

I had it come up for an minute then off again but I got 97 on both tuners so I am ready one they go live... I can hardly wait!


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

christo76 said:


> Is there still signal on it? I am getting Zero's across the board on 103b


i am also getting 0's across the board..


----------



## alaskahill

Jeremy W said:


> It's going on and off, don't freak out if you see zeros.


Mine is zero, even after doing 5 RBRs and a power off. Then I realigned my dish but still zero.... I am never getting the new channels :nono2:


----------



## chopperjc

97 on both the h-20's and hr 20:joy:


----------



## syphix

Longest run of "0" since before today...weird....It's only 4pm on the west coast...or are they in Colorado??


----------



## Radio Enginerd

chopperjc said:


> 97 on both the h-20's and hr 20:joy:


17 pages of the online equivalent of watching paint dry.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

Radio Enginerd said:


> 17 pages of the online equivalent of watching paint dry.


:lol: ... i'm also listening to golf on the radio


----------



## TMatt

Anyone in Western New York getting 103b - All zeroes in Kenmore, NY

Tony M


----------



## Brandon428

Ive got nothing now.


----------



## vollmey

Radio Enginerd said:


> 17 pages of the online equivalent of watching paint dry.


Aagh it's great.  It's interesting that some have a signal strength of 0 and some have been going strong all afternoon. I've been at 0 for awhile now.


----------



## Tornillo

Zero here in Texas.


----------



## tmuirheid

AirRocker said:


> :lol: ... i'm also listening to golf on the radio


That's very funny!


----------



## phile27606

103b transponder 11 signal is 98 on 1 tuner and 99 on the other.


----------



## SFjr

All zeroes in central Mississippi...


----------



## SParker

Weird, wonder why some people are still getting a signal..


----------



## ray652

Pacific NW Slimline TP11 91 when its on. :lol:


----------



## alaskahill

AirRocker said:


> :lol: ... i'm also listening to golf on the radio


Is that an HD radio?


----------



## PoitNarf

LoweBoy said:


> What is 103a for i have a few transponders lit up on it also?


HD locals


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

alaskahill said:


> Is that an HD radio?


it's on an fm modulated hd radio...


----------



## John4924

LoweBoy said:


> What is 103a for i have a few transponders lit up on it also?


Spotbeams for local HD LiL...


----------



## Rob

I need to unsubscribe from this thread. My inbox is filling up fast.


----------



## sticketfan

i am in vermont i get 101 and 110 with a solid signal of 97 in the fall because of a tree i dont get the 119. when the leaves fall off it comes in fine. i was assuming that since the 103 fell inbetween 101 and 110 i would not have a problem gettting it. was i wrong? i have not seen any action on 103 today. what pattern in the sky do the sat. run when i live in vermont. does the new sat sit in between 101 and 110 or not?
thanks for any input


----------



## RxMan1

If I do not and will not receive HD LIL, is there anything I can do right now to make sure I am ready for the other mpeg4 channels?


----------



## cygnusloop

sticketfan said:


> i am in vermont i get 101 and 110 with a solid signal of 97 in the fall because of a tree i dont get the 119. when the leaves fall off it comes in fine. i was assuming that since the 103 fell inbetween 101 and 110 i would not have a problem gettting it. was i wrong? i have not seen any action on 103 today. what pattern in the sky do the sat. run when i live in vermont. does the new sat sit in between 101 and 110 or not?
> thanks for any input


closer to 101 than 110. Leaves could be very bad for Ka band.


----------



## Sirshagg

Rob said:


> I need to unsubscribe from this thread. My inbox is filling up fast.


Either that or turn off the email notification for it.


----------



## MarkMac

No love in Chicagoland. Zeros across the board on 103b.


----------



## ICM2000

All zeros since 4:00PM in the NW Chicago Suburbs


----------



## Zellster

Zeros here too in Hampstead, MD


----------



## hankmack

I remember in the early 50s when I was a kid I would sit for hours watching the TV test patterns. Sounds like most on this thread are doing likewise.


----------



## DIRECTVFREAK101

same here in Silver Spring MD


----------



## henryld

hankmack said:


> I remember in the early 50s when I was a kid I would sit for hours watching the TV test patterns. Sounds like most on this thread are doing likewise.


Dang, somebody else on here my age. When a neighbor got the first color tv around it was a major event.


----------



## fratwell

103b TP 11 is reading zero, unlike around 4PM today...


----------



## biggie4852

I got signal of 33 on Sat 103b early today now back to all 0.


----------



## shendley

When I got home today about 3:30 p.m central I saw a seventy-something on trans 11. I went out and started tweaking the alignment of the dish and got it up to the upper 80s. Then I was going to do a bit more tweaking and I found it had returned to zero.


----------



## LameLefty

I had 96 on both tuners when I got home around 5:00 p.m. It was back down to zero within 20 minutes after I got back from an errand. Looks like testing is done for today (or for now, at least).


----------



## Hdhead

hankmack said:


> I remember in the early 50s when I was a kid I would sit for hours watching the TV test patterns. Sounds like most on this thread are doing likewise.


In 1964 we got the first of the color TVs. Remember the first couple days we did not have an antenna yet and I would just sit there in awe and watch the colored snow! Wow the good old days! Now I am watching numbers. Once a geek always a geek!
:biggthump 
:lol:


----------



## chuckrollz

mine are back to 0 from 98


----------



## 1948GG

Okay, now that things have settled down a bit after the 'showtime!" transponder testing earlier today, a few things probably need to be thought about:

First, why transponder 11...? Pretty obvious to me; since the transponders no long listed as 'N/A' are 1 through 22 (with the handful between 15./16, and 18-21), that Frequency wise, 11 is dead center of those (1/2 of 22 is..... ). So, if one was to have a program of testing, the center frequency would be the first tested, and then do the frequencies at both ends, i.e., 1 and 22. So, if one was to keep looking, those would be the next possible 'test' transponders.

Second, Many folks noticed (me included) that during the testing, the power fluctuated several times, going from a high level to several points lower, staying there, then ramping back up. Again, typical RF transmitter ramping, or perhaps testing the ability of the AGC on the sat to operate with lowering the ground transmit power yet keeping the satellite output power fairly constant (i.e., the uplink center is in the middle of a storm cell). 

Third, as I pointed out a couple of time during the testing, peoples dish alignments were showing to be off rather a large amount, particularly those without Ka locals (the original installers really had very little if anything to 'tune up' on). I can see a lot of folks getting a 'tune job' from DirecTV as soon as things really come on line, and the signal strength levels are percieved not to be very good. Very few folks thought to include their 'local' Ka signal levels to provide a baseline to the levels they were reporting; without doing so, the measurements were basically useless. Of course, those without any Ka locals don't have much of a choice, so if they recieved something in the 95+ range they now know that their dish is aligned pretty well.

That's about it. I'd keep an eye on the 1/22 transponders for any further testing, as I pointed out in (1) above. Unless of course they blow that off and next step is some kind of full tilt ramp up!


----------



## Blurayfan

Signal from 103b on TP11 was in a 65-72 range earlier, now zeros across the board.


----------



## reubenray

How are ya'll checking this?


----------



## Blurayfan

reubenray said:


> How are ya'll checking this?


These reading are taken from the signal strength meters. So if you have an HR20 <Help & Settings><Setup><Sat & Ant><View Signal Strength>.


----------



## 0db

Brandon428 said:


> lol Probably so they said lets mess with em.:lol: Nerds unite!!


They're not messing with us, they've just got a loyal crew of unpaid testers here!


----------



## Dusty

AirRocker said:


> :lol: ... i'm also listening to golf on the radio


Listening to golf on radio? What golf is on today? How did I miss that?


----------



## cnmsales

Dusty said:


> Listening to golf on radio? What golf is on today? How did I miss that?


Golf on radio? Wow, and i didn't think Golf could get any more boring. Guess I was wrong.


----------



## jmunick1

0 in Leesburg, VA


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Actually... Golf isn't that bad on the radio..
XM-PGA was actually very good during the BMW Championship...

:backtotop


----------



## Tbettini

I just found out they updated the HD packages page at D*'s website dont know if its old 
http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPageNR.jsp?assetId=P4360044


----------



## Koz

I wonder if they are just watching this board to get their signal strength measurements from across the country. :lol:


----------



## Brandon428

Tbettini said:


> I just found out they updated the HD packages page at D*'s website dont know if its old
> http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPageNR.jsp?assetId=P4360044


Freaking sweet dude,this is new as far as I know.


----------



## 1948GG

Koz said:


> I wonder if they are just watching this board to get their signal strength measurements from across the country. :lol:


Yes, but... as I pointed out in msg #461 above, without a 'baseline' to the readings (i.e., some other Ka transponder like a reception sites Ka/HD locals level), it's pretty much mush.

Although one can bet that there are at least a couple places where they can get 'calibrated' readings, both the uplink site at Castle Rock and the DirecTV HQ in LA, and maybe a few sites around the country as well. But going by the 'highest' readings, the max seemed to be 95+ from Florida to Texas to up here in the top corner of Washington State. Didn't see anyone from New England or southern California (to square out the coverage), but probably missed the posts in all the 'clutter'!.

Like I think I said originally, that's 'break out the brats!' kind of RF power.


----------



## Koz

1948GG said:


> Yes, but... as I pointed out in msg #461 above, without a 'baseline' to the readings (i.e., some other Ka transponder like a reception sites Ka/HD locals level), it's pretty much mush.
> 
> Although one can bet that there are at least a couple places where they can get 'calibrated' readings, both the uplink site at Castle Rock and the DirecTV HQ in LA, and maybe a few sites around the country as well. But going by the 'highest' readings, the max seemed to be 95+ from Florida to Texas to up here in the top corner of Washington State. Didn't see anyone from New England or southern California (to square out the coverage), but probably missed the posts in all the 'clutter'!.
> 
> Like I think I said originally, that's 'break out the brats!' kind of RF power.


Yeah, I was joking. Taking critical strength measurements from anonymous internet forum posters may not be the most robust business practice.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

Dusty said:


> Listening to golf on radio? What golf is on today? How did I miss that?


i was just joking around.. someone else compared this thread to watching paint dry.. so i was just thinking of something else that sounded boring.. i'm actually a big fan of golf... just don't know if i could listen to it on the radio...


----------



## jpeckinp

OK so they set this bird at 102.775 WL have they set a definite position on the 2nd bird? I thought the two new ones were going to be at 99 and 87.5.


----------



## Brandon428

jpeckinp said:


> OK so they set this bird at 102.775 WL have they set a definite position on the 2nd bird? I thought the two new ones were going to be at 99 and 87.5.


No their at the 103 and 99 orbital slots.


----------



## jpeckinp

Brandon428 said:


> No their at the 103 and 99 orbital slots.


Yeah just found that down the page a little further. Thanks.


----------



## Brandon428

jpeckinp said:


> Yeah just found that down the page a little further. Thanks.


Your quite welcome.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

from the front page... "Most users ever online was 4532, 04-02-07 at 05:44 PM." .. i'm surprised we didn't break that today... anyone know what was going on April 2nd? or was it just a fluke?


----------



## Brandon428

AirRocker said:


> from the front page... "Most users ever online was 4532, 04-02-07 at 05:44 PM." .. i'm surprised we didn't break that today... anyone know what was going on April 2nd? or was it just a fluke?


Something to do with D10 launch or delay probably.


----------



## EaglePC

I believe they were probably making sure it is in align for the launch and now that it is late, they are done testing. That is why it is 0 now. Look again late afternoon and see whats up. It will be this weekend!!!!! It better be this weekend!!!


----------



## cygnusloop

EaglePC said:


> I believe they were probably making sure it is in align for the launch and now that it is late, they are done testing. That is why it is 0 now. Look again late afternoon and see whats up. It will be this weekend!!!!! It better be this weekend!!!


Breathe, Eagle, _breathe_.


----------



## setiamon

jesus on crackers I wish they would put a single new hd channel on to just cut this tension,scifi come on @!


----------



## Tom Robertson

Welcome to the forums, setiamon. :welcome_s

Soon, very soon. 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## cygnusloop

setiamon said:


> jesus on crackers I wish they would put a single new hd channel on to just cut this tension,scifi come on @!


You and me both, setiamon!
And, of course, :welcome_s to DBSTalk!


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

setiamon said:


> jesus on crackers I wish they would put a single new hd channel on to just cut this tension,scifi come on @!


:righton:


----------



## MikeR

I think it would be fun if a Directv engineer would "flip the switch" again at this time of night. 

I'm waiting....


----------



## bobojay

Tbettini said:


> I just found out they updated the HD packages page at D*'s website dont know if its old
> http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPageNR.jsp?assetId=P4360044


It wasn't that way earlier on the 12th. I was looking at it........


----------



## jimmyv2000

MikeR said:


> I think it would be fun if a Directv engineer would "flip the switch" again at this time of night.
> 
> I'm waiting....


hopefully before the weekend 
would love to wake up Saturday with all this HD!


----------



## EaglePC

103(b)isoff


----------



## John4924

EaglePC said:


> 103(b)isoff


It is still early on the west coast!


----------



## EaglePC

will this maye today 
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=98562


----------



## purtman

Look at it this way, Bschneider (back on Sept. 2) said on avsforum that several stations would go live on Sept. 14. That is tomorrow. He's been pretty accurate before.


----------



## generalpatton78

EaglePC said:


> 103(b)isoff


Hey eagle I'm going to take a nap, call me when 103b is on. :lol:


----------



## lbostons

Does anyone really know why the TLE were never updated so we could see the change to 102.7? It is funny that the other post is 300,000 now, crazy!


----------



## compnurd

lbostons said:


> Does anyone really know why the TLE were never updated so we could see the change to 102.7? It is funny that the other post is 300,000 now, crazy!


Most likely so no one would know they moved it into position


----------



## joelq

compnurd said:


> Most likely so no one would know they moved it into position


And specifically, I think it's so that Boeing could hide their operations from their competitors. For example, their competitors could glean some useful information on the operational efficiency of Boeing's XIPS engines.

Then again, this is just speculation!


----------



## generalpatton78

joelq said:


> And specifically, I think it's so that Boeing could hide their operations from their competitors. For example, their competitors could glean some useful information on the operational efficiency of Boeing's XIPS engines.
> 
> Then again, this is just speculation!


I was actually thinking this myself.


----------



## FHSPSU67

98-100 for me. Yesterday, of course.


----------



## EaglePC

Any New Hd Mom ?


----------



## man_rob

In Baltimore


----------



## purtman

jpeckinp said:


> OK so they set this bird at 102.775 WL have they set a definite position on the 2nd bird? I thought the two new ones were going to be at 99 and 87.5.


The first one at 102.8 and the second is yet to be launched. There's another link on this site for D11.


----------



## Hdhead

jpeckinp said:


> OK so they set this bird at 102.775 WL have they set a definite position on the 2nd bird? I thought the two new ones were going to be at 99 and 87.5.


87.5?! You must have been having a beer with Charlie! :eek2:


----------



## Azdeadwood

Testing has restarted this morning!

When I went to check signal strength I got a message that it would interrupt actions by "Chuck" and "Journeyman" scheduled for 0801 and 0807 (CDT).


----------



## durl

I KNEW I should have taken a vacation day today. Testing was apparently done for the day when I got home last night.


----------



## Fish Man

man_rob said:


> In Baltimore


:biggthump

Awesome reference!!!

Took me about 2 beats to get it. Showin' my age.


----------



## LameLefty

Fish Man said:


> :biggthump
> 
> Awesome reference!!!
> 
> Took me about 2 beats to get it. Showin' my age.


I got it too. I don't know whether to laugh or cry. :lol:


----------



## bwaldron

Fish Man said:


> :biggthump
> 
> Awesome reference!!!
> 
> Took me about 2 beats to get it. Showin' my age.


Same here 

Almost missed it by _that_ much!


----------



## MikeR7

I am as old as you guys and watched "Get Smart", but I obviously never have, because I don't get it. Help out a guy with a fried brain please?:lol:


----------



## Wisegoat

MikeR7 said:


> I am as old as you guys and watched "Get Smart", but I obviously never have, because I don't get it. Help out a guy with a fried brain please?:lol:


She's Agent 99.

Meaning, he was getting a 99 as a signal strength.

Nice way of saying it too! It took me a couple of seconds to get it.


----------



## jwd45244

MikeR7 said:


> I am as old as you guys and watched "Get Smart", but I obviously never have, because I don't get it. Help out a guy with a fried brain please?:lol:


Q: What was her character's name?

A: Agent 99

He was saying he got a 99 in Baltimore


----------



## LameLefty

Well, I had










+10

:lol:


----------



## jwd45244

Lefty:

I could take your reference two different ways. He was agent 86 so you have 86 or his name is Max you you got a Max reading of 100. Which is it?


----------



## LameLefty

jwd45244 said:


> Lefty:
> 
> I could take your reference two different ways. He was agent 86 so you have 86 or his name is Max you you got a Max reading of 100. Which is it?


Agent 86 +10 = 96.


----------



## msmith198025

jwd45244 said:


> Lefty:
> 
> I could take your reference two different ways. He was agent 86 so you have 86 or his name is Max you you got a Max reading of 100. Which is it?


+10...


----------



## purtman

I guess anybody who got zeros for their readings should throw up a picture of Zigfried, since zeroes mean you have KAOS! :lol:


----------



## jrodfoo

so signals are back? another day at work, and by the time I get home to check they'll probably be zero haha. I guess today will be a running home for lunch day.


----------



## faspina

jwd45244 said:


> Q: What was her character's name?
> 
> A: Agent 99
> 
> He was saying he got a 99 in Baltimore


You guys have taken geekdom to new levels. I am kind of glad I did not catch that one.

All Your HD Are Belong To Us.


----------



## LameLefty

jrodfoo said:


> so signals are back? another day at work, and by the time I get home to check they'll probably be zero haha. I guess today will be a running home for lunch day.


That was yesterday for me. I had 0's across the board when I checked one last time last night before bed and didn't check this morning.


----------



## Tom Robertson

All zeros for me this morning. Solid 89 yesterday.


----------



## alaskahill

Now you guys will be really sick of this theme...
Again still 









-7


----------



## FeelForce1

Tom Robertson said:


> All zeros for me this morning. Solid 89 yesterday.


Yeah, it stopped last night at about 7:30 or so. Hopefully more to come today.


----------



## Mavrick

Maybe we will get two transponders with signal today.


----------



## MikeR7

LameLefty said:


> Agent 86 +10 = 96.


I had really forgotten the Agent 99 thing. :lol:

Anyway my signal on 103b tp 11 yesterday when I got home to check it was 86. I was pretty happy with that until someone 86ed it.(that's restaurant talk if anybody cares) And I haven't worked in a restaurant for 35 years!! :lol:


----------



## jrodfoo

LameLefty said:


> That was yesterday for me. I had 0's across the board when I checked one last time last night before bed and didn't check this morning.


ok. thanks for the heads up. hopefully it's the calm before the 14th storm.


----------



## mluntz

I missed all the fun! All 0's right now!


----------



## LarryW

Got a 95 in Houston yesterday evening.


----------



## ncxcstud

If I get 97's across the board on 101, 110, and 119, should I 'theoretically' get a decent signal on 99 and 103?

I just installed my 5LNB dish, so I was wondering before I go 'fiddling' with it too much...


----------



## Inches

LarryW said:


> Got a 95 in Houston yesterday evening.


Houston, we have a problem. Lost the signal in the West.


----------



## azarby

Inches said:


> Houston, we have a problem. Lost the signal in the West.


Remember, this is just testing. Signals on TPs wil come and go. Until they turn on any given channel, it's a crap shoot for you will see on signal strength.

Bob


----------



## fredandbetty

73 0 76 79 73 79 n/a n/a for me ( transponders 1- 8 )


EDIT- its (a)


----------



## RxMan1

fredandbetty said:


> 73 0 76 79 73 79 n/a n/a for me ( transponders 1- 8 )


right now on 103b?


----------



## cnmsales

fredandbetty said:


> 73 0 76 79 73 79 n/a n/a for me ( transponders 1- 8 )


What satellite is this for?


----------



## LameLefty

fredandbetty said:


> 73 0 76 79 73 79 n/a n/a for me ( transponders 1- 8 )


Looks like 103(a) not (b).


----------



## BobbyK

He's on a there is nothing on b.


----------



## purtman

He's in the stone age!


----------



## fredandbetty

BobbyK said:


> He's on a there is nothing on b.


 OMG!! sorry its A but i was flipping through so fast that i thought it was B...


----------



## BudShark

Ok - 1000 lashes with a wet noodle... but I'm not sure if I should beat Fred or Betty... and what is Fred doing with Betty? Wilma is NOT gonna be happy.


----------



## doo4usc

Does anyone have a link to a current transponder and channal map?


----------



## moonman

doo4usc said:


> Does anyone have a link to a current transponder and channal map?


There is not one yet for the 99 and 103 sat. yet as these require special equip. In the meantime see here...it is updated as required..
http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=1067914&postcount=1


----------



## doo4usc

moonman said:


> There is not one yet for the 99 and 103 sat. yet as these require special equip. In the meantime see here...it is updated as required..
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=1067914&postcount=1


Very cool! That's what I wanted . Thx Doo


----------



## kenn157

Zero's still on.


----------



## EaglePC

kenn157 said:


> Zero's still on.


think they had a problem ,maybe that explain why we only seen 1 trans load up yesterday
hmmm.wonder what there work sheet was for today .
clothes shopping for there party on the 16th of sept


----------



## purtman

Please ... in English!


----------



## spoonman

EaglePC said:


> think they had a problem ,maybe that explain why we only seen 1 trans load up yesterday
> hmmm.wonder what there work sheet was for today .
> clothes shopping for there party on the 16th of sept


I am sure there is no problems...its just like anyone when they get a new toy...I sure it was like this in the control room...what does this button do...wait wait what does this one do and so on


----------



## 66stang351

EaglePC said:


> think they had a problem ,maybe that explain why we only seen 1 trans load up yesterday
> hmmm.wonder what there work sheet was for today .
> clothes shopping for there party on the 16th of sept





purtman said:


> Please ... in English!





EaglePC Translator said:


> I think they had a problem, maybe that would explain why we only saw 1 trans turn on yesterday.
> Hmmm, I wonder what their work shcedule was for today.
> Clothes shopping for their party on the 16th of Sept


:grin: :grin: :grin:


----------



## dogs31

66stang351 said:


> :grin: :grin: :grin:


I think that maybe they'll test later or D* feels REALLY REALLY REALLY confident about D10 that maybe they decided to give the engineers a day off and will turn on the HD tomorrow.      :hurah:     :lol:


----------



## cobra2497

is it still going in and out?


----------



## 2Guysfootball

cobra2497 said:


> is it still going in and out?


No been off since last night.

:welcome_s TO dbstalk


----------



## cobra2497

2Guysfootball said:


> No been off since last night.
> 
> :welcome_s TO dbstalk


dang I didn't get time last night to try it 

Maybe they'll have more test later. i'd really like to see my signal strength before its to late

oh and Thanks site looks pretty cool


----------



## leww37334

I just had a thought, I wonder how many people will burn in the satellite strength screen on their plasma's? !Devil_lol !Devil_lol !Devil_lol


----------



## spidey

jimmyv2000 said:


> 103b transponder 11 is on
> post your strengths here.
> 96-98 for a 2 minute span for me:hurah:


All 0 here


----------



## bobojay

Just did a "repeat satellite setup" on my unit just for the heck of it. It came up with an error for 103b. Everything else passed except for the 87?? & 95 sats. which is to be expected since they aren't used in my area.
Is this something I need to be concerned about or not? Kinda threw me a curve ball here not understanding what's going on.......


----------



## john18

Mine wasn't working at all and I had earlier received a message that some test was being done when I tried to change channels. I did a RBR and that cleared the problem so now I can at least get "0" on the 103(b) transponders.


----------



## Doug Brott

EaglePC said:


> think they had a problem ,maybe that explain why we only seen 1 trans load up yesterday
> hmmm.wonder what there work sheet was for today .
> clothes shopping for there party on the 16th of sept


It's very unlikely that the DIRECTV HD launch team is going to the Emmy's (or the party), so it's doubtful that the folks were shopping for clothes. As for the few DIRECTV folks that do make to the Emmy's, it's equally likely that they have already picked something out or are waiting until Saturday or Sunday to do so.

Now speaking back to the Satellite which is more on topic with DBSTalk.com .. it is common for DIRECTV to test the signal to make sure that it is working properly before they turn it on. It's kinda hard to test the signal if you don't actually turn it on. Once things are on and ready I'm sure the new HD will be falling from the sky in it's full splendor.


----------



## bobojay

That's what I have been getting all along on 103b is "0" on all transponders....as I am now. Even with the test fail on the repeat sat. setup.


----------



## Sirshagg

Doug Brott said:


> Now speaking back to the Satellite which is more on topic with DBSTalk.com .. it is common for DIRECTV to test the signal to make sure that it is working properly before they turn it on. It's kinda hard to test the signal if you don't actually turn it on. Once things are on and ready I'm sure the new HD will be falling from the sky in it's full splendor.


This is exactly why I want to see more activity like yesterday. It was clear proof that they were playing with their new toy.


----------



## Doug Brott

Sirshagg .. they may be analyzing the results and getting ready for more testing or it's possible that they are still moving the satellite into it's final position .. I don't know. But definitely it was hot yesterday for a while. I'm with you and I'd like to see more activity like this because it means we're getting closer


----------



## BobbyK

Doug Brott said:


> Sirshagg .. they may be analyzing the results and getting ready for more testing or it's possible that they are still moving the satellite into it's final position .. I don't know. But definitely it was hot yesterday for a while. I'm with you and I'd like to see more activity like this because it means we're getting closer


Or we don't have the right tools. I just read this on another site.

"I Just Ran a test with my accutrac 111 meter and the signal is way stronger then yesterday on the Meter. And yesterday i was getting about 95 on the rec."


----------



## FeelForce1

BobbyK said:


> Or we don't have the right tools. I just read this on another site.
> 
> "I Just Ran a test with my accutrac 111 meter and the signal is way stronger then yesterday on the Meter. And yesterday i was getting about 95 on the rec."


That's great but I wonder how many subs have those built into their receivers?

P.S. I used to be an installer myself.


----------



## BobbyK

The meter is hand held.


----------



## FeelForce1

BobbyK said:


> The meter is hand held.


Thanks.
Read my prior post.


----------



## MikeR

BobbyK said:


> Or we don't have the right tools. I just read this on another site.
> 
> "I Just Ran a test with my accutrac 111 meter and the signal is way stronger then yesterday on the Meter. And yesterday i was getting about 95 on the rec."


Okay....I'm a dummy, how are they testing and our receivers are not picking up the signal?


----------



## syphix

Standtall29 posted that here:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?p=11615223#post11615223

He has 8 posts on that forum. Now, I'm not saying he's not to be trusted, but...


----------



## tpm1999

MikeR said:


> Okay....I'm a dummy, how are they testing and our receivers are not picking up the signal?


This might sound strange, but directv can test the transponders without us even knowing it.

Many of the "0" that you see on your 103b signal screen are possibley not real "0"s...kind of like the Matrix, but not really.


----------



## MikeR

Hmmm..different frequencies? I don't know the signal meter interface or software (as far as translation of the actual signal to a signal meter value) (sorry i was a MechE - never did like the EE stuff )


----------



## BobbyK

syphix said:


> Standtall29 posted that here:
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?p=11615223#post11615223
> 
> He has 8 posts on that forum. Now, I'm not saying he's not to be trusted, but...


He could be an installer.


----------



## FeelForce1

Here I go again... I'm missing LAO again on TNTHD.


----------



## Racer88

Just hooked up my meter and she's most definitely radiating. D* will have to do something, like what they did to make the 103b page appear in the first place, to make the boxes signal meters actually start working. Just cause you don't see something now doesn't mean it isn't there.


----------



## FeelForce1

Racer88 said:


> Just hooked up my meter and she's most definitely radiating. D* will have to do something, like what they did to make the 103b page appear in the first place, to make the boxes signal meters actually start working. Just cause you don't see something now doesn't mean it isn't there.


Exactly correct.


----------



## BobbyK

http://www.sadoun.com/Sat/Products/...ter-Ka-Ku-Satellite-Signal-Tracking-meter.htm


----------



## Sirshagg

BobbyK said:


> http://www.sadoun.com/Sat/Products/...ter-Ka-Ku-Satellite-Signal-Tracking-meter.htm


For $215 I'll just waill till the HD shows up.


----------



## Brandon428

Sirshagg said:


> For $215 I'll just waill till the HD shows up.


Yeah,me to.


----------



## Chop69

Sirshagg said:


> For $215 I'll just waill till the HD shows up.


But you can get the hat for $.01


----------



## BobbyK

The guy that put up my slimline last year had a meter that cost $800, so he said. He also said that if he lost it he would have to pay for it.


----------



## Sirshagg

Chop69 said:


> But you can get the hat for $.01


Well in that case I'll take 2!


----------



## cts33fan

103b was hot here yesterday (CA) but it's back to all zeros today
Keepin my fingers (and toes) crossed!


----------



## JDubbs413

Just making a general prediction but I bet testing is done. We all had fairly decent signals yesterday and I am sure they are aware of that whether they read this forum or not lol. I think the next step is lighting up the new channels. =]


----------



## BobbyK

JDubbs413 said:


> Just making a general prediction but I bet testing is done. We all had fairly decent signals yesterday and I am sure they are aware of that whether they read this forum or not lol. I think the next step is lighting up the new channels. =]


+1


----------



## Sirshagg

JDubbs413 said:


> Just making a general prediction but I bet testing is done. We all had fairly decent signals yesterday and I am sure they are aware of that whether they read this forum or not lol. I think the next step is lighting up the new channels. =]


I'd be willing to bet that testing a new sat i a little more involved than just "kicking the tires" and will take a bit of time (even after boeing did their part)


----------



## BobbyK

Sirshagg said:


> I'd be willing to bet that testing a new sat i a little more involved than just "kicking the tires" and will take a bit of time (even after boeing did their part)


On April 19th, 2006 the satellite was delivered to DirecTV's control after successful on-orbit testing. SPACEWAY-2 immediately started broadcasting HD locals to DirecTV customers in eight more markets


----------



## Herdfan

Well, this is strange. 

My HR20 is now just popping up zero's for signal strength on 103b like it did before the bird was moved. Is anyone else seeing the zero's just pop up or is your receiver actually looking for a signal.


----------



## henryld

Herdfan said:


> Well, this is strange.
> 
> My HR20 is now just popping up zero's for signal strength on 103b like it did before the bird was moved. Is anyone else seeing the zero's just pop up or is your receiver actually looking for a signal.


Mine has been since I started checking at around 4:30 this afternoon.


----------



## Zellster

930pm EDT and nothing but zeroes on all transponders on 103(b) in Hampstead, MD.


----------



## kenn157

Zellster said:


> 930pm EDT and nothing but zeroes on all transponders on 103(b) in Hampstead, MD.


934pm EDT and nothing but zeroes on all transponders on 103(b) in Salisbury, MA.


----------



## purtman

Don't believe you. Have Belichik send us some film of it.:lol:


----------



## bluemoon737

kenn157 said:


> 934pm EDT and nothing but zeroes on all transponders on 103(b) in Salisbury, MA.


It's been 0's all day. My guess is that D* got their "reaction" they were looking for yesterday and turned everyones access back off to finish their testing today. I'm guessing based on the high signals being reported by the AccutracIII owners here that we "might" see something tomorrow as predicted by one member here that has been right in the past.

All speculation on my part...


----------



## henryld

purtman said:


> Don't believe you. Have Belichik send us some film of it.:lol:


The commish sure nailed him & the Pats. Wow!


----------



## Sah

purtman said:


> Don't believe you. Have Belichik send us some film of it.:lol:


:rolling:

Nice!


----------



## 2Guysfootball

henryld said:


> The commish sure nailed him & the Pats. Wow!


I wonder what the PQ was on the Film??
$500,000 plus another $250,000 from the team no DVR for them this Year:lol:


----------



## ProfLonghair

purtman said:


> Don't believe you. Have Belichik send us some film of it.:lol:


ZING!


----------



## Herdfan

Its not the zeros specifically, but the way they pop up on the screen. Before D*10 moved into position, the zero's would populate very quickly and it was speculated that they were just put there by the receiver. Once D*10 arrived, the receiver actually looked for the signal and it took a couple of seconds for each transponder to show a zero.

As of this evening, the zero's are popping up like the receiver is once agian just putting in placeholders.


----------



## henryld

Herdfan said:


> Its not the zeros specifically, but the way they pop up on the screen. Before D*10 moved into position, the zero's would populate very quickly and it was speculated that they were just put there by the receiver. Once D*10 arrived, the receiver actually looked for the signal and it took a couple of seconds for each transponder to show a zero.
> 
> As of this evening, the zero's are popping up like the receiver is once agian just putting in placeholders.


Agreed. Thats what I meant in my previous post.


----------



## JMartinko

purtman said:


> Don't believe you. Have Belichik send us some film of it.:lol:


We should keep this related to D*, so maybe Ken157 can tell us if the video was shot in HD and when it will appear on the NFL Network in HD??? I sure hope D10 is on by the time the video is shown. At least now we know how Brady won all those games over the years. The notes on his wrist weren't the NE plays, they were the opposition defensive plays so he could get the defensive calls from the sidelines and match up his play with the defense. oooopsie!
:nono2:

BTW, for those saying the 14th is the date, will they be turned on at Midnight EDT or at midnight in my own time zone (MDT)?
:grin:


----------



## Brandon428

JMartinko said:


> We should keep this related to D*, so maybe Ken157 can tell us if the video was shot in HD and when it will appear on the NFL Network in HD??? I sure hope D10 is on by the time the video is shown. At least now we know how Brady won all those games over the years. The notes on his wrist weren't the NE plays, they were the opposition defensive plays so he could get the defensive calls from the sidelines and match up his play with the defense. oooopsie!
> :nono2:
> 
> BTW, for those saying the 14th is the date, will they be turned on at Midnight EDT or at midnight in my own time zone (MDT)?
> :grin:


If it is the 14th it'll probably be turned on around prime time or maybe early morning,but not at midnight.


----------



## bluemoon737

Herdfan said:


> Its not the zeros specifically, but the way they pop up on the screen. Before D*10 moved into position, the zero's would populate very quickly and it was speculated that they were just put there by the receiver. Once D*10 arrived, the receiver actually looked for the signal and it took a couple of seconds for each transponder to show a zero.
> 
> As of this evening, the zero's are popping up like the receiver is once agian just putting in placeholders.


Exactly, that's why I suspect D* removed access for our receivers (and only turned it on the one day for testing purposes).


----------



## bbaleno

JMartinko said:


> We should keep this related to D*, so maybe Ken157 can tell us if the video was shot in HD and when it will appear on the NFL Network in HD??? I sure hope D10 is on by the time the video is shown. At least now we know how Brady won all those games over the years. The notes on his wrist weren't the NE plays, they were the opposition defensive plays so he could get the defensive calls from the sidelines and match up his play with the defense. oooopsie!
> :nono2:
> 
> BTW, for those saying the 14th is the date, will they be turned on at Midnight EDT or at midnight in my own time zone (MDT)?
> :grin:


I thought 6am was the norm.

of course thats with everything ready to go.

we may need to wait until the techs get in, get their coffee, and flip the switches.

I want my HDTV when I get home from work.

HEAR THAT D*!!!


----------



## EaglePC

bluemoon737 said:


> Exactly, that's why I suspect D* removed access for our receivers (and only turned it on the one day for testing purposes).


East Coast here are we 4 hours behind yous so if it is 6AM here its 2AM by you?
wonder if all 16tp will light up on 103b


----------



## nagy4321

bluemoon737 said:


> Exactly, that's why I suspect D* removed access for our receivers (and only turned it on the one day for testing purposes).


My HR20 is reading zeros the same speed as when tp 11 was turned on. It takes about a 1/4 of a second per tp.


----------



## purtman

Eagle, are you on crack today? You're in the same time zone as Bluemoon. Besides, if it's 2 a.m. on the east coast, it's 11 p.m. on the west coast.


----------



## lwilli201

bluemoon737 said:


> Exactly, that's why I suspect D* removed access for our receivers (and only turned it on the one day for testing purposes).


I believe that is exactly what happened. The TP 11 signal disappeared yesterday evening. At the same time some complained that their HD went away. I believe D* sent a signal to the access card that blocked our ability to see 103b. For some, this caused them to loose HD. I mentioned this another thread and some did not think that was the case. But I will stick to my theory.


----------



## Brandon428

lwilli201 said:


> I believe that is exactly what happened. The TP 11 signal disappeared yesterday evening. At the same time some complained that their HD went away. I believe D* sent a signal to the access card that blocked our ability to see 103b. For some, this caused them to loose HD. I mentioned this another thread and some did not think that was the case. But I will stick to my theory.


Thats a plausible theory.


----------



## bluemoon737

purtman said:


> Eagle, are you on crack today? You're in the same time zone as Bluemoon. Besides, if it's 2 a.m. on the east coast, it's 11 p.m. on the west coast.


I was wondering the same thing...unless there's some other Virginia Beach???


----------



## lwilli201

Brandon428 said:


> Thats a plausible theory.


There was talk on The Other Forum that we would see signals tonight. Never happened. We will not see any action untill they go live. IMHO


----------



## cygnusloop

bluemoon737 said:


> I was wondering the same thing...unless there's some other Virginia Beach???


You guys give Eagle a break.  
I don't think he has slept in days. My math skills go to hell when I am tired, too. :grin:


----------



## purtman

Yeah, but he's in the same time zone. There's no difference between New York and Virginia!


----------



## Howie

cygnusloop said:


> You guys give Eagle a break.
> I don't think he has slept in days. My math skills go to hell when I am tired, too. :grin:


I think that maybe English is not his native language. He's doing the best he can.


----------



## cygnusloop

purtman said:


> Yeah, but he's in the same time zone. There's no difference between New York and Virginia!


I know. It was a joke. Nonetheless, no one is more dedicated to spotting the new HD than Eagle.

Keep those Eagle Eyes peeled.


----------



## Doug Brott

EaglePC said:


> East Coast here are we 4 hours behind yous so if it is 6AM here its 2AM by you?
> wonder if all 16tp will light up on 103b


First off, the West Coast is 3 hours behind the East Coast which has to be the only thing you're talking about nothing else even makes remote sense.

Secondly .. all of the folks you would have responded to are on the East Coast along with you.


----------



## FeelForce1

3:18AM Still 0s


----------



## FlyBono24

12:34 AM Pacific time, still nothing... and the 0's are coming up really quick, which is kinda weird.


----------



## FlyBono24

:lol:

I'm going to play a game of Madden or something, to keep myself from checking the signals again.


----------



## keithw1975

It isn't going to happen today. It made sense to me what the guys were saying about them not turning it on before a weekend because of higher call volumes. I would say 16th or 17th a few will come on.

Keith


----------



## morgantown

FlyBono24 said:


> 12:34 AM Pacific time, still nothing... and the 0's are coming up really quick, which is kinda weird.


My $0.02 says they come up really fast when there is no data at all to be found. The speed was much slower when TP 11 was being field tested. I'm just waiting from an email from dbstalk.com when they are lit up...you think we could add an automated phone call to that email???


----------



## Proc

Hmm, nothing on 103b for me. I do have the BBand converter in place and am ready to roll...should I be concerned?


----------



## tpm1999

Proc said:


> Hmm, nothing on 103b for me. I do have the BBand converter in place and am ready to roll...should I be concerned?


yes


----------



## jwd45244

Proc said:


> Hmm, nothing on 103b for me. I do have the BBand converter in place and am ready to roll...should I be concerned?


No, if your check on channel 499 is working correctly then don't worry about it. DTV lit up one transponder on the new satellite two days ago for a few hours. Presumably, a test. None of us are getting any sat signals for the new bird right now.

"Patience, Grasshopper"


----------



## Dr_J

FlyBono24 said:


> 12:34 AM Pacific time, still nothing... and the 0's are coming up really quick, which is kinda weird.


All quick 0's for me last night as well. Two nights in a row.


----------



## cnmsales

It would actually be helpful to hear from a CSR on the site and find out if there are any days next week that they have increased staffing?


----------



## jlancaster

Dr_J said:


> All quick 0's for me last night as well. Two nights in a row.


I believe they are testing it ... our receivers just cannot "see" that they are sending signals. Several folks have posted that the signal is there and strong.


----------



## mhayes70

I saw a post over at the AVSForum that someone hooked a meter up to the dish and the signals were alot stronger yesterday than the day before. They are still testing. But, our recievers just can't see the signal now.


----------



## Ken984

Our receivers are looking for the 14 ka-lo transponders that are in the test screen but they could be testing at any of the other available frequencies and that is why we can't get a reading on it. It is close though.


----------



## mhayes70

That guy stated that D10 could be sending the signals down. But, our recievers won't see it until Directv tells them to.


----------



## K4SMX

jwd45244 said:


> No, if your check on channel 499 is working correctly then don't worry about it. DTV lit up one transponder on the new satellite two days ago for a few hours. Presumably, a test. None of us are getting any sat signals for the new bird right now.
> 
> "Patience, Grasshopper"


It was actually 100% on my H20-600. A real blowtorch. For those who missed it.....


----------



## nagy4321

mhayes70 said:


> I saw a post over at the AVSForum that someone hooked a meter up to the dish and the signals were alot stronger yesterday than the day before. They are still testing. But, our recievers just can't see the signal now.


The signal meters used by the field techs measure the analog carrier wave. The signal meters in the D* box read the D* signal and measure the bit error rate. These are two different things so you can get a signal on an ACUTRAC III but still have no actual data going through.

I have not noticed a difference of speed on the 103(b) screen. On Wednesday it speed past the zeros and stoped for a second on TP 11, read 81% then speed through the remaining. I have noticed NO speed difference. The slow signal reading may be due to software, muliti-switches, BBC issues or interference from OTA.

IMHO

-Andrew


----------



## Dr_J

jlancaster said:


> I believe they are testing it ... our receivers just cannot "see" that they are sending signals. Several folks have posted that the signal is there and strong.


That's good to hear. 

After the dish alignment fiasco I went through earlier this year, I'd hate to have to go through another one. :eek2:


----------



## Inches

Come on D*, throw us a bone and put up a test pattern...


----------



## paulman182

nagy4321 said:


> The signal meters used by the field techs measure the analog carrier wave. The signal meters in the D* box read the D* signal and measure the bit error rate. These are two different things so you can get a signal on an ACUTRAC III but still have no actual data going through. -Andrew


This makes good sense. The commercial sat receivers we use at work use BER as their signal indicator. I was wondering why people were seeing signals on their sat meters and yet our receivers show nothing.

So, evidently, on Wednesday D* sent data on transponder 11 and nothing since.


----------



## syphix

paulman182 said:


> So, evidently, on Tuesday D* sent data on transponder 11 and nothing since.


Wednesday. Still no TLE since then, either...


----------



## rjc

maybe this has been answered...but once the new channels are up...what will we need to do to make sure we can see them...will we need to reboot our receivers?...what happens if they are turned on while we have the receiver on?..will this prevent us from receiving them?

Outside of checking this forum...what do we need to do if anything?

I have my BBC connected...and tested...so technically speaking...I am ready to receive the new channels


----------



## paulman182

syphix said:


> Wednesday. Still no TLE since then, either...


Thanks for the correction. I'm so into this I forgot what day it was.

Is it the 19th yet???


----------



## Herdfan

Meter update:

Using an Accutrac III, I am getting some signal from 103 Lo.

At 13V, I get a reading of 20-22 and at 18V I get 12-13. With no dish connected, I get 6.0-6.2 on 103 Lo.

Edit: And yes, this is with 22KHz tone.


----------



## JMartinko

This whole thing is starting to have the feel of a waiting room full of relatives outside of the birthing room at a maternity ward! 
:grin:


----------



## jlancaster

Herdfan said:


> Meter update:
> 
> Using an Accutrac III, I am getting some signal from 103 Lo.
> 
> At 13V, I get a reading of 20-22 and at 18V I get 12-13. With no dish connected, I get 6.0-6.2 on 103 Lo.
> 
> Edit: And yes, this is with 22KHz tone.


Thanks Herdfan...I wonder if they can test with those numbers. This would allow them to test without having our boxes "see" them.


----------



## Hdhead

JMartinko said:


> This whole thing is starting to have the feel of a waiting room full of relatives outside of the birthing room at a maternity ward!
> :grin:


Unfortunately her water hasn't broken yet.


----------



## LameLefty

JMartinko said:


> This whole thing is starting to have the feel of a waiting room full of relatives outside of the birthing room at a maternity ward!
> :grin:


. . . in a mental hospital.


----------



## Dusty

LameLefty said:


> . . . in a mental hospital.


Ouch!


----------



## LameLefty

Dusty said:


> Ouch!


Sometimes the truth hurts. :lol:

I was as agonized the other day waiting to get home to check my tp 11 signal as anyone, as elated when it was 96 on both tuners as anyone, and just as crushed that not a blip has been seen since the people at DirecTV stopped playing mind-games with us.


----------



## RoundRockJohn

LameLefty said:


> Sometimes the truth hurts. :lol:
> 
> I was as agonized the other day waiting to get home to check my tp 11 signal as anyone, as elated when it was 96 on both tuners as anyone, and just as crushed that not a blip has been seen since the people at DirecTV stopped playing mind-games with us.


It's nice to know that even a poster of your caliber can still get sucked into the Christmas even mentality with the rest of us.

Suddenly, I don't feel so lame.


----------



## dbmaven

LameLefty said:


> Sometimes the truth hurts. :lol:
> 
> I was as agonized the other day waiting to get home to check my tp 11 signal as anyone, as elated when it was 96 on both tuners as anyone, and just as crushed that not a blip has been seen since the people at DirecTV stopped playing mind-games with us.


Lefty - I presume there've been no new TLE's posted...?


----------



## LameLefty

dbmaven said:


> Lefty - I presume there've been no new TLE's posted...?


Nope, Space-Track.org has nothing newer than the one from Wednesday (which was 8 hours old by then - it was from like 3:58 a.m. CDT, based on the epoch date).


----------



## litzdog911

rjc said:


> maybe this has been answered...but once the new channels are up...what will we need to do to make sure we can see them...will we need to reboot our receivers?...what happens if they are turned on while we have the receiver on?..will this prevent us from receiving them?
> 
> Outside of checking this forum...what do we need to do if anything?
> 
> I have my BBC connected...and tested...so technically speaking...I am ready to receive the new channels


You shouldn't have to do anything. Once they're ready, they'll appear in the Guide as the guide data is updated.


----------



## dbmaven

> Nope, Space-Track.org has nothing newer than the one from Wednesday


I suspected as much, and didn't see any when I looked, but confirmation from the "guru" is appreciated.


----------



## left jeff

rjc said:


> maybe this has been answered...but once the new channels are up...what will we need to do to make sure we can see them...will we need to reboot our receivers?...what happens if they are turned on while we have the receiver on?..will this prevent us from receiving them?


I'm curious to this as well.


----------



## LameLefty

left jeff said:


> I'm curious to this as well.


Nope. Your receiver will update Guide data whether you are viewing or not. Once it does, the next time you scroll through the Guide, any new info will be displayed.


----------



## left jeff

LameLefty said:


> Nope. Your receiver will update Guide data whether you are viewing or not. Once it does, the next time you scroll through the Guide, any new info will be displayed.


it does this from the 101 sat right? or does the guide info come from each channels respective sat?

I've been having los issues with just 101 due to recent unexpected weeping willow tree's growth...


----------



## doo4usc

Hey, I'm getting a 2nd HR20 istalled at noon,on wednesday my b11 reading was 73,can the installer still peak while it is inactive?


----------



## Tom Robertson

doo4usc said:


> Hey, I'm getting a 2nd HR20 istalled at noon,on wednesday my b11 reading was 73,can the installer still peak while it is inactive?


peaking is done off 101 and 119. And sometimes off what ever your HD locals are from on 99 or 103.

Besides, if you already have an HR20, they usually don't need to repeak the dish.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Tom Robertson

LameLefty said:


> dbmaven said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lefty - I presume there've been no new TLE's posted...?
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, Space-Track.org has nothing newer than the one from Wednesday (which was 8 hours old by then - it was from like 3:58 a.m. CDT, based on the epoch date).
Click to expand...

I'm hoping first to spot and analyze the new TLEs will send Doug, Stuart, Earl, or myself a PM, we'll gladly post in the summary thread.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## dbsdave

Here is the question........will 103b have to be on for an extended period of time before any new channels are turned on..................or after being off for so long will it suddenly come back along with immediate new channels.


----------



## cygnusloop

dbsdave said:


> Here is the question........will 103b have to be on for an extended period of time before any new channels are turned on..................or after being off for so long will it suddenly come back along with immediate new channels.


Good question, but only DIRECTV knows. It is entirely possible, perhaps even likely, that the next peep we hear from D10 will be a live HD television broadcast.

Here's to hoping.

:goodjob:


----------



## Proc

jwd45244 said:


> ..."Patience, Grasshopper"


LOL...I've always liked that line. "Kung Fu" was a very, underrated show!

-Darren, getting ready to snatch the pebble from the hand...


----------



## jtcrusader

All ZEROS, here.


----------



## Tom Robertson

dbsdave said:


> Here is the question........will 103b have to be on for an extended period of time before any new channels are turned on..................or after being off for so long will it suddenly come back along with immediate new channels.


I don't think they *need *to be on very long before new channels can go live, but I won't be surprised if we see them lite up for a day or so.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## jwd45244

Would people please refrain from posting "Still got zeros, here" messages? It is kind of like watching NASCAR (They're turning left... still turning left ... still left). Now, if you see something that it not zeros (just like if there is a cool wreck) tell us.

Apologies to NASCAR fans, just pulling your chain.


----------



## Steve Robertson

jwd45244 said:


> Would people please refrain from posting "Still got zeros, here" messages? It is kind of like watching NASCAR (They're turning left... still turning left ... still left). Now, if you see something that it not zeros (just like if there is a cool wreck) tell us.
> 
> Apologies to NASCAR fans, just pulling your chain.


Great idea wish I thought of it


----------



## NYSmoker

Just to update. I had all zeros last night.


----------



## Hdhead

jwd45244 said:


> Would people please refrain from posting "Still got zeros, here" messages? It is kind of like watching NASCAR (They're turning left... still turning left ... still left). Now, if you see something that it not zeros (just like if there is a cool wreck) tell us.
> 
> Apologies to NASCAR fans, just pulling your chain.


I don't have zeros. I got nothin, nada, zilch and squat! :new_cussi


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

jwd45244 said:


> Would people please refrain from posting "Still got zeros, here" messages? It is kind of like watching NASCAR (They're turning left... still turning left ... still left). Now, if you see something that it not zeros (just like if there is a cool wreck) tell us.
> 
> Apologies to NASCAR fans, just pulling your chain.


LOL !!!


----------



## houskamp

jwd45244 said:


> Would people please refrain from posting "Still got zeros, here" messages? It is kind of like watching NASCAR (They're turning left... still turning left ... still left). Now, if you see something that it not zeros (just like if there is a cool wreck) tell us.
> 
> Apologies to NASCAR fans, just pulling your chain.


As long as there's no crashes :eek2: :lol:


----------



## Mavrick

houskamp said:


> As long as there's no crashes :eek2: :lol:


Yes no crashes please!!!!!


----------



## litzdog911

left jeff said:


> it does this from the 101 sat right? or does the guide info come from each channels respective sat?
> 
> I've been having los issues with just 101 due to recent unexpected weeping willow tree's growth...


Actually the Guide Data for 103-deg W satellites comes from DirecTV's 119-deg W dish.


----------



## ziggy29

Mavrick said:


>


Love the irony of a car sponsored by BOOZE getting into a wreck... :lol:


----------



## n3ntj

I actually have 96 on transponder 11, and the rest are zeros. Finally nice to see progress.. ;-)


----------



## SParker

n3ntj said:


> I actually have 96 on transponder 11, and the rest are zeros. Finally nice to see progress.. ;-)


I see a big fat 0 and every other time I do a signal test it requires a reboot because a tuner locks up.


----------



## Doug Brott

n3ntj said:


> I actually have 96 on transponder 11, and the rest are zeros. Finally nice to see progress.. ;-)


A wink smilier is there, but it's supposed to look like -> 

We'll know when about 25 people post that they have signal that it's going again


----------



## NoMax

I've never seen anything other than 0's and they always come up very fast. I've been checking a couple times a day for the past week . . .


----------



## LameLefty

Doug Brott said:


> A wink smilier is there, but it's supposed to look like ->
> 
> We'll know when about 25 people post that they have signal that it's going again


Mine was zero just about 15 minutes ago. I bet that fellow meant to use the past tense.


----------



## Egz

Pardon my noob question, but why don't I see 103 listed on the signal strength section on my H20 box? Does it need an update? All I have is a 101, 110, and 119.

Thanks


----------



## d max82

sounds like you have it setup for the 3 lnb dish. when goto the setup screen does it sy you have the 5 lnb dish or 3? If it says 3 you need to goto Sat and ant. and do repeat guided setup.


----------



## fishingham

Egz said:


> Pardon my noob question, but why don't I see 103 listed on the signal strength section on my H20 box? Does it need an update? All I have is a 101, 110, and 119.
> 
> Thanks


What antenna (dish) do you have? You'll need the AT9 or AU9S to see the other sats.


----------



## cygnusloop

Egz said:


> Pardon my noob question, but why don't I see 103 listed on the signal strength section on my H20 box? Does it need an update? All I have is a 101, 110, and 119.
> 
> Thanks


It sound like your set up for a Phase III 3-LNB dish. Do you have a newer 5-LNB?

It looks something like this:


----------



## Doug Brott

Egz said:


> Pardon my noob question, but why don't I see 103 listed on the signal strength section on my H20 box? Does it need an update? All I have is a 101, 110, and 119.
> 
> Thanks


Yup, need the Bigger dish. Did DIRECTV ever come out and install a new "HD" dish for you?


----------



## jasonblair

NoMax said:


> I've never seen anything other than 0's and they always come up very fast.


Speaking of which (and this is off topic, I know)... Why do the signal levels from 103(a) take forever and a day to come up on my HR20?


----------



## jeffman

jwd45244 said:


> Would people please refrain from posting "Still got zeros, here" messages? It is kind of like watching NASCAR (They're turning left... still turning left ... still left). Now, if you see something that it not zeros (just like if there is a cool wreck) tell us.
> 
> Apologies to NASCAR fans, just pulling your chain.


But sometimes they turn right, then left and then right again...wierd.

I see all zeros, oh wait it's at 95, nope zero again...wierd.


----------



## Egz

Doug Brott said:


> Yup, need the Bigger dish. Did DIRECTV ever come out and install a new "HD" dish for you?


Thanks. I called to ask about that, and they said I only need the 3LNB dish since they don't offer HD locals, hence why I don't see 99 or 103. But I should still get those new channels without that sat.

(I love living out in the middle of nowhere...)


----------



## jacksonm30354

Egz said:


> Thanks. I called to ask about that, and they said I only need the 3LMB dish since they don't offer HD locals, hence why I don't see 99 or 103. But I should still get those new channels without that sat.
> 
> (I love living out in the middle of nowhere...)


You won't get the new channels without the 5lnb dish.  They will be coming from the 103 position (there are 2 sats at 103, 1 is the new D10. In 2008, there will be 2 sats at 99 as well).


----------



## bluemoon737

jeffman said:


> But sometimes they turn right, then left and then right again...wierd.
> 
> I see all zeros, oh wait it's at 95, nope zero again...wierd.


If you are seeing flashes on your signal strength meters, see my posts from the night before TP11 went "live". I have still seen these on occasion.


----------



## Egz

jacksonm30354 said:


> You won't get the new channels without the 5lnb dish.  They will be coming from the 103 position (there are 2 sats at 103, 1 is the new D10. In 2008, there will be 2 sats at 99 as well).


Well, I'm going to raise hell if that is true. Thanks.


----------



## jburroughs

Egz said:


> Well, I'm going to raise hell if that is true. Thanks.


Unfortunately, it is true...you can check out the new FAQ on the website for more information. The new satellite is at 103. The 3 lnb dish only looks at 101, 110, and 119.

http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPageNR.jsp?assetId=P4360048


----------



## 408SJC

is anyone else getting a signal from tp 11 on and off now for about a half hour. all other tp's have 0 but I am getting 95 on tp11


----------



## 408SJC

or only a few of us?


----------



## jeret

Got a 75 on 103b. Comes on and then goes back to 0 them comes back 7:24 pm PDT


----------



## wmj5

I've got a signal on 103b of 95 but it comes and goes I'm in up state south carolina.


----------



## DVRaholic

TP 11 is BACK, Got a 97

Hopefully they will All start showing up!!
(Keeping Fingers Crossed)


----------



## s_m

Holy crap - I just got a 97.


----------



## ray e

95 comes and goes in ct.


----------



## philslc

DVRaholic said:


> TP 11 is BACK, Got a 97
> (Keeping Fingers Crossed)


81 in Salt Lake City


----------



## hobie346

Yes I'm seeing a signal of 88-81 on TP1 on tuner 1 and 2 on my HR-20 but on my H-20 nothing.


----------



## DufferEA

94 in Reno


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

i've got a 96 in memphis...


----------



## quadmandan97

95 here in Akron, Ohio


----------



## mws90

92 in s.w. ohio


----------



## j.r.braswell

So if I show nothing on TP 11 does that mean I wouldn't get the channels if they were turned on???


----------



## DrZaiusATL

96 both tuners in the ATL


----------



## twaller

97 on both tuners in mid Michigan


----------



## JMartinko

Currently showing 76 here in Boulder.


----------



## moonman

Crap....what to do....a C/E or this??


----------



## dcrews

Nothing in Springfield, MO.....


----------



## silo610

97 in Tampa


----------



## ballen2221

0 still here in Texas


----------



## DVRaholic

moonman said:


> Crap....what to do....a C/E or this??


Maybe the CE will let us see more of this


----------



## dcrews

woot nevermind.. I just picked up 76....

Wonder why so low tho


----------



## cygnusloop

JMartinko said:


> Currently showing 76 here in Boulder.


88% on both in Firestone, about 15 miles NE of you.


----------



## chrisfowler99

94 in Central Texas


----------



## Hutchinshouse

89 in So. Cal


----------



## moonman

98 on both tuners on my HR-20-700 in So. Fla.


----------



## ballen2221

A big zero here in Texas


----------



## henryld

95 in Texas


----------



## gdn

92 in North Dallas.


----------



## MAVERICK007

92 in Virginia. *Go D10!!!!!*


----------



## Egz

jburroughs said:


> Unfortunately, it is true...you can check out the new FAQ on the website for more information. The new satellite is at 103. The 3 lnb dish only looks at 101, 110, and 119.


Found out the first guy I spoke to had everything wrong. I do already have the 5, and the installer set it up wrong over a year ago. 99 and 103 list now. I'm all set.


----------



## mikeinthekeys

97 on both tuners in Florida Keys!
(are we crazy or what!!!)


----------



## Auraxr

94 both tuners central OK


----------



## jeffwltrs

96 here Northeast Ohio! Why is it showing up now late at night!


----------



## DVRaholic

jeffwltrs said:


> Why is it showing up now late at night!


Its only 7:56 pm in CA


----------



## garoo

H20...now showing 91% on T11 :allthumbs


----------



## DVRaholic

garoo said:


> H20...now showing 91% on T11 :allthumbs


Its Coming........................


----------



## All Dish

100% in central Florida


----------



## garoo

hobie346 said:


> Yes I'm seeing a signal of 88-81 on TP1 on tuner 1 and 2 on my HR-20 but on my H-20 nothing.


try using the "signal Meter" and selecting TP 11...the sound is kinda bothersome but I don't see a signal at all when you're on the screen that shows all transponders...but when I select TP 11 I see a signal?


----------



## ballen2221

Wow, kinda concerned here. Still nothing, yet others in TX are getting a signal :nono2:


----------



## bluemoon737

I assume everyone has seen this? I didn't notice a thread about it and the news is not all good...

Nevermind...I found the thread...

http://phx.corporate-ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=127160&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=1051829&highlight=


----------



## SParker

TP11 = 95 in MI.


----------



## dogs31

0 here in Nor Cal.


----------



## lovswr

98 on 103(b) in Stockbridge (southern suburb of Atlanta), GA.


----------



## superfan1

94% here on a rainy night here in Richmond VA


----------



## hadji

The DIRECTV 10 satellite's transponder payload also includes spot-beam capacity that will support the expansion of DIRECTV's local HD channel services. While testing of DIRECTV 10's capability continues, it appears that a portion of the anticipated spot-beam capability may not be fully available. The investigation to determine the cause of the reduced capability and potential means to mitigate its effect is on-going. However, we currently believe our planned expansion of HD local programming as previously announced will not be materially affected.

blahhhhh


----------



## Xram

76 in Southern New York


----------



## ballen2221

garoo said:


> try using the "signal Meter" and selecting TP 11...the sound is kinda bothersome but I don't see a signal at all when you're on the screen that shows all transponders...but when I select TP 11 I see a signal?


Using this method I'm getting 95-96...yippee!!


----------



## bobo727

89 In South Texas


----------



## garoo

ballen2221 said:


> Using this method I'm getting 95-96...yippee!!


must be something to do with the H20?


----------



## ballen2221

garoo said:


> must be something to do with the H20?


I guess....mine is a H20-100.


----------



## Rasputin

It's only 73 At my house

Going to the signal meter it jumps from 70 to 73. This is kind of low isn't it?


----------



## jonikr

98% in San Antonio, TX


----------



## wolfman730

96 here in Chicago.


----------



## emrmc

88 in NE PA


----------



## GP_23

82 in Montrose, CO


----------



## kenn157

T11 94% (after CE upgrade)


----------



## vic7037

:eek2: :goofygrin *95* in Detroit


----------



## ProfJason

94 in lovely Catonsville, MD tonight (just south of Baltimore).


----------



## gregftlaud

100 in ft lauderdale


----------



## ray652

TP11 - 89% in northern WA state top of I5 near Canadian border.


----------



## Tbettini

95 in Ft.Lauderdale


----------



## henryld

95/95 here in Houston


----------



## bw1605

95 on transponder 11 in st louis area


----------



## geaux tigers

96 in Shreveport, LA.


----------



## MAVERICK007

vic7037 said:


> :eek2: :goofygrin *95* in Detroit


:welcome_s


----------



## cmwsatfan

I get 96 here in Grand Isle (extreme southeastern Louisiana) bring on the HD!!!


----------



## DrA

11pm here in LA California. I started checking at 10:45 They are turning the signal on and off for 15 minutes now. Max was 80 on 103b t11.
Are we going to have out of town FSNs in HD now or later this year?. I am a hockey freak and last season watched some Ducks and Kings games in HD on local beam ch 96 from FSNW and Prime. I can't wait to see HD games on VersusHD. I have CI and last year got some games in HD on channel 94 or 95.


He shoots! He scores!

DrA
4 HR- 20s
2 H-20s


----------



## jimmyv2000

i had signal a few hours ago now NOTHING..........
HMMMMMMMMMMM 
Maybe today?
The Calm before the storm?


----------



## FlyBono24

I still have a signal in SoCal... it's 3:35 AM, I have a 90%...


----------



## lorick

95 at 0545hrs in Eau Claire,WI.:hurah:


----------



## edmartin

0's at 7:21AM in Charlotte NC.


----------



## pouterson

78 in Boston but it's raining.


----------



## lman12

93 on TP11 on both HR20-100 tuners at 7:20 am in Central New Jersey. 

lman12


----------



## RichardS

jimmyv2000 said:


> 103b transponder 11 is on
> post your strengths here.
> 96-98 for a 2 minute span for me:hurah:


98 here


----------



## nd06irish

96% here in indianapolis


----------



## MAVERICK007

*103B reading a 95 on TP 11*


----------



## fratwell

TP11 reads 90 in the light rain and clouds in Southern NH


----------



## lacwman

103b transponder 11 showing 93 at 8AM here in Maryland


----------



## garoo

103b - TP 11 showing 91 in Nashville, TN


----------



## blueflame16

79 at o800hrs on Staten Island, N.Y with light rain.


----------



## MoInSTL

Tuners 1 & 2 are 97 on transponder 11 at 7:34am central time in St. Louis. Clear sky.


----------



## msmith198025

69 in south east mississippi


----------



## mcbeevee

Solid 95% on 103b/TP11 in East TN all morning.


----------



## say-what

Still 96 in New Orleans


----------



## ghostdog

lorick said:


> 95 at 0545hrs in Eau Claire,WI.:hurah:


Hello fellow Eau Claireites! (actually Altoona for us!) 
95 at 6am although signal disappeared for a while last evening.


----------



## gpg

68 on Long Island.


----------



## DrummerSmith

Hello from Oklahoma. I am 45 miles west of Tulsa and I am reading 98 on tp11


----------



## yaddayaddayadda

edmartin said:


> 0's at 7:21AM in Charlotte NC.


Here too, just down the road in Rock Hill, SC


----------



## cadet502

87/88 

Just east of Cincinnati, partly cloudy.


----------



## Racer88

msmith198025 said:


> 69 in south east mississippi


You need your dish realigned then.

It's pegged at 100% here....but I did my own dish installation too.


----------



## jonsadams

98 Here in Katy Texas

Long time lurker first time post

Directv sub since Oct 1994


----------



## morgantown

99 in the Pittsburgh DMA. Perhaps they are "warming up" a TP for the Emmy party?


----------



## tjdevaul

94 in Clayton, NC


----------



## ub1934

96 in upstate NY
HR 20-700
HR 10-250
T-60
5 LNB Slimline Dish
46" Sony Bravia LCD


----------



## Hoxxx

again all zero's this morning


----------



## bluemoon737

98 this morning in Va Beach.


----------



## obxterra

98 last night 98 this morning, the first time last week was 100. Power or directional adjustments (attitude of the sat)?

OOPs, located on the Outer Banks of NC near Kitty Hawk.


----------



## purtman

Back at 80 this morning in KC (8:32 CST).


----------



## oldschoolecw

last night it was 86
today it is 64


----------



## dpfaunts

103b transponder 11 @ 86 in central CO, all others zero


----------



## purtman

Hoxxx said:


> again all zero's this morning


Have you had any numbers at all, other than zero, of course? If you've only received zeroes, you'll need to have a re-allignment.


----------



## ralphk1

Egz said:
 

> Thanks. I called to ask about that, and they said I only need the 3LNB dish since they don't offer HD locals, hence why I don't see 99 or 103. But I should still get those new channels without that sat.
> 
> (I love living out in the middle of nowhere...)


*A couple of weeks ago, I too, was told, on two different phone calls, by 4 different people (2 CSR's and 2-tech support reps) that I only needed the 3 lnb dish to get the new national HD channels that were yet to come. (I made myself clear that I wasn't talking about the HD channels that I currently get.) They all told me I only needed the new 5 lnb dish to get the local HD channels, which are not available in my area yet. I went ahead and put up the new slimline 5 lnb anyway, after reading this forum, and other places, and decided they must be WRONG. But I can't help wondering why I was told that by so many at D*.

*Also, a question: If my guide is set to "Favorites" will the new HD channels show up there, or do I need to have it set to "All channels"?

*Does anyone from East TN (Knoxville) have an idea when we will get the HD locals?

*Here in East TN I am getting a 91 on 103b tp11.
Thanks everyone for all the good info.


----------



## JDubbs413

103b TP 11 - 96

Ontario, Ohio


----------



## arxaw

103b transponder 11 @ 96 in NW Arkansas.


----------



## AlanSaysYo

I went to check my signal strength and got the message "this will interrupt signal strength test 9:48a." Is that legit?


----------



## capegator

103b transponder 11 @ 97 in Southwest Florida


----------



## kentuck1163

ralphk1 said:


> *A couple of weeks ago, I too, was told, on two different phone calls, by 4 different people (2 CSR's and 2-tech support reps) that I only needed the 3 lnb dish to get the new national HD channels that were yet to come. (I made myself clear that I wasn't talking about the HD channels that I currently get.) They all told me I only needed the new 5 lnb dish to get the local HD channels, which are not available in my area yet. I went ahead and put up the new slimline 5 lnb anyway, after reading this forum, and other places, and decided they must be WRONG. But I can't help wondering why I was told that by so many at D*.
> 
> *Also, a question: If my guide is set to "Favorites" will the new HD channels show up there, or do I need to have it set to "All channels"?
> 
> *Does anyone from East TN (Knoxville) have an idea when we will get the HD locals?
> 
> *Here in East TN I am getting a 91 on 103b tp11.
> Thanks everyone for all the good info.


The information you got from the CSR was wrong. What the CSR SHOULD have said was you need the 5 LNB dish to receive signals from all five satellites. The new satellite will carry the new national HD channels - so you need a 5 LNB dish. Also, the new HD signals will all be MPEG4 - so you will need an HR-20 or H20 receiver (or, soon, the new H21 or HR-21 receivers). Finally, you also need the B-band converter to receive the MPEG3 signals.


----------



## TheDudeAbides

100 on TP11

Central Florida


----------



## nevea2be

103b transponder 11 @ 85-87% Winchendon Ma. Cloudy rainy day here.


----------



## Hdhead

ralphk1 said:


> *A couple of weeks ago, I too, was told, on two different phone calls, by 4 different people (2 CSR's and 2-tech support reps) that I only needed the 3 lnb dish to get the new national HD channels
> 
> 
> 
> They all should be fired! Seriously.
Click to expand...


----------



## cmwsatfan

Last night and today holding steady at 96 on both tuners.


----------



## tnedator

arxaw said:


> 103b transponder 11 @ 96 in NW Arkansas.


A few hours east of you and getting 97.


----------



## jcaldwell

103b transponder 11 @ 97 Kansas City Area


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

95 in memphis..


----------



## mrhoads

96 in Detroit


----------



## sjso395

78 In New Orleans area, but my neighbor is at 97. Should I be concerned?


----------



## wmj5

I am getting a signal on 103b of 95 and now it stays there.


----------



## elvisotisc

jtm said:


> 96 in New Jersey. But what does it mean in terms of when the new HD channels will be activated?


 96 SS on 103b transponder 11 No new HD channels yet!


----------



## P Smith

AlanSaysYo said:


> I went to check my signal strength and got the message "this will interrupt signal strength test 9:48a." Is that legit?


Definitely your IRD has been hacked !


----------



## jimbo713

0 in San Antonio


----------



## Steve615

TP 11 is consistantly at 95-96 in middle TN for approx. 3 hours now.


----------



## Brandon428

I've got 100 here in Lafayette,la


----------



## mridan

95 in Chicago since last night,it keeps going and going and going..........


----------



## BarbCT605

103b transponder 11 = 94 

here in drizzly, cloudy Southern CT:lol:


----------



## tiger2005

TP 11 at 64 here in Pittsburgh


----------



## shadco

nothing yesterday 9/14

85 today 9/15


----------



## ChrisPC

steve615 said:


> TP 11 is consistantly at 95-96 in middle TN for approx. 3 hours now.


Still 80 here in my part of Middle TN.


----------



## martyp999

TP11 is 97 here in southeast TN


----------



## morgantown

tiger2005 said:


> TP 11 at 64 here in Pittsburgh


99 in Morgantown. You "might" want to get that dish peaked. Then again, this is all just testing...


----------



## VeniceDre

jimbo713 said:


> 0 in San Antonio


*Note to everyone:

If you are receiving '0' on Tp11 103(b) while others are receiving a signal, please verify that the BBC(s) are connected to the back of your HR20 or H20. If not, if you still have the box your receiver came in check to see if they are in there.

There were a lot of lazy installations early on since the BBCs were not required at the time. If you don't have the BBC connected and can't find them please call DirecTV immediately to receive replacement(s). You will need 1 per H20 or 2 per HR20.

You will not be able to see the new HD content without these converters attached. That is why you are seeing 0 while others are receiving a signal.

If you have the BBCs connected, and still see 0, verify you have a AT9 SideCar, or AU9 Slimline dish.*


----------



## dlt21

TP 11 at 80


----------



## jpercia

Boy if transponder 11 signal strength is this much fun just think how great it will be if they ever start broadcasting actual channels from D10.

(FYI we are @ 81 in Raleigh, NC today)


----------



## AlanSaysYo

P Smith said:


> Definitely your IRD has been hacked !


LOL... I'm getting 80 on TP11 in Indianapolis. Heavy clouds rolling in, but I doubt that has anything to do with the signal. My installer was a punk.


----------



## noladaoh

98 SS here in New Orleans


----------



## dlt21

As Carly Simon Says...


----------



## jpelam

Looks like one of my B-Band converters isnt working on My HR20-100. I was getting 0 on tuner 1 and 87 on Tuner 2 ..... So I switched the two converters and now tuner 1 is getting 87 and Tuner 2 is out. I went ahead and ordered a b-band converter but that will take 10-14 days. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## VeniceDre

sjso395 said:


> 78 In New Orleans area, but my neighbor is at 97. Should I be concerned?


Looks like you need your dish adjusted. If you are getting 78 with clear skies, you might have a problem with losing picture if a heavy storm rolls over.


----------



## Indiana627

103b TP11 97 all morning in Buffalo (7-11AM).


----------



## VeniceDre

jpelam said:


> Looks like one of my B-Band converters isnt working on My HR20-100. I was getting 0 on tuner 1 and 87 on Tuner 2 ..... So I switched the two converters and now tuner 1 is getting 87 and Tuner 2 is out. I went ahead and ordered a b-band converter but that will take 10-14 days. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


They have been very good about sending them out quickly. I've seen posts where people have received them in 2 days.


----------



## GutBomb

95 on TP11 here in light rain in Boston


----------



## seern

Upper 60's to 70 on TP 11 here in Richmond, VA.


----------



## sadude39

SS on TP11 is 71 today...last night it was 75...not sure why it is going down


----------



## Dr_J

73 with cloud cover in S.E. Massachusetts.


----------



## tpeddle

97 in Aurora, IL.....

I do have a question though..... The BBC tests fail for me and I have swapped out my BBC three times.

While testing TP11 on 103(b), I noticed that I had to switch between 103(a) and 103(b) during the signal tests to get a "hot" reading - especially for tuner 1.

Any ideas why this would be so? 



VeniceDre said:


> *Note to everyone:
> 
> If you are receiving '0' on Tp11 103(b) while others are receiving a signal, please verify that the BBC(s) are connected to the back of your HR20 or H20. If not, if you still have the box your receiver came in check to see if they are in there.
> 
> There were a lot of lazy installations early on since the BBCs were not required at the time. If you don't have the BBC connected and can't find them please call DirecTV immediately to receive replacement(s). You will need 1 per H20 or 2 per HR20.
> 
> You will not be able to see the new HD content without these converters attached. That is why you are seeing 0 while others are receiving a signal.
> 
> If you have the BBCs connected, and still see 0, verify you have a AT9 SideCar, or AU9 Slimline dish.*


----------



## 2Guysfootball

jpercia said:


> Boy if transponder 11 signal strength is this much fun just think how great it will be if they ever start broadcasting actual channels from D10.
> 
> (FYI we are @ 81 in Raleigh, NC today)


Not *if* but *WHEN*.

The glass is half full


----------



## Oswald13

76 in Bozeman, Montana


----------



## jmf243

96 in East Meadow, NY


----------



## Cybercowboy

94 this morning in SW Missouri.

I should add that it is quite cloudy and looks like it will rain at any time.


----------



## mluntz

94 in Millersville, Md.!


----------



## keithtd

83 in Virginia Beach, VA and STILL no HD locals.....sorry, don't know where that came from;-)


----------



## henryld

95/95 in Houston. Down from 97/96 last night.


----------



## Herdfan

97 here in WV.


----------



## vangiesk

95 here in Detroit, MI


----------



## bengalsfan

I got 95 on 103b on transponder 11? What does that mean though?

grand forks,north dakota


----------



## Malibu13

103b Tp 11 Signal Strength 98


----------



## RickMilw

99 in Milwaukee...clear skies


----------



## tpayne105

88 here in DFW


----------



## bengalsfan

What does it mean?


----------



## rdbrazell

95 in Shreveport, LA!!


----------



## dtvrillo

103b Tp 11 Signal Strength 100 on tuner 1 and 99 on tuner 2


----------



## code4code5

tpeddle said:


> 97 in Aurora, IL.....


[ot] I know you probably hear this a lot, but you can't get the public access channel in Aurora, IL by satellite!  [/ot]


----------



## djb61230

VeniceDre said:


> *Note to everyone:
> 
> If you are receiving '0' on Tp11 103(b) while others are receiving a signal, please verify that the BBC(s) are connected to the back of your HR20 or H20. If not, if you still have the box your receiver came in check to see if they are in there.
> 
> There were a lot of lazy installations early on since the BBCs were not required at the time. If you don't have the BBC connected and can't find them please call DirecTV immediately to receive replacement(s). You will need 1 per H20 or 2 per HR20.
> 
> You will not be able to see the new HD content without these converters attached. That is why you are seeing 0 while others are receiving a signal.
> 
> If you have the BBCs connected, and still see 0, verify you have a AT9 SideCar, or AU9 Slimline dish.*


I appear to need the newer "rev 3" BBCs since I'm getting zip on TP11. I just wanted to supply a link so others can order them too if they are having problems:

http://directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPage.jsp?assetId=900036

Scroll a bit down the page and there is a button to order some and I guess they will FedEx them. People have been getting them in a few days. So here's hoping I don't miss too much new HD goodness!!!


----------



## Rob

How many threads are tracking the signal strengths? I'm confused on which is the official signal strength thread.


----------



## j.r.braswell

My 103B TP 11 signal is 53-56 on both tuners. Does my dish alignment need to be tweaked???


----------



## tpeddle

The funny thing is that people often say to me "... I'm not familiar with Aurora. Is that near Chicago?" I answer by saying "Wayne's World" and you see the comprehension set in!
 


code4code5 said:


> [ot] I know you probably hear this a lot, but you can't get the public access channel in Aurora, IL by satellite!  [/ot]


----------



## Rob

j.r.braswell said:


> My 103B TP 11 signal is 53-56 on both tuners. Does my dish alignment need to be tweaked???


Probably. Also, I see you stoled my avatar.


----------



## edmartin

I've got BBC's and I get the right message on channel 499 but I'm still all 0's on 103(b) at the same time other are reporting signals. Any ideas?



VeniceDre said:


> *Note to everyone:
> 
> If you are receiving '0' on Tp11 103(b) while others are receiving a signal, please verify that the BBC(s) are connected to the back of your HR20 or H20. If not, if you still have the box your receiver came in check to see if they are in there.
> 
> There were a lot of lazy installations early on since the BBCs were not required at the time. If you don't have the BBC connected and can't find them please call DirecTV immediately to receive replacement(s). You will need 1 per H20 or 2 per HR20.
> 
> You will not be able to see the new HD content without these converters attached. That is why you are seeing 0 while others are receiving a signal.
> 
> If you have the BBCs connected, and still see 0, verify you have a AT9 SideCar, or AU9 Slimline dish.*


----------



## arxaw

bengalsfan said:


> What does it mean?











It means you are probably good to go when the new HD channels start appearing.


----------



## Egz

Strength of 67.


----------



## tivoboy

So, I put the bbc convertors on, they came in the box with the HR20 back in April. But, the HR20 on channel 499 says, I have no convertors installed?

Are there differant convertors?

I DO have an older H10-250 in the same household, but it shouldn't produce a conflict with no convertors, should it?

Is there a newer convertor, or some system update required for this?
thx


----------



## djb61230

tivoboy said:


> So, I put the bbc convertors on, they came in the box with the HR20 back in April. But, the HR20 on channel 499 says, I have no convertors installed?
> 
> Are there differant convertors?
> 
> I DO have an older H10-250 in the same household, but it shouldn't produce a conflict with no convertors, should it?
> 
> Is there a newer convertor, or some system update required for this?
> thx


Yes they could be bad. The older BBCs are "rev 2" and they are now shipping "rev 3". But I think before you order new ones, try a reset/reboot (whatever, I don't have the HR20 so don't know the proper lingo) first. If still no workie, then you might need to get the newer ones:

See http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=98491&highlight=B+Band


----------



## Captaintrips420

im in the san jose area and im getting a 79 on TP11. thats about the same ive seen each time its been turned up for testing.

is 79 something that i should be trying to re-aim or call out the install folks?

when i look at other birds i am getting in the 90's, so its not like everything else sucks too bad.

thanks.


----------



## trojanralphie

103b 11
85% constant


----------



## saryon

tivoboy: Make sure you have a WB68 multiswitch and remove any OTA diplexing to see if that's interfering. Also did you powercycle the tivo after installing the converters? Sometimes mine doesn't lock properly on the 499 if it's detected wrong before.


----------



## ziggy29

Captaintrips420 said:


> im in the san jose area and im getting a 79 on TP11. thats about the same ive seen each time its been turned up for testing.
> 
> is 79 something that i should be trying to re-aim or call out the install folks?
> 
> when i look at other birds i am getting in the 90's, so its not like everything else sucks too bad.


It seems that folks in the west are getting a bit less signal strength. Perhaps there's an issue with the transponder, not your alignment.


----------



## dbmaven

edmartin said:


> I've got BBC's and I get the right message on channel 499 but I'm still all 0's on 103(b) at the same time other are reporting signals. Any ideas?


Try going to the detail signal strength screen - select the 103(b) sat, and then select TP 11. Some people (myself included at one point last night) could not get any signal strength on the master 'all transponders' display initially - but select the individual transponder was good.....


----------



## HeavyD3

edmartin said:


> I've got BBC's and I get the right message on channel 499 but I'm still all 0's on 103(b) at the same time other are reporting signals. Any ideas?


Bump:

I have the same problem and have been waiting to see if anyone would chime in. 499 shows correct message, but I get nothing for any of the TPs for 103b 

Wouldn't you know it, someone chimed in while I was typing, oh well.


----------



## feets

getting signal of 96 on tp 11 on 103b on both tuners.............. out here in the middle of a corn field............:hurah: bring on the hd channels..........:grin:


----------



## HeavyD3

dbmaven said:


> Try going to the detail signal strength screen - select the 103(b) sat, and then select TP 11. Some people (myself included at one point last night) could not get any signal strength on the master 'all transponders' display initially - but select the individual transponder was good.....


I tried that last night and this morning, still 0. I have the correct message so you wouldn't think a reset would be in order, guess I'll try that next and see what happens.

Thx for the reply, this is a great thread!!


----------



## Renard

ziggy29 said:


> It seems that folks in the west are getting a bit less signal strength. * Perhaps there's an issue with the transponder, not your alignment.*


Yep, I have noticed it as well. Issue with the transponder? Tweaking? or normal?
Who knows?


----------



## purtman

HeavyD3 said:


> Bump:
> 
> I have the same problem and have been waiting to see if anyone would chime in. 499 shows correct message, but I get nothing for any of the TPs for 103b
> 
> Wouldn't you know it, someone chimed in while I was typing, oh well.


Could need reallignment. Do you have anything on 103(a)?


----------



## k0rww

jimmyv2000 said:


> 103b transponder 11 is on
> post your strengths here.
> 96-98 for a 2 minute span for me:hurah:


St. Louis area = 96 on 103b.


----------



## HeavyD3

purtman said:


> Could need reallignment. Do you have anything on 103(a)?


Nothing there either. All of my other signals are solid around mid 90s and up though.

Also, we don't have HD locals here yet. I think those would be on 103(a), right?


----------



## bigtiii

103b trans - 11 @ 98% 1:33pm CST Birmingham Al.

zip on all others


----------



## Dr_J

Dr_J said:


> 73 with cloud cover in S.E. Massachusetts.


Sun breaking through the clouds. Now strength is 83.


----------



## Ashland1381

Ashland Ma (25M west of Boston), 87 on TP11 with clearing sky.
103A is 76,40,0.46,75,40,24 & 0. The lower numbers having increased while monitoring.


----------



## saryon

I'm getting 98 on 103b11 near Marlboro, you might want to have the dish re-rotated if you're only getting 83.


----------



## leeberwhite

HeavyD3 said:


> Nothing there either. All of my other signals are solid around mid 90s and up though.
> 
> Also, we don't have HD locals here yet. I think those would be on 103(a), right?


Don't know about your locals, but I have 86 on 103(b) North of Denver.


----------



## inkahauts

30 signal here in los angeles on 103b11


----------



## HeavyD3

leeberwhite said:


> Don't know about your locals, but I have 86 on 103(b) North of Denver.


Interesting. Has this been an "ON solid for a few hours" type of signal, or has it been more of a "watch for 30 minutes and catch it ON for a couple of minutes" type of signal?


----------



## saryon

103(b)11 has been on solid for me since I started looking early this morning.


----------



## Dr_J

Dr_J said:


> Sun breaking through the clouds. Now strength is 83.


Has gone up to 85, where it has been steady for the past hour.


----------



## jimmyv2000

Dr_J said:


> Sun breaking through the clouds. Now strength is 83.


97 now on the MASS/NH border


----------



## Dr_J

saryon said:


> I'm getting 98 on 103b11 near Marlboro, you might want to have the dish re-rotated if you're only getting 83.


They'll never come out if the signal is 70+. Been there, done that. 

We'll see what happens with the other transponders when they come on-line.


----------



## HeavyD3

HeavyD3 said:


> Nothing there either. All of my other signals are solid around mid 90s and up though.
> 
> Also, we don't have HD locals here yet. I think those would be on 103(a), right?


Still nothing on 103(b). I checked 103(a) again, but I waited for what seemed like a long time before moving on, and this is what I got:

(7 Total at 103(a))

1-8: 0 48 94 0 0 48 - -
17-24: 0 - - - - - - -

Waited even longer on 103(b), but nadda.


----------



## FlyBono24

I'm still getting the same 90% from last night.


----------



## wildcatlh

97 here on 103b11 near Ft. Lauderdale,FL


----------



## doo4usc

I was and am getting 74-76, had a 2nd HR20 installed yesterday and told installer about the readings..He looked at the readings of 101 which were all in high 90's and said it would ok.


----------



## pixel

103b TP 11 - 84 here in SO CAL .


----------



## Dr_J

Dr_J said:


> They'll never come out if the signal is 70+. Been there, done that.
> 
> We'll see what happens with the other transponders when they come on-line.


On the DirecTV website, they claim that on HD receivers, any signal that is 60 or above is "normal" in clear weather. Isn't that sweet?


----------



## Rob

Dr_J said:


> They'll never come out if the signal is 70+. Been there, done that.
> 
> We'll see what happens with the other transponders when they come on-line.


Just give the dish a swift kick to get it below 60. That'll get them out.


----------



## Mike770

I am getting a constant 85 on tp11.


----------



## tivoboy

saryon said:


> tivoboy: Make sure you have a WB68 multiswitch and remove any OTA diplexing to see if that's interfering. Also did you powercycle the tivo after installing the converters? Sometimes mine doesn't lock properly on the 499 if it's detected wrong before.


I checked on that first, I have the WB68, I'll check the BBC's again, but I did a reboot and still checking signal on 771, or 711?


----------



## doo4usc

One other thing the installer mentioned was that they no longer install the HR20-100.


----------



## fluffybear

91 on tp11 - 9/15/2007 @ 4:30pm CDT


----------



## thart

103b tp11 showing a solid 97 in Texas.


----------



## AFH

97 on 103b here as of 6:41pm.


----------



## LarryEH

These numbers are so exciting that I'm beginning to wonder why need the programming at all!


----------



## jfalkingham

up to 99% now from 92% this am here in central NH.


----------



## Jazzy Jeff

Up to 99% at 7 pm up from 95% earlier today. In atlanta


----------



## Doug Brott

Mine's gotten higher as well, but not quite to 99


----------



## s57061b

99 Tp 103 B


----------



## StanO

Should I be getting #'s on 103(a)? I remember lots of people stating they were. I am in Louisville and I am not getting any on 103(a). Getting 89 on 103(b).


----------



## cdavis0720

Zero's in Phila, PA...... this just started..... was getting 96 most of the day.




Carl


----------



## purtman

cdavis0720 said:


> Zero's in Phila, PA...... this just started..... was getting 96 most of the day.
> 
> Carl


Nah! Been lots of zeroes there for a long time! :lol:


----------



## purtman

I wonder if we check the Neilson Ratings this week if the highest-rated show this week will be the Signal Meter on D* ... :lol:


----------



## Guitar Hero

Zero here in SoCal. Was in the high 30s.


----------



## Doug Brott

purtman said:


> I wonder if we check the Neilson Ratings this week if the highest-rated show this week will be the Signal Meter on D* ... :lol:


No commercials, though .. won't show up


----------



## marksman

I wish the signal meter was in HD.


----------



## Tornillo

purtman said:


> I wonder if we check the Neilson Ratings this week if the highest-rated show this week will be the Signal Meter on D* ... :lol:


That is really funny! Still zeros here in El Paso.


----------



## bobojay

92 about an hour ago here in Eastern Kansas................


----------



## biggie4852

Zero's on all my boxes for 103(b)the past two days. The first day I did get a signal but only in mid thirty's. I live outside Los Angeles in the desert area and there are no obstruction to sky. Just hoping I don't have a dish alignment issue.


----------



## barneyz71

Had mid 90's earlier today but now back to 0?


----------



## cpoulos

Here in Las Cruces, NM had 95 and 30. Did some troubleshooting and it looks like I have signal loss because they spliced one cable into an existing RG59 run and the other is straight through RG6. They are coming out Monday to replace the run.


----------



## Hansen

Same here. Back to a big goose egg in Dallas after being at 95 most of the day. I bet D*'s next door neighbor was playing with that unknown light switch again.:lol:


----------



## JDubbs413

Hansen said:


> Same here. Back to a big goose egg in Dallas. I bet D*'s next door neighbor was playing with that unknown light switch again.:lol:


Can't check mine because I am recording something but I am sure we are back to the big zero back here in Ohio too. Engineers have gone home for the day lol. New channels in the morning?


----------



## sore_bluto

Earl closed the other thread, but I too am getting multiple tp 96+ on 103b now.


----------



## MiamiPhins

Low to Mid 90's in Des Moines


----------



## philslc

sore_bluto said:


> Earl closed the other thread, but I too am getting multiple tp 96+ on 103b now.


1 3 5 7 9 11 all mid 80's


----------



## jeret

6 reading on 103b. Northern Cal

1 74
3 70
5 72
7 70
9 73
11 73


----------



## reubenray

I have 97 through 100 on mine.

Bring them on!!!!


----------



## n3ntj

I have 6 transponders on 103b at 94~96 tonight. That means D* is turning these new HD channels on by 6am Sunday morning... yeah right!


----------



## mika911

sore_bluto said:


> Earl closed the other thread, but I too am getting multiple tp 96+ on 103b now.


Yeah I thought the other thread was cool only because it did let people know it's more than just that annoying transponder 11 now!  This is breaking news. ha-ha.

Fun stuff.

I have 70s on the same six as everyone else in southern california. hope to have something to watch in the next couple days, fingers crossed.


----------



## prospect60

H20-600 x2038 firmware
Charlotte, NC

103(b)

Tp1 100
T3 97
T5 97
T7 96
T9 98
T11 95 (been dead on 97 most of the day)


----------



## RobertE

1 - 98
3- 96
5 - 97
7- 95
9 - 97
11 - 96


----------



## love that tv

103b is on!!!!! also noticed that TNT shows will be broadcasting tomarrow during the games.


----------



## GP_23

Have signals on tb's 1,3,5,7,9,11 all high 70's and 80's!


----------



## jburroughs

Maybe warming thigs up on D10:
96 0 96 0 95 0 95 0
95 0 96 0 0 0 0 0
0 N/A...


----------



## Rinkleroot




----------



## ITrot

86-88 on 1,3,5,7,9 and 11!!!

"The sun will come out....blah blah!"


----------



## skaeight

99 0 97 0 97 0 96 0
96 0 97 0


----------



## Tom Robertson

doo4usc said:


> One other thing the installer mentioned was that they no longer install the HR20-100.


Installer has to be greatly mistaken. I can't believe they have stopped production on the HR20-100. Now, the HR20-100 black has stopped, perhaps that is what he was thinking about.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## ctwilliams

prospect60 said:


> H20-600 x3038 firmware
> Charlotte, NC
> 
> 103(b)
> 
> Tp1 100
> T3 97
> T5 97
> T7 96
> T9 98
> T11 95 (been dead on 97 most of the day)


Charlotte here also.....97,95,95,94,96,92 (11 was 95 earlier, now 92)


----------



## ctwilliams

ctwilliams said:


> Charlotte here also.....97,95,95,94,96,92 (11 was 95 earlier, now 92)


Just checked it again a few seconds later and have

97,0,95,87,95,85,84,94,81
96,85,92,77,0,0

That is new to have signals on the evens....


----------



## s57061b

103b just put signal out on 11 or the16 trsp


----------



## vikerex

Signals are:
96, 0, 86, 88, 89, 86, 87, 86
92, 85, 94, 89, 0, 0
0, 0

In Syracuse, NY


----------



## shendley

92, 0, 88, 80, 89, 79, 86, 81
89, 80, 88, 82, 0, 0 

. . . in Birmingham


----------



## crendall

My signal meter is showing mid 20's on both my HR20 and H20 receiver. I then checked 103a and I have all zeros. I thought at least one of the transponders should be a high number for my HD locals from DirecTV. My HD locals from DirecTV work perfectly so I'm not sure what is going on with my signal tests.

I'm in NE Wisconsin.


----------



## 2Guysfootball

98,0,91,97,95,96,94,95
94,95,95,96,0,0, n/a,n/a
0,n/a,n/a,n/a,n/a,0,n/a


----------



## NR4P

Have upper 90's on ALL (except those with NA) except TP's 13, 14, 17, and 22 in S. Fla.


----------



## Dr_J

An hour ago, everything went back to 0 again.


----------



## SParker

1-8: 95, 0, 88, 74, 91, 79, 86, 78
9-16: 91, 82, 89, 83, 0, 0, N/a, N/a


----------



## Dr_J

Dr_J said:


> An hour ago, everything went back to 0 again.


Strike that. I just ran it and got:

89, 0, 80, 77, 85, 79, 80, 77
84, 79, 82, 79, 0, 0, ... all others 0.


----------



## dbmaven

North of NYC:

1-8: 96 93 76 90 95 93 73 95
9-16: 75 95 69 95 0 0 NA NA

And a few minutes later, after looking at the details for several TPs

1-8: 98 0 78 94 95 92 77 95
9-16: 78 95 75 95 0 0 NA NA


----------



## compnurd

Dr_J said:


> Strike that. I just ran it and got:
> 
> 89, 0, 80, 77, 85, 79, 80, 77
> 84, 79, 82, 79, 0, 0, ... all others 0.


I am lit 1-12

98-96-95-98-92-94-98-96-92-92-96-96-0-0-0-0


----------



## Herdfan

Watching the end of the ARK ALABAMA game. No signal test for me now.


----------



## tms

Here is Central NY

65,0,62,84,62,80,60,79
65,80,67,81,0,0
0, -,-,-,-,0

Looks like it's time to call D* for a dish alignment.


----------



## fratwell

97 0 91 68 94 72 88 68 93 76 90 78 0 0 n/a n/a 0 (4 more n/a's) 0, rest n/a's

in NH


----------



## prospect60

H20-600 x2038 firmware
Charlotte, NC

103(b)

Tp1 100
T2 0
T3 95
T4 98
T5 95
T6 96
T7 94
T8 95
T9 95
T10 95
T11 95 (been dead on 97 most of the day)
T12 95
T13 0
T14 0
T17 0
T22 0


----------



## Chilli_Dog

Central IL

1 - 8: 98 0 96 97 95 96 95 96
9 - 16: 95 96 96 97 0 0 NA NA
17 - 24: 0 NA NA NA NA 0 NA NA


----------



## harlee

Odenton, MD (Baltimore DMA)

98 0 94 97 95 95 95 94
95 95 95 95 0 0
0 0


----------



## MLock

99 0 97 97 96 96 96 95 96
96 97 98 98 0 0 
0 0


----------



## lordexter

1-8 98,0,95,97,95,96,94,95
9 - 16 93,95,95,96,0,0 n/a,n/a
All the rest 2 0's and the rest n/a

Harrisburg, PA


----------



## gbubar

1-8: 95 0 88 89 87 89 87 86
9-16: 89 89 91 87 0 0 
The Rest is 2 0's and N/A's

Vacaville, CA


----------



## FlyBono24

Same here.... several transponders in the high 80's/low 90's.... but no channels yet.


----------



## tsmithfd

Hey Guys just checked and this is what I am getting here in Raleigh,NC 

103b
1= 98%
2= 0%
3= 93%
4= 88%
5= 95%
6= 86%
7= 95%
8= 88%
9= 95%
10=90%
11=96%
12=92%
13=0%
14=0%


----------



## SParker

should I be concerned with the 2 70's I get?


----------



## tsmithfd

I think Earl said not to be concerned right now, since the SAT is still in test mode.


----------



## DCSholtis

Im a bit concerned that Im getting readings lower on Tuner 2 than I am on Tuner 1 for 103(b).


----------



## JDubbs413

DCSholtis said:


> Im a bit concerned that Im getting readings lower on Tuner 2 than I am on Tuner 1 for 103(b).


You are doing better than me. My tuner 1 is completely shot on my receiver. Not getting any readings on any sats. Tuner 2 is great however.


----------



## cuquiandgus

nocaster said:


> I am sitting here at work contemplating going home to look at transponder signal strength. I must need help.


:hurah: :lol:  :nono2:  your halerious you do have it real bad dtvitis:sure: :grin:


----------



## gregory

SParker said:


> should I be concerned with the 2 70's I get?


I'm willing to bet you will get the same low signals once it goes live. I was at 74, I did some tweaking on the dish and I got it into the high 80's.


----------



## brianhd1000

I am currently getting signals in the 80s on all odd transceivers for 103(b). Boston area.


----------



## tsmithfd

JDubbs413 said:


> You are doing better than me. My tuner 1 is completely shot on my receiver. Not getting any readings on any sats. Tuner 2 is great however.


Have you tried doing a reset on your receiver? I had that problem with my r-15 and I had to do that a few times. Sometimes I would only get one working and then they both would work.


----------



## DCSholtis

JDubbs413 said:


> You are doing better than me. My tuner 1 is completely shot on my receiver. Not getting any readings on any sats. Tuner 2 is great however.


Im getting great readings on both tuners for the other sat locations except for this one. I'm going to wait until they go live before I panic though. No use worrying about it at this point. Now by Wednesday thats a different story....:lol:


----------



## moonman

Wow....103(b) lit up like a xmas tree....
tuner 1 1-98 2-zero-3-96 4-99 5-96-6-96 7-96 8-97
9-96 10-96 11-96 12-98 97 14 zero 16 N/A 16 N/A
17-98 18 THRU 21 ZERO







wOW....CHECK YOUR READINGS AGAIN...MINE WENT ALMOST ALL ACTIVE...HI 90'S ALL TRANSPONDERS SO. FLA.
13 TRANSPONDERS ALL IN HI 90'S --3 ZERO'S 16 n/a'S


----------



## ibthor

all upper 90's' for me, except for the occasional 0...


----------



## JDubbs413

tsmithfd said:


> Have you tried doing a reset on your receiver? I had that problem with my r-15 and I had to do that a few times. Sometimes I would only get one working and then they both would work.


Yeah just did the 5 minute unplug. They are sending me a new one, this has been a chronic thing for me. Now both tuners are functioning.


----------



## Gator

I'm getting signals in the high 70s or low 80s on all active transponders between 1 and 17 except for 2 and 14, which are zero. I'm in Lynn Haven, FL in the FL panhandle. We're getting close!


----------



## chuckrollz

high 90s on most of mine as well


----------



## sine_n_name

im getting signals on transponders 1,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10,11,12,13,and 17 as well low, but i plan on realigning dish as soon as hd is on


----------



## JDubbs413

I've got a 77 on 4 and 79 on 8....rest are all 85+


----------



## longrider

0s on 2, 14, and 24 80s and 90s on all others


----------



## tonyd79

17 has come on but is low (19-21). Is that a spot beam?


----------



## Rob

tonyd79 said:


> 17 has come on but is low (19-21). Is that a spot beam?


83 here in San Diego. But I need to "tweek" my dish. I have mid 70 to mid 80's on the ones that are on. 4 is 73.


----------



## ChrisPC

crendall said:
 

> My signal meter is showing mid 20's on both my HR20 and H20 receiver. I then checked 103a and I have all zeros. I thought at least one of the transponders should be a high number for my HD locals from DirecTV. My HD locals from DirecTV work perfectly so I'm not sure what is going on with my signal tests.
> 
> I'm in NE Wisconsin.


Your locals are on 99a, then. My 103a signal readings are the same way.


----------



## moonman

:lol: I think the long wait may just be about to end!!!


----------



## luckydob

85 0 81 92 87 79 88
81 88 80 88 82 90 N/a N/a
85 N/a N/a N/a N/a 95 N/a N/a
N/a N/a N/a N/a N/a N/a N/a N/a


----------



## breadman43

mid 80s all transonders except 02, it's at 0


----------



## ChrisPC

It reminds me of a Ronnie Milsap song: Any Day Now!


----------



## Hutchinshouse

ChrisPC said:


> It reminds me of a Ronnie Milsap song: Any Day Now!


I say any hour now. Perhaps midnight tonight


----------



## seminoles2425

No signal on tp 2, 14, and 22. 74 on tp 14 and 95 to 100 on all of the other transponders here in Portsmouth, VA.


----------



## john18

I just checked 103(b) and all the transponders that are not N/A have signals except number 2.


----------



## davidpo

Ive got signals on all transponders except tp 2 its 0 the rest is reading 96+,well except the ones thats N/A.Now i just need the new channels so come on dtv light em up baby!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dcbag

those of us who have lower signal are really going to be upset, mine are from 64 to 81, signal on other sats are 85 to 100, and had not changed since sloppy install a year ago. What to do now is the question.


----------



## bluesman40220

WOO HOO! It's time to light this candle. . .
















Sorry, I got carried away! I'm getting the same info. It appears that my signal strength is lower than the other day when only TP11 was up.


----------



## Dusty

I just found the same thing. I was so excited that I spent several minutes searching for some new channels. So far, I haven't found anything.


----------



## prospect60

H20-600 x2038 firmware
Charlotte, NC

103(b) 15 out of 16 WHoo--Hoo

Tp1 100
T2 0
T3 95
T4 97
T5 95
T6 95
T7 94
T8 95
T9 95
T10 95
T11 94 
T12 95
T13 95
T14 97
T17 97
T22 100

It's like a Christmas tree. Changed over to Premier Subscription for Basic today in preparation of all the fun.


OT: For the Charlotte area folks emailor PM me is you'd like -- what are your signals on 99b and 103a? I'm still not sure I have it as tight as I'd like (though at least it looks better than before they updated the firmware whe the best I could get was high 60's).

99b
TP 1-6 90 - 48 - 89 - 60 - 93 - 0

103a
TP 1-6 68 - 60 - 93 - 0 - 60 - 77
TP 17 0


----------



## ChrisPC

dcbag said:


> those of us who have lower signal are really going to be upset, mine are from 64 to 81, signal on other sats are 85 to 100, and had not changed since sloppy install a year ago. What to do now is the question.


Same problem here, odds are around 85 and evens around 75. I've tried "dithering" with no luck. All other satellites are solid 90s.


----------



## Peee

Same here. 15 of 16 have signals. The range is only 66 to 77 though.


----------



## Auraxr

My ss is lower too


----------



## TMar

Same here all 99-95 except #2...


----------



## Auraxr

76 to 89 here


----------



## AlanSaysYo

Mine range from 73-84 in Indianapolis. All on but TP2. I imagine my lower strength is due to dish placement and not weather.


----------



## Smthkd

All my signals are 98 and up!!! Dang I must be either lucky or very good at aligning my own dish!


----------



## shendley

I've got readings from 91 to low 70s here but I'd be willing to bet that could be brought up with a proper fine tuning to my dish which I'm absolutely sure the installers never did to my dish. I'm supposed to have a new dish coming on Monday to try to fix a completely unrelated problem. I'm going to watch those guys like a hawk to make sure they fine tune that puppy!

Correction: my lowest reading is actually 79 so I guess you could describe me as mid 80s on average. Better than I thought but I'd like to get that average up.



ChrisPC said:


> Same problem here, odds are around 85 and evens around 75. I've tried "dithering" with no luck. All other satellites are solid 90s.


----------



## vollmey

dcbag said:


> those of us who have lower signal are really going to be upset, mine are from 64 to 81, signal on other sats are 85 to 100, and had not changed since sloppy install a year ago. What to do now is the question.


You'll be ok until some weather moves in. See how things go when D10 goes live and then adjust.


----------



## longrider

a 0 on 2, 14 on 17, and mid 80s to mid 90s on ALL others.


----------



## tomcat11




----------



## john18

Signal strength is between 81 and 95 here, mostly mid to upper 80's.


----------



## chuckrollz

92-96 for me


----------



## dennisdh

Rob said:


> 83 here in San Diego. But I need to "tweek" my dish. I have mid 70 to mid 80's on the ones that are on. 4 is 73.


80's & 90's here, good job Trojans That's right #1 in the nation


----------



## tomcat11

103b is lit !.............15 of 16 transponders here. 84-94


----------



## jj4u0

Strenth is between 92 - 99, except tp 2 and 17, looks like every one getting 17 but mine is zero, Philly Area.


----------



## waynebtx

All but tp2 have 90+ here


----------



## Chris Blount

Most of mine are in the mid 80's. Go D10!


----------



## dennisdh

So we have signals so does that mean we'll have programing soon?


----------



## compnurd

only 14 here no 2 or 17


----------



## lobofanina

81 on trans 17 - 94 on trans 1


----------



## gpg

I have no signals on tp 2 and tp 17.


----------



## quickfire

Mine are showing at high 70's to mid 80's.......I WILL TWEAK mine if I see its going to stay at these #'s

I'm afraid I may throw my other signals out of wack if Im not careful though......WHAT TO DO


----------



## R.I Matt

jj4u0 said:


> Strenth is between 92 - 99, except tp 2 and 17, looks like every one getting 17 but mine is zero, Philly Area.


I am getting a 0 on TP 17 too here in Rhode Island.


----------



## dbmaven

compnurd said:


> only 14 here no 2 or 17


Same here.

And they are definitely playing with signal levels on most of the Txp's. - sometimes within minutes they can change by 10-15 points....


----------



## lobofanina

Please put STSF in mpeg-4 tomorrow tnt-hd mirrored and at least 1 new channel.
minutes later:
95 on trans 1 through 83(make that 84) on trans 17


----------



## DrJohnC

Here in So Cal getting 65-77 on all.


----------



## DVRaholic

Nothing Lower then 95 for me!!!!!

Its Like Christmas EVE!!!! I cant sleep waiting for Santa to come


----------



## mdl

Looks close. I'll bet tomorrow, around noon, we'll see some new channels. They have to get them going before the Emmy party!


----------



## lobofanina

DVRaholic said:


> Nothing Lower then 95 for me!!!!!
> 
> Its Like Christmas EVE!!!! I cant sleep waiting for Santa to come


If you stay up he(they) will never come.


----------



## tomcat11

tp 1 & 22 back to 0 .......................


----------



## lobofanina

Noooooo eggs on 1-9 now
1 min later, no signals all gone.


----------



## moonman

Uh oooo. loseing them!


----------



## DVRaholic

Getting all O Now


----------



## DVRaholic

Looks Like they shut them down for the night

Hopefully its a GO for tomorrow!!!!!
(I hope)


----------



## tomcat11

All transponders back to zero..............just testing again


----------



## DrummerSmith

DVRaholic said:


> Looks Like they shut them down for the night
> 
> Hopefully its a GO for tomorrow!!!!!
> (I hope)


I have all but tp2 lit up right now. YEAH


----------



## lobofanina

I'm envisioning a big spectacle tomorrow night at the Emmys complete with a giant fake HD channels on/off switch.


----------



## bluesman40220

You're a little late to the party, but come on IN. Check out the other thread.
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=99017

Mods might be able to lock this up.


----------



## Dusty

upper 80's here, except #2=0, when I checked around an hour ago.


----------



## DVRaholic

DrummerSmith said:


> I have all but tp2 lit up right now. YEAH


 Still all Zero's here


----------



## love that tv

no go for tonight

last one up, please turn off the lights


----------



## Malibu13

Threads have been merged


----------



## DVRaholic

love that tv said:


> no go for tonight
> 
> last one up, please turn off the lights


Dont forget the TV


----------



## Hoxxx

My HR20 is showing similar numbers but my H20 is all zeros?????


----------



## DVRaholic

Looks Like the West Coast can only see all the TP's lit up now. Us on the East coast are now showing all Zeros on all TP's


----------



## Mixer

I suspect I will be a good shape when this ligths up 

91 82 0 96 89 76


----------



## jarredduq

DVRaholic said:


> Looks Like the West Coast can only see all the TP's lit up now. Us on the East coast are now showing all Zeros on all TP's


Nope, all 0's in Cali as well.


----------



## PoitNarf

You guys are too funny. Give me a nudge when I have something other than a signal strength screen to look at, thanks :lol:


----------



## dennisdh

moonman said:


> Uh oooo. loseing them!


All of mine om 103b just went to 0


----------



## lobofanina

Central New Mexico was right with you DVRaholic


----------



## lobofanina

PoitNarf said:


> You guys are too funny. Give me a nudge when I have something other than a signal strength screen to look at, thanks :lol:


With nothing but eggs to look at for 3 months on the majority of the 103 b transponders multiple numbers popping up looks like 4th of July fireworks.


----------



## jj4u0

looks like all gone back to ZEROssssss


----------



## GP_23

All 0's here too!


----------



## 506PIR

Whew! Had me worried there for a sec. Reading how everyone had high signals on multiple TP's while I just did a signal test turning up all goose eggs.


----------



## asunners

All on and above 95 for me. Now, if I could only find some of the new channels!


----------



## Dolly

They are all zeros where I live now


----------



## cforrest

I'm getting random ones on now. TP 3 is 91, TP 5 is 87 & TP 7 is 80!


----------



## jsmith44

All zeros in Los Angeles Area.


----------



## S1nned

0's


----------



## john18

0 0 86 0 86 0 77 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0


----------



## THX

All zero's here in the midwest.

I wonder how they light-up the transponders? Is it just a command they send? I wonder what that command looks like?


----------



## lobofanina

cforrest said:


> I'm getting random ones on now. TP 3 is 91, TP 5 is 87 & TP 7 is 80!


94 on 3
93 on 5
88 on 7
89 on 11


----------



## bigtiii

3 5 7 11

all from 95-97

strong........


----------



## machavez00

The engineers are toying with us.


----------



## kryscio23

on 103 b in northeast PA, 1:30 a.m. late Sat night ...

0, 0, 76, 0, 81, 0, 76, 0
0, 0, 78, 0, 80, 0, n/a, n/a
0, n/a, n/a, n/a, n/a, 0

on 103 a ...
57, 84, 0, 87, 50, 78, n/a, n/a

0.

and on 99 b ...
87, 63, 76, 68, 35, 70


----------



## Rosco

tp 3 94
tp 5 91
tp 7 91
tp11 91
tp13 89
tp17 94


----------



## Afergy

TP3 79
TP5 77
TP7 77
TP11 77
TP13 80
TP17 82

So Cal


----------



## glitch1999

Strange.... just getting odd transponders now....

3 88
5 89
7 85
11 88
13 89
17 91


----------



## glitch1999

ohh, looks like a few more just lit up

4 85
6 85
8 82
10 85


----------



## lobofanina

trans 3,4,5,6,7,8
10,11,13
17

edit a min later: trans 12 just popped on at 78


----------



## quickfire

How many MPEG 4 channels can be carried on a single transponder???

The reason I ask is I now have a strong reading on 6 different transponders....and the rest are at Zero!!!!

My signal an hour ago was at 75 to 88 now these 6 transponders are showing 90 to 95 each!!!

MAYBE D* is fine tuning as we speak and are going to activate the HD channels REAL soon!!!!!

I remember the last time HD channels were activated was early in the morning around 5:30 to 6:30 am........I've got a GUT feeling that we'll all be in HD heaven within the next 12 hours!!!!OF course this is Just my opinion.....


----------



## lobofanina

quickfire said:


> How many MPEG 4 channels can be carried on a single transponder???
> 
> The reason I ask is I now have a strong reading on 6 different transponders....and the rest are at Zero!!!!
> 
> My signal an hour ago was at 75 to 88 now these 6 transponders are showing 90 to 95 each!!!
> 
> MAYBE there going to activate them REAL soon!!!!!
> 
> I remember the last time HD channels were activated was early in the morning around 5:30 to 6:30 am........I've got a GUT feeling that we'll all be in HD heaven within the next 12 hours!!!!OF course this is Just my opinion.....


I believe Tom R? posted it was 10HD channels per transponder.


----------



## gregory

THX said:


> All zero's here in the midwest.
> 
> I wonder how they light-up the transponders? Is it just a command they send? I wonder what that command looks like?


LOAD "*",8,1


----------



## quickfire

lobofanina said:


> I believe Tom R? posted it was 10HD channels per transponder.


If this is true then D* only needs about 2 active transponders to carry the HD channels for now correct?


----------



## nn8l

gregory said:


> LOAD "*",8,1


At least I'm not the only old timer around here. :lol:


----------



## Stuart Sweet

I'm getting excited! It's getting close!


----------



## mbskills

lobofanina said:


> trans 3,4,5,6,7,8
> 10,11,13
> 17
> 
> edit a min later: trans 12 just popped on at 78


trans- 1,3,9 are at 0 all others are in the mid 80's low 90's.


----------



## lobofanina

quickfire said:


> If this is true then D* only needs about 2 active transponders to carry the HD channels for now correct?


Seems about right to me, but I'm no expert just repeating what Tom Robertson posted.(I believe that's his name sorry if it's not) He seems like he knows his stuff and is well respected around these parts.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Can't check here right now but last I checked it was all 0's.


----------



## lobofanina

trans 14 at 81

trans 22 at 91 are also up in addition to 3-8,10-13,17

only 1,2,9 aren't up 

80-92 signal strength on the others, I was seeing some 95s earlier tonight


----------



## cforrest

95+ on TPs 3-8, 10-14 & 22 right now!


----------



## slidey

Minneapolis, currently:
91 0 85 91 0 91 83 89
89 89 85 87 88 92
89 n/a n/a n/a n/a 94


----------



## Doug Brott

All but a couple are hot for me again, but now I'm in the low-mid 80s .. Anticipation is reaching an all-time high :lol:


----------



## tpayne105

dallas

0 0 85 86 0 82 77 84
84 83 86 84 83 83 
88 88

as of now...they do seem to change...tweaking i am sure


----------



## isaacm

Orange County, CA

0 0 77 80 0 82 76 79
83 80 79 79 86 84 n/a n/a
85 n/a n/a n/a n/a 85 n/a n/a 
n/a n/a n/a n/a n/a n/a n/a n/a 

Getting excited - can't wait until Wednesday!


----------



## LP30

I think I may be needing a little adjustment. Running in the 60's for most and a whopping 12 on 17.


----------



## pete4192

What is guess at the launch time, Doug?


----------



## mtsz52784

low to high 90's Buffalo,NY


----------



## litzdog911

Seattle currently:
0 0 87 80 0 87 76 85
89 89 87 87 89 83 n/a n/a
94 n/a n/a n/a n/a 89


----------



## EaglePC

Baloons


----------



## JoeNY72

Had fell asleep, wanted to download the latest CE, woke up and did so. Now 3:03am here, I am 70 miles north of NY City. Saw this thread and figured I'd report. I have checked the TP #'s at 103(b) a couple of times now. Noticed that sometimes certain TP's will show good numbers, other times certain ones show zero, as if they are testing right now. My latest #'s after leaving the test screen on a bit:

1-8: 0 0 95 95 95 95 93 95
9-16: 95 94 95 95 95 95 n/a n/a
17-24: 0 n/a n/a n/a n/a 97 n/a n/a
25-32: n/a n/a n/a n/a n/a n/a n/a n/a

An example would be on first the test I did TP's 1, 9 and 17 were showing 0's.
Then just TP #2 showed zero on my second test. So it looks like they are
playing with things even at this hour.

Joe


----------



## DBordello

THX said:


> I wonder how they light-up the transponders? Is it just a command they send? I wonder what that command looks like?


I also wonder what the interface is between them and a sat. Can either be something real cool (3D gui and all) because they paid so much for it or some text interface, i bet on the later.

"MOVE_BUTT 0.03 DEGREES ->"


----------



## LDLemu4U

1-8: 0 0 95 95 92 92 89 91
9-16: 95 94 91 91 95 95 n/a n/a
17-24: 95 n/a n/a n/a n/a 97 n/a n/a
25-32: n/a n/a n/a n/a n/a n/a n/a n/a

These are my readings at 12:19 AM from Blaine, WA


----------



## emrmc

nn8l said:


> At least I'm not the only old timer around here. :lol:


me 3


----------



## gulfwarvet

Central Ohio currently:

0, 0, 95, 86, 91, 86, 89, 84
94, 88, 88, 86, 95, 93, n/a, n/a
80, n/a, n/a, n/a, n/a, 95


----------



## RichardS

*1-8: 0 0 97 95 95 94 95 95
9-16: 95 94 95 95 96 95 n/a n/a
17-24: 95 n/a n/a n/a n/a 97 n/a n/a
25-32: n/a n/a n/a n/a n/a n/a n/a n/a*

*HR-20

9.16.2007
3:16am CDT*


----------



## VegasDen

Mine are all in the 50+ to 60+ range with maybe a 70 thrown in. I notice most of the West Coast levels people have posted are lower than the East Coast folks. All my others are 90+. I wonder why?


----------



## gphvid

Since the transponders started to light up and people post their signal strengths, it appears that the general trend is for a stronger strength going through the Midwest towards the East Coast with the late 80s to the 90s and the West Coast trending towards high 60s, 70s and some 80s.

It also does seem that since testing began, signal strengths have varied from time to time. It appears that the engineers must be testing strengths at various output powers. Right now, 1-3 are zeros and then the rest are up with the even transponders on the low end from the mid 50s to mid to upper 60s, and the odd transponders ranging from the higher 60s to the high 70s. This has varied from time to time and I wonder if the strengths are being tested at various levels of power before the actual sending of the new channels.

Does anyone know what the signal threshold is for reception before the receiver loses signal lock on a transponder? On the SD receivers, I've seen signal remaining locked until a good rain unlocked it at around 45-50.


----------



## trojanralphie

Mine are 85-89 but nothing on tuner 2


----------



## shaun-ohio

yep here too, nothing lower than 95 on all of them but transponder 17 and it is 0


----------



## John4924

Tp 1 & 2 are 0

the rest range from 80 to 87

New Orleans...


----------



## gizzorge

John4924 said:


> Tp 1 & 2 are 0
> 
> the rest range from 80 to 87
> 
> New Orleans...


Same here in central VA. TP 1 & 2 are 0, all others are high 90s.


----------



## keithw1975

Here in NW MO I am getting this on 103b:

0 0 83 83 83 80 80 82
82 82 82 83 82 85
86 87


----------



## jackm

In The Adirondacks of Upstate NY...Xponder 1, 2 & 17 are zero - all others in the mid 90s thanks


----------



## jal

1-8 0 0 93 95 91 95 88 92
9-16 90 94 90 92 90 95 na na
17-24 81 na na na na 95 na na


----------



## 2Guysfootball

No tp 1,2,17
3-24 I am getting 90-98


----------



## saryon

0 0 95 96 95 95 92 95
94 95 95 95 95 96 na na
0 na na na na 98 na na
na na na na na na na na


----------



## vurbano

24-49. Why did D*send a complete idiot to my home to put that dish up?


----------



## radlynch

* South Florida* 
TP 1 & 2 are 0 the rest are in the 95 to 97 range. :hurah: ::hurah: :hurah:


----------



## concorde1

0's on ts1 & 2 upper 80's to mid 90's all others in Asheville NC


----------



## Azdeadwood

0's on 1&2
Rest range from 89 to 95

Southwest Texas


----------



## ProfLonghair

COlumbus, only high of about 68.

Mix of clouds and sun, winds light and variable.

Must be fall again.


----------



## mesquito

At 4:25 AM PT

All lit but 1 and 2 in southern Nevada. power levels range from 85 to 95

I think they are tweeking as power was raised 1 digit in sequence on many transponders


----------



## cforrest

jackm said:


> In The Adirondacks of Upstate NY...Xponder 1, 2 & 17 are zero - all others in the mid 90s thanks


Same as well for me on Long Island, everything is 95+, except TPs 1, 2 & 17 which are 0!


----------



## lovswr

cforrest said:


> Same as well for me on Long Island, everything is 95+, except TPs 1, 2 & 17 which are 0!


That's what I have too, here in Atlanta.


----------



## talkdj

ProfLonghair said:


> COlumbus, only high of about 68.
> 
> Mix of clouds and sun, winds light and variable.
> 
> Must be fall again.


Boy it's cold here in Cleveland too! Woke up this morning and was ready to change the thermostat from cool to heat. I'm not ready for that though.


----------



## STEVEN-H

1 & 2 are 0 All he rest are 94-97 here in Louisville, KY


----------



## 2Guysfootball

1,2 and 17 0's

all others 91-98

In Rhode Island


----------



## HDTVFreak07

talkdj said:


> Boy it's cold here in Cleveland too! Woke up this morning and was ready to change the thermostat from cool to heat. I'm not ready for that though.


Same here. Woke up to a fog over the bay (that leads to Lake Ontario) and it's so beautiful. Sun trying to peek through the thick fog (probably because water's warm and air is cool crisp 38 degrees).

Got signals on all but 1 and 2. Tp 17 is low (69) and I'm assuming 1, 2 and 17 are spot beam.


----------



## mcbeevee

103b signals between 90 and 97 in East TN.


----------



## machavez00

HDTVFreak07 said:


> Got signals on all but 1 and 2. Tp 17 is low (69) and I'm assuming 1, 2 and 17 are spot beam.


I was seeing 85%+ on all TPs except 2 (0) last night. These can't be spot beams if they are seen CONUS, unless D* fixed the spot beam issues.


----------



## HDTVFreak07

that it sure feels like Christmas here. Woke up in this warm house with a cold morning outside... anticipating HD channels coming live any time today. Only things different about Christmas is it's all green outside and there's no Christmas tree in here yet.


----------



## dingJam

92-97 on all 103(b)transponders except 1 and 2. Western Wisconsin, HR20-100, Slimline.


----------



## mburns

91-94 on all 103(b)transponders except 1 and 2. KY


----------



## STEVEN-H

machavez00 said:


> I was seeing 85%+ on all TPs except 2 (0) last night. These can't be spot beams if they are seen CONUS, unless D* fixed the spot beam issues.


It looks like TP 17 may be a spot beam. I do not remember anyone seeing a signal on TP 2 since this all began.


----------



## mitchr3242

I am getting 98% in Tampa. But, has anyone noticed that the channel guide is not giving you the filter for HD channels, movies, sports etc.


----------



## mtsz52784

Yeah here in Buffalo area only 1 & 2 are 0, and 17 is my lowest at 72 while all the others are around 96


----------



## STEVEN-H

mitchr3242 said:


> I am getting 98% in Tampa. But, has anyone noticed that the channel guide is not giving you the filter for HD channels, movies, sports etc.


Just checked and my guide has all the filters working.


----------



## Baldone

0 on tp 1 & 2, all others look good!!


----------



## macdawg

Readings from Wash DC (Fort Belvoir):

zero's on TPs 1&2
TPs 17: 52

All other's 80-91


----------



## Indiana627

0 0 96 96 95 95 94 95
95 95 95 95 96 96 NA NA
80 NA NA NA NA 98 NA NA
NA NA NA NA NA NA NA NA

Buffalo, NY


----------



## jimmyv2000

transponders 1,2 and 17 are 0 should i be concerned about #1 I am north of boston

transponer #7 is my lowest at 87 all others 95 or better


----------



## phile27606

Any idea when all the HD Channels will be turned on? Signal strength is upper 80's to mid 90's, except 1 and 2, zero.


----------



## buzzdalf

80-90 on all 103(b)transponders except 1 and 2 in NW Ohio


----------



## FlyBono24

My range is lower as well...

When it was just Transponder 11, my strength was 91%

Now with almost all of the Transponders up, they range from 80-86%


----------



## FeelForce1

Ever feel like there was a party and no one envited you? I went to bed just before the tps started lighting up but I can deal. HD IS COMING!!!! WOOT WOOT


oh everything is up but 1&2


----------



## jimmyv2000

compnurd said:


> I am lit 1-12
> 
> 98-96-95-98-92-94-98-96-92-92-96-96-0-0-0-0


hmmmmmmmmm intersting im in the same general area and TP 1 and 2 are 0


----------



## jj4u0

cforrest said:


> Same as well for me on Long Island, everything is 95+, except TPs 1, 2 & 17 which are 0!


same in philly area, everything is 92+, except TPs 1, 2 & 17 which are ZERO.


----------



## FeelForce1

I'm 0s on 1&2 here in Orlando so it's not a local issue. It could be a regional one. We'll see.


----------



## cforrest

TP 17 seems to be a zero for most of the Northeast. Once one gets to Buffalo, NY and Washington DC area TP 17 gets a signal. 1 & 2 seem to be zero everywhere from what I have seen so far. I am sure any of that could change depending on what D* is doing with D10!


----------



## FlyBono24

FeelForce1 said:


> Ever feel like there was a party and no one envited you? I went to bed just before the tps started lighting up but I can deal. HD IS COMING!!!! WOOT WOOT
> 
> oh everything is up but 1&2


Same here.... every transponder except #1 and 2.


----------



## LameLefty

My signals this morning are:


Code:


0  0  95 95 94 95 92 95
95 95 93 95 95 95 na na
95 na na na na 97 na na 
na na na na na na na na

BRING IT! :up:


----------



## FlyBono24

Here in SoCal I have the same....

0's on #1 and #2, and the rest are lit up...


----------



## gashog301

why would some TP be in the 65% range and some be 85% and one be 95%? and why would the same TP be 89% on tuner 2 and 64% on tuner 1? some of the TP match perfect on each tuner.


----------



## ralphk1

Hi Mcbeevee, 
Have you heard any news as to when we will get HD locals here in Big Orange Country?


----------



## jlancaster

cforrest said:


> TP 17 seems to be a zero for most of the Northeast. Once one gets to Buffalo, NY and Washington DC area TP 17 gets a signal. 1 & 2 seem to be zero everywhere from what I have seen so far. I am sure any of that could change depending on what D* is doing with D10!


I have noticed the same thing this seems very strange to have the rest of the country have it except for Some in the northeast.


----------



## wurlwynd

Same here in Houston.

80+ on all but 1 and 2 103 (b) and 17 on 103(a)


Not to mention the fact that if you jump ahead in the guide several days, there are VAST areas of "No info available"


Expanded HD is IMMINENT!!!


----------



## kashmir56

asunners said:


> All on and above 95 for me. Now, if I could only find some of the new channels!


In Florida, 0 on 1&2 95 and above on everything else. H20-100 & HR20-100.
Larry


----------



## wingrider01

In Missouri

73-96 on Tuner 1 except for 1/2
84-96 on tunar 2 except for 1/2

confused as to why there is different signal strength on the two tuners


----------



## apexmi

103b
0 0 46 57 42 54 46 57
46 55 49 58 46 55 -- --
44 -- -- -- -- 54 -- --
-- -- -- -- -- -- -- --


----------



## TriggerDeems

gashog301 said:


> why would some TP be in the 65% range and some be 85% and one be 95%? and why would the same TP be 89% on tuner 2 and 64% on tuner 1? some of the TP match perfect on each tuner.


They have been varying the signal quite a bit, so for now, I wouldn't worry. After things are "finalized", if you are still down int he 65 range on some, and you have different readings on the two tuners, then I'd begin troubleshooting alignment/cabling/reciever/multiswitch issues.


----------



## HDTVFreak07

apexmi said:


> 103b
> 0 0 46 57 42 54 46 57
> 46 55 49 58 46 55 -- --
> 44 -- -- -- -- 54 -- --
> -- -- -- -- -- -- -- --


Those are awful low. Your dish needs tweaking.


----------



## wurlwynd

Did you guys see this about the 19th?

http://www.engadgethd.com/2007/09/10/directvs-new-hd-channels-to-launch-on-the-19th/

Rumor, certainly, but engadget HD is pretty cool regardless...


----------



## apexmi

HDTVFreak07 said:


> Those are awful low. Your dish needs tweaking.


Yes, was discussing with others yesterday, going to order an Acutrac 22 today to tweak it with, seems to be the least expensive preferable model


----------



## MrDad0330

In Harrisburg Pa, I am seeing all in the mid 90s but 0 on tp 1 & 2. I am getting excited...


----------



## LameLefty

wurlwynd said:


> Did you guys see this about the 19th?
> 
> http://www.engadgethd.com/2007/09/10/directvs-new-hd-channels-to-launch-on-the-19th/
> 
> Rumor, certainly, but engadget HD is pretty cool regardless...


Old news here. We've been expecting the "soft launch" of new HD for this weekend sometime. D*'s online guide has shown some channel weirdness and standalone Tivos already have new HD channels in their guides. Directv just hasn't turned them on yet.


----------



## MrDad0330

JJ check your #17 again, i am getting a reading in the low 70s in Harrisburg, you should see something being in philly unless 17 is a spot


----------



## Egz

apexmi said:


> Yes, was discussing with others yesterday, going to order an Acutrac 22 today to tweak it with, seems to be the least expensive preferable model


My numbers aren't much better. Do you really need this to adjust the dish with? Or has it come a long way since the 1LNB dishes of the days of yore?


----------



## Herdfan

To peak the Ka birds you really do need a meter.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

0,0,95,81,91,81,87,82,
93,85,90,85,92,83 -,-
0 - - - -88 - -


----------



## MikeR7

1 & 2 = 0
3-14 = 76-87
17 = 85
22 = 82

Right dab in the middle of Wisconsin


----------



## SParker

apexmi said:


> 103b
> 0 0 46 57 42 54 46 57
> 46 55 49 58 46 55 -- --
> 44 -- -- -- -- 54 -- --
> -- -- -- -- -- -- -- --


0 0 88 73 87 77 85 76
88 79 87 79 86 80
87 91

I don't like the numbers I have in the 70's but I guess I should be okay...


----------



## HDTVFreak07

JACKIEGAGA said:
 

> 0,0,95,81,91,81,87,82,
> 93,85,90,85,92,83 -,-
> 0 - - - -88 - -


Go Giants!


----------



## sticketfan

vermont here, i am getting a signal of 92 or above on every transponder on both tuners except transponder 1,2 and 17 each have 0 on both tuners


----------



## Hoxxx

0 0 79 81 76 83 74 77
78 83 75 80 80 86 -- --
80 -- -- -- -- 87 -- --
-- -- -- -- -- -- -- -- --


----------



## TriggerDeems

A meter can certainly make it easier. I've tweaked it both with a meter and using the recievers meter before I bought my Acutrac III, and the meter is easier as you are getting real time feedback. Since the dish just needs tweaking, and not installed, and now that the Ka low signals are up, you can do it without a meter, but you'll need a patient wife/friend monitoring the signal meter on the reciever and cell phones or walkie talkies.


----------



## kenn157

0-0-89-82-90-86-85-86
91-86-87-88-93-92- -
0- - - - 97- -
- - - - - - - -


----------



## HDTVFreak07

kenn157 said:


> 0-0-89-82-90-86-85-86
> 91-86-87-88-93-92- -
> 0- - - - 97- -
> - - - - - - - -


The Patriots should forfeit ALL of their games for cheating! Even return the SuperBowl trophies.


----------



## FHSPSU67

1-2 =0
All others 95-100


----------



## puffnstuff

WOW everything in the 90's except 17 is 49 .


----------



## arxaw




----------



## FloorHead

Chicago here
1/2-0 
Everything Else 91-95


----------



## jimmyv2000

i wonder if TP #1 is a Spot?


----------



## compnurd

TP1 was lit for everyone last night. Appears to be off now


----------



## TimGoodwin

1-2 nothing, 17 is only 10, and everything else is in the 90's. 

Maryland


----------



## jimmyv2000

compnurd said:


> TP1 was lit for everyone last night. Appears to be off now


i didnt check last night after 9 pm


----------



## tonymus

Just north of Hartford CT - no signals on 1, 2 & 17, 88-89 on 7, all other signals in the 90s...


----------



## flexoffset

Nothing on 1 and 2
The others are 87 - 96

Northwest Alabama


----------



## Egz

TriggerDeems said:


> A meter can certainly make it easier. I've tweaked it both with a meter and using the recievers meter before I bought my Acutrac III, and the meter is easier as you are getting real time feedback. Since the dish just needs tweaking, and not installed, and now that the Ka low signals are up, you can do it without a meter, but you'll need a patient wife/friend monitoring the signal meter on the reciever and cell phones or walkie talkies.


Well, I did the friend technique, and got my 103 signals up from 50-60s to 70-80s, without impacting the other sats. The bolts on the bottom that lock the dish down for horizontal rotation were even loose!


----------



## jimmyv2000

tonymus said:


> Just north of Hartford CT - no signals on 1, 2 & 17, 88-89 on 7, all other signals in the 90s...


Very similar readings as you #7 is the lowest at 88
 
I want my HD NOW!!!!


----------



## GatorPhan

Central Florida - 0's on 1 & 2. Everything else not N/A is 94-98. We're getting warmer...


----------



## coota

South Central PA, 0 on 1 and 2, 66 on 17, everything else in the high 90's.


----------



## gopherhockey

Minneapolis / St. Paul area reporting nothing below 91. (except 1 & 2 which are 0s)


----------



## mdernst

Signal Strengths as of 8:40 CDT in New Orleans here:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=1119184#post1119184


----------



## SParker

Everything in the 80's and 90's no 70's.


----------



## ShiningBengal

gopherhockey said:


> Minneapolis / St. Paul area reporting nothing below 91. (except 1 & 2 which are 0s)


Minneapolis: TP 1 & 2, zero. All the rest at 95-100.


----------



## jimbo713

In San Antonio, does this indicate a realignment is necessary?

1 - 8 0 0 60 72 62 70 66 70

9 - 16 73 79 73 76 69 76 - -

17 - 24 77


----------



## SParker

jimbo713 said:


> In San Antonio, does this indicate a realignment is necessary?
> 
> 1 - 8 0 0 60 72 62 70 66 70
> 
> 9 - 16 73 79 73 76 69 76 - -
> 
> 17 - 24 77


I wouldn't do any realigning until the D* techs are done tweaking the satellite.


----------



## FeelForce1

jimbo713 said:


> In San Antonio, does this indicate a realignment is necessary?
> 
> 1 - 8 0 0 60 72 62 70 66 70
> 
> 9 - 16 73 79 73 76 69 76 - -
> 
> 17 - 24 77


It's possible you will need tweaking but I would wait until the channels go active.


----------



## satex

jimbo713 said:


> In San Antonio, does this indicate a realignment is necessary?
> 
> 1 - 8 0 0 60 72 62 70 66 70
> 
> 9 - 16 73 79 73 76 69 76 - -
> 
> 17 - 24 77


im in San Antonio and i have over 90 on all but the first 2


----------



## ansky

jimbo713 said:


> In San Antonio, does this indicate a realignment is necessary?
> 
> 1 - 8 0 0 60 72 62 70 66 70
> 
> 9 - 16 73 79 73 76 69 76 - -
> 
> 17 - 24 77


I'm in the same boat. My highest signals on 103b are in the low 70's. All my other sats are in the 90s so I don't see how realigning is going to help without disrupting the other sats. Even on 103a I have at least 1 signal in the 90s. Where is 103b in relation to the other sats, higher or lower?


----------



## saryon

The alignment peak for the new sats is in a much smaller arc than the old sats. A 1 or 2 point peak signal number difference on the older Ku could mean huge differences on the new Ka sat.


----------



## Marvin

I have 0's on 1-3, 90's on all the others except 17 which I have a 72

Maryland's Eastern Shore


----------



## jeffwltrs

I have seen 95 or better on all TP's, except TP17 low 70's. Right now 0 on 1 & 2!


----------



## DonCorleone

I have a couple of high 70-s and the rest mid-80's here in the Granite State. I'm not going to freak YET since they're still tweaking this thing.

Of course, this whole thing could end up making them a fortune in re-alignment calls.


----------



## 506PIR

Just got home
Read this thread
Finished the test 
1 & 2 are zero
Everything else has a pretty strong signal
between 83 & 92


----------



## 408SJC

506PIR said:


> Just got home
> Read this thread
> Finished the test
> 1 & 2 are zero
> Everything else has a pretty strong signal
> between 83 & 92


same here


----------



## MoInSTL

St. Louis checking in.

TP 1 & 2 zero. The rest are 90's. Four are 91. Three are 96 and one is 97. 

Highest: 96
Lowest: 91


----------



## HD-DVR Fan

90-97 on all TPs except 1 and 2 which are zeroes.


----------



## dtvrillo

upper 90's on all but 1 and 2 here is charleston sc


----------



## Cobra

in east central wisconsin, transponders 1 and 2 are 0, the rest are 91-95


----------



## CCDMan

Same here in Central Oregon. 1 & 2 zero but everything else between 86 and 95!


----------



## tpayne105

so why are TP 1 and 2 at zero?


----------



## Doug Brott

I'm sure the DIRECTV is still in test mode so not everything is finalized yet.


----------



## ShiningBengal

tpayne105 said:


> so why are TP 1 and 2 at zero?


Probably because they are not broadcasting a test signal on those. TP 1 showed a strong (95) signal for me yesterday. TP 2 has always shown 0.

Maybe TP 2 is broken? No one has seen this one light up at all.


----------



## Ken984

As far as we know there are NO problems with the CONUS part of the sat, there are some problems with the Spotbeam section, nobody knows for sure what that means. The sat is basically parked now so they are probably in fine tuning mode, don't get too worked up over things just yet.


----------



## Steve Robertson

DonCorleone said:


> I have a couple of high 70-s and the rest mid-80's here in the Granite State. I'm not going to freak YET since they're still tweaking this thing.
> 
> Of course, this whole thing could end up making them a fortune in re-alignment calls.


That is pretty much what I am getting I also noticed some 90's as well. I may or may not need an alignment but I have the protection plan so it won't cost me a penny. I am going to wait till everything is up and running before calling D* and go from there.


----------



## jimbo713

I'm wating too - some are in the high 60's - but most are in the mid to high 80's. NO 90's. When HI-DEF is lit, I'll see - - -

No panic!


----------



## Dr_J

Steve Robertson said:


> That is pretty much what I am getting I also noticed some 90's as well. I may or may not need an alignment but I have the protection plan so it won't cost me a penny. I am going to wait till everything is up and running before calling D* and go from there.


I agree that doing anything now is premature. However, I can speak from experience when I say that the Protection Plan People will not authorize a service call (unless you want to pay the $70) unless your signals are under 70 (and maybe even under 60 for HD) in clear weather.


----------



## Steve Robertson

Dr_J said:


> I agree that doing anything now is premature. However, I can speak from experience when I say that the Protection Plan People will not authorize a service call (unless you want to pay the $70) unless your signals are under 70 (and maybe even under 60 for HD) in clear weather.


I hear you on that I will just tell them they are in 50 and 60's if they happen to jump where they are when the guy comes out o'well **** happens


----------



## machavez00

must be close
recent activity
09/16/2007	xxxxxxxxxxxx	HD Access	$-2.66	$0.00
09/16/2007	xxxxxxxxxxxx	HD Access	$2.66	$0.00


----------



## bgilga

I am work now, so I can't tell you what my readings are. All tps except for 1,2, and 17 were working. At 6AM they ranged from 60 - 85, but at 11AM they ranged between 85- 97. I have never had a signal on 1,2, or 17 however.


----------



## N5XZS

Lastest report from Albuquerque, NM!! 

Here's it goes.....

TP 1-8, 0, 0, 81, 83, 80, 83, 78, 80

TP 9-16, 84, 84, 81, 81, 83, 85, N/A, N/A

TP 17-24, 75 and 81

The signal strenth may change over time, and I think at 80 and up is better than avereges signals, Since we don't get rain fades very often here in New Mexico with a KA band on it. 

Can't wait for the HD channel to go live soon!:goodjob: 

9-16-07


----------



## Vinny

1-8 0 0 84 82 86 84 83 83

9-16 89 86 86 86 94 91 n/a n/a

17-21 0 n/a n/a n/a n/a 95 n/a n/a

29-32 n/a n/a n/a n/a n/a n/a n/a n/a


----------



## kentuck1163

My readings are not so good. Vicksburg, MS (on H20-100):

TP 1-8, 0, 0, 44, 70, 40, 66, 41, 69

TP 9-16, 46, 71, 45, 72, 44, 73, N/A, N/A

TP 17-24, 45 and 75


----------



## money69

Im in Houston, signal on all TP's except 1,2. All the other TP's have readings of 95+


----------



## bigtiii

Bham Al is lit up like a Christmas tree cept for 1,2

strong signals in the high 90s all the way around.


----------



## jpsawyer

Chicago

1-8: 0 0 0 77 88 76 87 77
9-16: 88 79 88 79 87 79 N/A N/A
17-24: 92 & 83


----------



## Janney66

DonCorleone said:


> I have a couple of high 70-s and the rest mid-80's here in the Granite State. I'm not going to freak YET since they're still tweaking this thing.


I'm also in Southern NH and my readings are similar to yours, mostly low 80's to high 70's.


----------



## fredandbetty

103 (b) readings:


1 - 8 0 0 0 95 83 94 87 93

9 -16 86 91 89 93 88 93 0 0

17 -24 92 0 0 0 0 0 0 0

25 - 32 n/a all the way across


----------



## hadji

1-8 0,0,0,82,77,80,86,81
9-16 89,82,88,86,91,87,n/a,n/a
17-24 0,n/a,n/a,n/a,n/a,95,n/a,n/a
25-32 all n/a

I have 4 at zero. What's up? I spent about 30 minutes tweaking and peaked my others up to high 90's plus.


----------



## syphix

2:00 PM today









I lost TP3 since 11 AM, and TP5 is down to 77...it was 92...


----------



## SatNoob

.1-8 .0 0 0 91 92 91 91 86
.9-16 .93 89 92 83 93 86 NA NA
17-24 .89 NA---------------------NA
25-32 .NA-------------------------NA


This is from Mid-Michigan 48877. Transponder 1&3 have come in and out our the last few hours. Also I saw peaks 7-8 higher at 6am, no clouds then and no clouds now.


----------



## jimmyv2000

TP 1-8= 0 0 0 95 83 95 88 93
TP 9-14= 90 93 89 92 91 94 
tp 17 &24=0 95
:new_popco GET Ready its coming Quick!


----------



## HOAGIEHEAD

This is at 2:25......Not too bad if I do say so

TP 1-8 0 0 0 95 95 90 95 94
9-16 94 94 94 94 94 94
17-24 97


----------



## EaglePC

GET Ready its coming Quick
HD I don't think so
there still tweaking away and no FCC report


----------



## Drew2k

I see others have signals on TP3, but I do not. Any idea why? Is it spotbeam outside of my area? (I tested on all of my MPEG4 HD receivers - all have TP3 at 0.)

 00 00 00 91 80 89 89 89 
 92 89 91 88 93 91 na na 
 00 na na na na 95 na na 
na na na na na na na na


----------



## apexmi

Herdfan said:


> To peak the Ka birds you really do need a meter.


Can it be done with the analog meters?


----------



## cforrest

Drew,

I have the same, TP3 is now 0, before it was 95+. D* is still messing around with D10.

00 00 00 97 81 95 93 93
95 95 95 94 95 95 na na 
00 na na na na 99 na na 
na na na na na na na na


----------



## Indiana627

Buffalo, NY as of 5:40PM eastern

0 0 0 96 91 94 92 94
95 92 93 94 95 92 NA NA
79 NA NA NA NA 98 NA NA
NA NA NA NA NA NA NA NA


----------



## Drew2k

cforrest said:


> Drew,
> 
> I have the same, TP3 is now 0, before it was 95+. D* is still messing around with D10.
> 
> 00 00 00 97 81 95 93 93
> 95 95 95 94 95 95 na na
> 00 na na na na 99 na na
> na na na na na na na na


Thanks - I feel better now.


----------



## ncxcstud

00 00 00 97 82 96 96 95
97 95 96 95 97 95 na na
98 na na na na 98 na na 
na na na na na na na na

Lexington, SC


----------



## michaelyork29

I can now *guarantee you* that the new HD channels will come out on Wednesday, September 19th. Please don't ask how I can guarantee you this information, but come Wednesday, you'll see what I mean...


----------



## compnurd

michaelyork29 said:


> I can now *guarantee you* that the new HD channels will come out on Wednesday, September 19th. Please don't ask how I can guarantee you this information, but come Wednesday, you'll see what I mean...


I think you are the 45th person to gurantee a day


----------



## HDTVsportsfan

OK....thanks for the info. If your not right you'll never be able to show your face here again. :lol:


----------



## pattcap

EaglePC said:


> GET Ready its coming Quick
> HD I don't think so
> there still tweaking away and no FCC report


Do they need something from the FCC to light it up for real ?


----------



## JDubbs413

michaelyork29 said:


> I can now *guarantee you* that the new HD channels will come out on Wednesday, September 19th. Please don't ask how I can guarantee you this information, but come Wednesday, you'll see what I mean...


What time? That will separate the men from the boys.


----------



## chuckrollz

JDubbs413 said:


> What time? That will separate the men from the boys.


i agree!


----------



## love that tv

HDTVsportsfan said:


> OK....thanks for the info. If your not right you'll never be able to show your face here again. :lol:


being a cowboys fan, that should already apply to you!:grin:


----------



## Alan Gordon

michaelyork29 said:


> I can now *guarantee you* that the new HD channels will come out on Wednesday, September 19th. Please don't ask how I can guarantee you this information, but come Wednesday, you'll see what I mean...


Let me get this straight...

You can guarantee us that the new HD channels will come out on Wednesday, September 19th.

You will not tell us how you know this other than to say that come Wednesday, we will see what you mean.

If they don't come out on Wednesday, September 19th, will you tell us what you mean?

~Alan


----------



## Sixto

michaelyork29 said:


> I can now *guarantee you* that the new HD channels will come out on Wednesday, September 19th. Please don't ask how I can guarantee you this information, but come Wednesday, you'll see what I mean...


Same information given by every CSR and dealer for the past several days.

Any "new" information to provide?


----------



## Gmaxx

50's to 70's on 103a

70's to low 80's on 103b

I'm about 40 miles north of Boston.

All the other sats are in the mid ninety's, no transponders below 90. Is it possible to have D* come out to peak just the 103 sat if the reception sucks? I already get enough rain fade with my mid 90's channels. I can't imagine how much I'll get with the ones in the 50 to 70 range. I know they are just tweaking the sats so I'm not that worried. I was just wondering if it stays the same when they are done, if they can peak the dish without ruining my other sats that are in the mid 90's. I have the protection plan so it wouldn't cost me anything.


----------



## HDTVsportsfan

love that tv said:


> being a cowboys fan, that should already apply to you!:grin:


Well.....we are 2-0.


----------



## michaelyork29

Just trying to relay the info I got...if you don't "appreciate" it you don't need to comment and say you're wrong. Just leave...


----------



## Gmaxx

michaelyork29 said:


> I can now *guarantee you* that the new HD channels will come out on Wednesday, September 19th. Please don't ask how I can guarantee you this information, but come Wednesday, you'll see what I mean...


I was given the same info by a retention CSR last Thurday. For whatever reason I believed her. I would love some early channel releases, but I think it'll be Wednesday the 19th.


----------



## Alan Gordon

michaelyork29 said:


> Just trying to relay the info I got...if you don't "appreciate" it you don't need to comment and say you're wrong. Just leave...


It was more that we were curious as to how you got your "info".

19th has been the "official" date for about a while now... so it's not really new information. Confirmation, possibly, but without a little more "info," this is just ANOTHER thread announcing the 19th as the "official" date.

I was more interested in your wording... in which you said we would know what you meant Wednesday. Does that mean that if we wake up in the morning on Wednesday and the channels are there, we'll know what you mean? Or does it mean that on Wednesday it will become obvious as to how you now know the 19th is the date?

~Alan


----------



## HDTVsportsfan

I think he meant the channels will be there.


----------



## BudShark

That avatar looks different HDTVsportsfan


----------



## HDTVsportsfan

BudShark said:


> That avatar looks different HDTVsportsfan


So does yours. I think it might be FOOTBALL season.  :grin:


----------



## Doug Brott

Tweak, Tweak, Tweak, Tweak - little sat
how I wonder where your at
sometimes signaling so strong
other times your dark and gone
Tweak, Tweak, tweak, Tweak - little sat
how I wonder where your at


----------



## alaskahill

saryon said:


> The alignment peak for the new sats is in a much smaller arc than the old sats. A 1 or 2 point peak signal number difference on the older Ku could mean huge differences on the new Ka sat.


Thats not true for 103a vs 103b right?


----------



## Sixto

michaelyork29 said:


> Just trying to relay the info I got...if you don't "appreciate" it you don't need to comment and say you're wrong. Just leave...


Michael,

we have this thread with 1000+ posts ...

we have that other thread with 4000+ posts ...

we have 300-400 people sitting in that other thread just waiting for news ...

we have people watching transponder signal screens til 1-2am in the morning ...

and then you start a brand new thread with a "guarantee" that the HD channels will be "live" on the same day that every source in America has been stating for a week.

Hey buddy, we love ya ... but you gotta do better then that ...

P. S. Glad to see that the thread was closed and moved to this one.

Edit: Also, even if Chase Carey whispered 9/19 in someone's ear tonight at the Emmy Party, it's really not new news ...


----------



## Racer88

He's probably seen or knows somebody that's seen the channel 570 DirecTV PTNW channel.


----------



## Racer88

alaskahill said:


> Thats not true for 103a vs 103b right?


Wrong, try again.


----------



## Doug Brott

Sixto said:


> P. S. Glad to see that the thread was closed and moved to this one.


 .. pins and needles .. pins and needles


----------



## JoeNY72

About 70 miles north of NY City here, readings at 8:57pm

1-8: 0 0 0 95 93 93 94 95
9-16: 94 93 95 95 95 95 n/a n/a
17-24: 0 n/a n/a n/a n/a 97 n/a n/a
25-32: n/a n/a n/a n/a n/a n/a n/a n/a


----------



## syphix

8:00 pm CDT, Central Minnesota:









No real change since 8:00 pm yesterday.


----------



## WERA689

I have been checking signals from 103b, just like everyone else:grin: , and I've noticed that on tuner 1 I get signal of:
0 0 0 0 0 0 68 73
0 0 0 0 62 60 n/a n/a
0 na na na na 0 na na

From tuner 2, I get:
0 0 0 96 86 95 92 95
94 95 89 95 92 95 na na
93 na na na na 97 na na

My question: why the difference in the number of txp's received? Why the difference in strengths between the tuners?


----------



## JDubbs413

I've got a bad tuner on my HR20. Sometimes when I am checking sat signals, tuner 1 will randomly go out and I will have to reboot to get it back working again. 

New HR20 coming this week.


----------



## alaskahill

Quote:
Originally Posted by saryon View Post
The alignment peak for the new sats is in a much smaller arc than the old sats. A 1 or 2 point peak signal number difference on the older Ku could mean huge differences on the new Ka sat.

Quote:
Originally Posted by alaskahill View Post
Thats not true for 103a vs 103b right?



Racer88 said:


> Wrong, try again.


Well that wasn't the most polite post I have seen. Could you clarify for me as why I was wrong when I asked that the range of the alignment peak shouldn't be different for 103a vs 103b?


----------



## fredandbetty

Doug Brott said:


> Tweak, Tweak, Tweak, Tweak - little sat
> how I wonder where your at
> sometimes signaling so strong
> other times your dark and gone
> Tweak, Tweak, tweak, Tweak - little sat
> how I wonder where your at


!rolling


----------



## memory

I have all transponders but 3 with signal on mine


----------



## paulman182

WERA689 said:


> I have been checking signals from 103b, just like everyone else:grin: , and I've noticed that on tuner 1 I get signal of:
> 0 0 0 0 0 0 68 73
> 0 0 0 0 62 60 n/a n/a
> 0 na na na na 0 na na
> 
> From tuner 2, I get:
> 0 0 0 96 86 95 92 95
> 94 95 89 95 92 95 na na
> 93 na na na na 97 na na
> 
> My question: why the difference in the number of txp's received? Why the difference in strengths between the tuners?


It looks like you have a bad BBC or cable on Tuner 1, or the tuner itself is defective. Make sure the coax is tight on tuner 1. If the problem continues, swap the cables between tuners and you can tell if the issue is inside the receiver or external.

If it is external, swap BBCs but leave the cables connected to the same inputs--this will enable you to see if a BBC is the problem.


----------



## pouterson

I'm not too sure what this means but I just went into the setup of my HR20-700 to check the 103b transponders and got a message asking me is I wanted to interrupt a scheduled signal test. I know I didn't schedule anything so I'm not too sure what all of this means. Is D* doing the testing?


----------



## ShiningBengal

pouterson said:


> I'm not too sure what this means but I just went into the setup of my HR20-700 to check the 103b transponders and got a message asking me is I wanted to interrupt a scheduled signal test. I know I didn't schedule anything so I'm not too sure what all of this means. Is D* doing the testing?


This has been going on for a few days now. Are you sure it said "scheduled?" Mine didn't--just "signal test."

You can interrupt it, but if you do, you will have to reboot to get live TV back (although recordings are still available). I'm sure DirecTV is doing this, but for what reason, or what data they are collecting, I doubt if anyone outside of DirecTV knows the answer. Obviously, it must have something to do with D 10.


----------



## ShiningBengal

alaskahill said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by saryon View Post
> The alignment peak for the new sats is in a much smaller arc than the old sats. A 1 or 2 point peak signal number difference on the older Ku could mean huge differences on the new Ka sat.
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by alaskahill View Post
> Thats not true for 103a vs 103b right?
> 
> Well that wasn't the most polite post I have seen. Could you clarify for me as why I was wrong when I asked that the range of the alignment peak shouldn't be different for 103a vs 103b?


Sure seems rude to me. Probably a momentary lapse, but in any case, the poster had no interest in providing you with any useful information.


----------



## pouterson

ShiningBengal said:


> This has been going on for a few days now. Are you sure it said "scheduled?" Mine didn't--just "signal test."
> 
> You can interrupt it, but if you do, you will have to reboot to get live TV back (although recordings are still available). I'm sure DirecTV is doing this, but for what reason, or what data they are collecting, I doubt if anyone outside of DirecTV knows the answer. Obviously, it must have something to do with D 10.


I'm sure it said scheduled. It's gone now. Signal on 103 b is

TP 1-3 0 0 0
TP 9-14 85 83 85 80 82 87 84 83 85 87 84 
TP 17 & 22 0 86


----------



## ShiningBengal

pouterson said:


> I'm sure it said scheduled. It's gone now. Signal on 103 b is
> 
> TP 1-3 0 0 0
> TP 9-14 85 83 85 80 82 87 84 83 85 87 84
> TP 17 & 22 0 86


Those are fairly typical values for folks in the northeast. For some reason, TP 17 can't make it much past Buffalo, NY, so zero is what you can expect on this transponder--at least for now--in Massachusetts. The other zero readings on TP 1-3 is what everyone is getting now, although 1 and 3 have had readings in the past.


----------



## houskamp

alaskahill said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by saryon View Post
> The alignment peak for the new sats is in a much smaller arc than the old sats. A 1 or 2 point peak signal number difference on the older Ku could mean huge differences on the new Ka sat.
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by alaskahill View Post
> Thats not true for 103a vs 103b right?
> 
> Well that wasn't the most polite post I have seen. Could you clarify for me as why I was wrong when I asked that the range of the alignment peak shouldn't be different for 103a vs 103b?


Different broadcast band.. has a narrower beam width..


----------



## Steve Robertson

pouterson said:


> I'm sure it said scheduled. It's gone now. Signal on 103 b is
> 
> TP 1-3 0 0 0
> TP 9-14 85 83 85 80 82 87 84 83 85 87 84
> TP 17 & 22 0 86


Those are about what I am getting with a couple of 90's plus


----------



## sdub




----------



## tpm1999

Please repeat and slightly change the heading on the 19th.


----------



## HDTVFreak07

It's only 9/17/2007 at 8:50 am. Why panic? There's no official release, so why panic? As far as many "knows" or "thinks", it won't be until 9/19/2007 at an unknown TIME-FRAME!!!:grin:


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

Actually D* website state by years end and they didnt say what year


----------



## FlyBono24

I'm going to sleep now... hopefully when I wake up there will be a few on.


----------



## swirl_junkie

But their CSR's , ( you know.. the people who are the public liason) have said about twenty different things. And alot of them said today.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Don't panic at all and remember it's still 6:30 in the west, where DIRECTV is.


----------



## F1 Fan

Apparantly OJ is the only person who knows the master code to turn it on. :lol:


----------



## waynebtx

Not the 19th yet


----------



## mxd

!Devil_lol


F1 Fan said:


> Apparantly OJ is the only person who knows the master code to turn it on. :lol:


!Devil_lol


----------



## msmith198025

Its looking more and more like the CSR's(who we all think know nothing) were actually right about the 19th for once.
Maybe we should all start listening to them......nah


----------



## hornetsfan30m

NO new Hd today it willl be the 19TH. some of yall need to get jobs and give DTV a break and act your age and stop calling and bugging the crs's about when it will come the 19th.


----------



## satwood

Hi,

From here in central MA, here are my signal readings on my H20 with 0x2034 firmware:

101
96 95 95 100 93 100 95 98
92 97 93 100 89 100 91 100
89 100 91 100 93 100 95 100
94 98 95 96 95 100 95 100
This is my baseline on 101

Now the new 103b
0 0 0 95 95 95 93 93
95 94 93 95 95 95 n/a n/a
0 n/a n/an/an/a n/an/an/a
n/a n/a n/a n/a n/a n/a n/a n/a


I hope this helps...


----------



## markrubi

Stuart Sweet said:


> Don't panic at all and remember it's still 6:30 in the west, where DIRECTV is.


Hint::Hint???


----------



## RoundRockJohn

I'll wait until the 19th, then I'll panic.


----------



## paulman182

Although I do think it will be the 19th, this would be one of the first questions posted here that the majority of CSRs have been right about in the past year.

There are good reasons for some of us to doubt what they say.


----------



## warchickens

hornetsfan30m said:


> NO new Hd today it willl be the 19TH. some of yall need to get jobs and give DTV a break and act your age and stop calling and bugging the crs's about when it will come the 19th.


I guess your patiently waiting since the NBA season starts in November and than you can watch your pathetic Hornets lose in glorious HD.

Most of us have jobs. That's why we're constantly here checking on the site.


----------



## Mixer

RoundRockJohn said:


> I'll wait until the 19th, then I'll panic.


+:lol:


----------



## pouterson

satwood said:


> Hi,
> 
> From here in central MA, here are my signal readings on my H20 with 0x2034 firmware:
> 
> 101
> 96 95 95 100 93 100 95 98
> 92 97 93 100 89 100 91 100
> 89 100 91 100 93 100 95 100
> 94 98 95 96 95 100 95 100
> This is my baseline on 101
> 
> Now the new 103b
> 0 0 0 95 95 95 93 93
> 95 94 93 95 95 95 n/a n/a
> 0 n/a n/an/an/a n/an/an/a
> n/a n/a n/a n/a n/a n/a n/a n/a
> 
> 
> I hope this helps...


I'm in Auburn so maybe it's firmware. I'll have to try to get the latest CE on Friday. I'm running 18a right now. The signal should be ok for HD, though. Thanks.


----------



## txtommy

RoundRockJohn said:


> I'll wait until the 19th, then I'll panic.


Get a life people. I'll wait until the 19th and if it isn't on I'll go mow the lawn. This will not be the end of the world. It will be on eventually. Meanwhile I'll just watch those HD channels that are on and all the SD channels which really aren't all that bad. We have been satisfied with them for many years until now.


----------



## SteveHas

WOO HOO!
I'm panicing!, 
panic party!

I'm sure its the 19th, or not
they go on when they are ready


----------



## perilous

txtommy said:


> Get a life people. I'll wait until the 19th and if it isn't on I'll go mow the lawn. This will not be the end of the world. It will be on eventually. Meanwhile I'll just watch those HD channels that are on and all the SD channels which really aren't all that bad. We have been satisfied with them for many years until now.


Earth to Txtommy...HD-Lite is for real!!!! :nono:


----------



## tms

Are we there yet?
Are we there yet?
How much longer?
I've got to go to the bathroom.
Are we there yet?
How much longer?


----------



## MikeR

tms said:


> Are we there yet?
> Are we there yet?
> How much longer?
> I've got to go to work.
> I'm running out of vacation days.
> Are we there yet?
> How much longer?


Fixed your post.


----------



## Howie

txtommy said:


> Get a life people. I'll wait until the 19th and if it isn't on I'll go mow the lawn. This will not be the end of the world. It will be on eventually. Meanwhile I'll just watch those HD channels that are on and all the SD channels which really aren't all that bad. We have been satisfied with them for many years until now.


Wow, if only my life could match the quality of yours. One can only dream.


----------



## Ken S

Don't worry everyone else got it...we'll share it with you later.

It's HD of the same bad programming. I wish HD also came with BWA (Better Writing & Acting).


----------



## man_rob

There's no reason to become alarmed, and we hope you'll enjoy the rest of your flight. By the way, is there anyone on board who knows how to fly a plane? ...


----------



## HDTVFreak07

Don't any of you have a job? Quit worrying about when Directv will turn on their HD channels. They'll get here when they get here. A watch pot will not boil! The more you forget about it, the sooner they'll be turned on!


----------



## techrep

I am patiently waiting for the new HD channels. Got to go now and check transponders and then go out and tweak the dish and then check transponders and then.........


----------



## morphy

Ahhhhhhhhhhhh Oh My God My Hair Is On Fire!!!!!!! Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tom Robertson

Rather than panicking, your calm, cool, collected friendly neighborhood moderator put the implied smilie on the thread title. Have fun everyone, HD will be here soon....

Cheers,
Tom

Edit: and the thread has been merged by another friendly neighborhood moderator, so my post is totally confusing.


----------



## swirl_junkie

Will we be getting any info from the Merril Lynch Event today? Maybe they will have more information about something?


----------



## Jazzmo

HDTVFreak07 said:


> Don't any of you have a job? Quit worrying about when Directv will turn on their HD channels. They'll get here when they get here. A watch pot will not boil! The more you forget about it, the sooner they'll be turned on!


People are just having fun.

But why are you here reading these threads, don't you have a job? :grin:


----------



## generalpatton78

Did Earl or Tom see Annie sing yesterday during the bears or packers game???? 

I though I saw here but maybe that was this morning (the 17th) on SportsCenter.
Maybe we need to so a search for "Annie" to unlock the HD.:lol:


----------



## syphix

Hmmm...TP 5 & TP 11 have dropped a bit in Central Minnesota:
(sorry for the crappy image quality...taken via Slingbox)









TP 5 was previously at 78...TP 11 was (at its highest it was 97)...


----------



## turbovr6

someone kidnapped Annie!


----------



## Steve Robertson

Tom Robertson said:


> Rather than panicking, your calm, cool, collected friendly neighborhood moderator put the implied smilie on the thread title. Have fun everyone, HD will be here soon....
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


I love the word soon


----------



## Spike

Steve Robertson said:


> I love the word soon


Me too. It sounds so soonish!


----------



## sb40

If the D10 has to move 3 days ( thats what i read )and It's not moving as of monday the 17th. Well I'm thinking It will not be the 19th:whatdidid


----------



## purtman

generalpatton78 said:


> Did Earl or Tom see Annie sing yesterday during the bears or packers game????
> 
> I though I saw here but maybe that was this morning (the 17th) on SportsCenter.
> Maybe we need to so a search for "Annie" to unlock the HD.:lol:


Annie was at the Packers' game. I think she was playing DB for the Giants. If the Yankees didn't beat the Sox again, I'd really be miserable.


----------



## dogs31

sb40 said:


> If the D10 has to move 3 days ( thats what i read )and It's not moving as of monday the 17th. Well I'm thinking It will not be the 19th:whatdidid


It's already moved and parked. http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=98562


----------



## wavemaster

Jazzmo said:


> People are just having fun.
> 
> But why are you here reading these threads, don't you have a job? :grin:


Or like myself you are fortunate enough to have a job that allows you to do what you want online - <grin>


----------



## syphix

sb40 said:


> If the D10 has to move 3 days ( thats what i read )and It's not moving as of monday the 17th. Well I'm thinking It will not be the 19th:whatdidid


It doesn't need to move any more. It's parked in the right spot.


----------



## Tom B

Hmm...I just redid my alignment. I did find that it seemed to be off slightly. Everything else got a little better, especially 99(b) and 103(a). The numbers on103(b) seemed to go down a couple of points. Since there is no way of knowing what they are doing, I'm not gonna fool with it again till they actually turn the thing on...


----------



## gopokes

That is probably a wise thing!



Tom B said:


> Hmm...I just redid my alignment. I did find that it seemed to be off slightly. Everything else got a little better, especially 99(b) and 103(a). The numbers on103(b) seemed to go down a couple of points. Since there is no way of knowing what they are doing, I'm not gonna fool with it again till they actually turn the thing on...


----------



## Tom Robertson

generalpatton78 said:


> Did Earl or Tom see Annie sing yesterday during the bears or packers game????
> 
> I though I saw here but maybe that was this morning (the 17th) on SportsCenter.
> Maybe we need to so a search for "Annie" to unlock the HD.:lol:


The Packers played well, Annie realized she could not compete on NFL Sunday. But she is warming up. The stage is set and dressed. Bet your bottom dollar she will be singing very soon.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## swirl_junkie

Again with the soon.


----------



## purtman

Tom B said:


> Hmm...I just redid my alignment. I did find that it seemed to be off slightly. Everything else got a little better, especially 99(b) and 103(a). The numbers on103(b) seemed to go down a couple of points. Since there is no way of knowing what they are doing, I'm not gonna fool with it again till they actually turn the thing on...


I'm sure mine needs a re-alignment. That said, I'm holding off until these go live. As I had said in prior posts, my numbers are in the 70s and 80s when they were always in the 80s and mostly 90s before. 103 is producing low 60s, four in the 70s, and some high 50s. I'm going to get killed when it rains.


----------



## Steve Robertson

I like the 2 words "VERY SOON" better than "SOON"


----------



## markman07

HDTVFreak07 said:


> A watch pot will not boil!


DOH! You need to turn on the burner first! No wonder you are having such issues! :hurah: :hurah:


----------



## BobbyK

Spike said:


> Me too. It sounds so soonish!


Now its very soonish.


----------



## tpm1999

BobbyK said:


> Now its very soonish.


I think its more soonishy than soonish.


----------



## Tom Robertson

(whispers) Annie might even be very, very soonishly soon.


----------



## MikeR

Tom Robertson said:


> (whispers) Annie might even be very, very soonishly soon.


"very very soonishly soon"...that _must_ mean within hours...


----------



## syphix

Tom Robertson said:


> (whispers) Annie might even be very, very soonishly soon.


Tom, Tom, Tom...stop with the hints and innuendos...

You have the new channels already, don't you??


----------



## Steve Robertson

Now we get a couple of very's thrown in instead of just one I have always liked 2 very's better than 1. 

I hope Annie does not have a frog in her throat LOL

Good job Tom you are saying alot without saying anything you should be a politician LOl


----------



## Doug Brott

Tom Robertson said:


> (whispers) Annie might even be very, very soonishly soon.


uh-oh .. there's that word again .. I'm gonna start collecting a nickel each time someon uses the word "soon" or a derivative 

 .. I'd probably collect the most money from myself :lol:


----------



## BobbyK

If soon = the19th then very soon = what?


----------



## Steve Robertson

BobbyK said:


> If soon = the19th then very soon = what?


I am guessing the 18th at 11:59 PM


----------



## Hdhead

Tom knows something he can't tell us.


----------



## Steve Robertson

Hdhead said:


> Tom knows something he can't tell us.


You think???


----------



## syphix

Now, if "Annie" is singing SOON...she's still singing the song "Tomorrow" (indicating 24 hours until HD arrives)...right? That's what that meant, right? i.e., she sings today, then HD goes live 9/18...she sings tomorrow, then HD goes live 9/19...

Or is she singing "Easy Street"...or "Maybe"...or "It's a Hard-Knock Life"??


----------



## techrep

Soon would be 11:59 and soonish would be 12:01:lol:


----------



## moonman

techrep said:


> Soon would be 11:59 and soonish would be 12:01:lol:


----
Repeat after me: I owe Doug .10 already  
http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=1122524&postcount=1309


----------



## leww37334

Doug Brott said:


> uh-oh .. there's that word again .. I'm gonna start collecting a nickel each time someon uses the word "soon" or a derivative
> 
> .. I'd probably collect the most money from myself :lol:


you can have soon, I want a tax on the word "patience".


----------



## ShiningBengal

HDTVFreak07 said:


> Don't any of you have a job? Quit worrying about when Directv will turn on their HD channels. They'll get here when they get here. A watch pot will not boil! The more you forget about it, the sooner they'll be turned on!


Actually, a watched pot DOES boil. Doesn't take any longer than if it's not watched, either. Just seems that way.


----------



## Smuuth

Doug Brott said:


> uh-oh .. there's that word again .. I'm gonna start collecting a nickel each time someon uses the word "soon" or a derivative
> 
> .. I'd probably collect the most money from myself :lol:


No doubt you would!!



Doug Brott said:


> I'll let you know .. Soon! :lol:





Doug Brott said:


> Soon, you won't need to make this statement.


----------



## techrep

moonman said:


> ----
> Repeat after me: I owe Doug .10 already
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=1122524&postcount=1309


Do you take PayPal?:lol:


----------



## Tom Robertson

syphix said:


> Tom, Tom, Tom...stop with the hints and innuendos...
> 
> You have the new channels already, don't you??


(and to the other posts)

No, I don't have them yet, darn it! 

I don't really know anything I can't tell. I suspect they have a target and I believe that all the rumors converging on the 19th is a good sing. My sources are all saying the same thing I've said: "soon". (Sorry, Doug.)

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## jaywdetroit

ShiningBengal said:


> Actually, a watched pot DOES boil. Doesn't take any longer than if it's not watched, either. Just seems that way.


Am I the only one who has ever been stubborn enough to sit there and actually watch a pot boil (knowing full well it will regardless) just to prove that stupid adage wrong?


----------



## Radio Enginerd

Tom Robertson said:


> (whispers) Annie might even be very, very soonishly soon.


BRING IT ON!


----------



## MikeR

jaywdetroit said:


> Am I the only one who has ever been stubborn enough to sit there and actually watch a pot boil (knowing full well it will regardless) just to prove that stupid adage wrong?


I've been sitting on my roof, looking up in the sky, waiting for the HD channels to be broadcast.

Nothing yet...but I'll let you know.


----------



## DarkAudit

jaywdetroit said:


> Am I the only one who has ever been stubborn enough to sit there and actually watch a pot boil (knowing full well it will regardless) just to prove that stupid adage wrong?


I remember an old NY Times article that was attempting to test that adage. At the end, the author realized that the temperatures required to make the *pot* boil would have long since vaporized any observers present. :lol:


----------



## afulkerson

jaywdetroit said:


> Am I the only one who has ever been stubborn enough to sit there and actually watch a pot boil (knowing full well it will regardless) just to prove that stupid adage wrong?


I actually used a stop watch and timed it.... :hurah: :hurah: :hurah: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Radio Enginerd

leww37334 said:


> you can have soon, I want a tax on the word "patience".


Yeah, you all need to be patient!

Meanwhile, I've got Mrs. Enginerd helping me at home while I'm at work.


----------



## azarby

Radio Enginerd said:


> Yeah, you all need to be patient!
> 
> Meanwhile, I've got Mrs. Enginerd helping me at home while I'm at work.


In your dreams.
:lol: :lol: :lol:

Bob


----------



## setiamon

I Will Not Be Patient!!!!! *burst A Blood Vessel*


----------



## BudShark

setiamon said:


> I Will Not Be Patient!!!!! *burst A Blood Vessel*


Great - now someone has to call the HAZMAT team to come and clean up this thread... sheesh. I wonder if DirecTV brass knows what they are doing to ya'll!!!


----------



## Radio Enginerd

BudShark said:


> Great - now someone has to call the HAZMAT team to come and clean up this thread... sheesh. I wonder if DirecTV brass knows what they are doing to ya'll!!!


I imagine the quiet few (or many) employees of DirecTV on this board are laughing their arses off!


----------



## Altcool

This one time at DTV camp I pulled out my satellite but only got teased :hurah: :lol:


----------



## mhayes70

Hmmm....We can no longer see who is in each thread. Maybe they are getting ready to roll out the HD? Only hoping


----------



## michaelyork29

Alan Gordon said:


> It was more that we were curious as to how you got your "info".
> 
> 19th has been the "official" date for about a while now... so it's not really new information. Confirmation, possibly, but without a little more "info," this is just ANOTHER thread announcing the 19th as the "official" date.
> 
> I was more interested in your wording... in which you said we would know what you meant Wednesday. Does that mean that if we wake up in the morning on Wednesday and the channels are there, we'll know what you mean? Or does it mean that on Wednesday it will become obvious as to how you now know the 19th is the date?
> 
> ~Alan


Sorry, but I don't actually have a time, but it'll be the 19th. Looks like I'm getting a lot of crap about my source, so I'll just tell you that its from a close friend that works at D*. I really would have told everyone, but he specifically asked me not to...for whatever reason that was. I hope the info helped someone out there...


----------



## JDubbs413

michaelyork29 said:


> Sorry, but I don't actually have a time, but it'll be the 19th. Looks like I'm getting a lot of crap about my source, so I'll just tell you that its from a close friend that works at D*. I really would have told everyone, but he specifically asked me not to...for whatever reason that was. I hope the info helped someone out there...


Lol well many D* employees have said it's the 19th. So it's not really news.


----------



## ShiningBengal

JDubbs413 said:


> Lol well many D* employees have said it's the 19th. So it's not really news.


So, why is it so hard to believe it's true? As soon as I saw the DirecTV Power Point deck that showed the date as the 19th early last week, I thought, "Why is everyone questioning this?"

It sounded perfectly reasonable then, and with the passage of time, seems even more like that's what it will be.


----------



## jimmyv2000

wow i tested my signal now and All transponders are in the 90's
this includes the dead ones from before like 2 and 17
 
REAL SOON I THINK


----------



## P Smith

According latest Directv Entertaiment Expo it will happen in next 30 days. So, soooon.


----------



## gregftlaud

I'm getting readings on all the transponders on 103b now......of course, except for the n/a ones.

greg


----------



## tpm1999

Prepare to fire!


----------



## jimmyv2000

tpm1999 said:


> Prepare to fire!


Fire at will D* My channels


----------



## mhayes70

I am getting the same here. All at 93-95.

Hot Dam we are getting close!! :dance:


----------



## oldschoolecw

they are on and STARZ HD has never looked so good


----------



## mikeny

tpm1999 said:


> Prepare to fire!


Well that's it then..If a guy on the moon says so, then it has to be. You do have the best angle from up there.


----------



## LameLefty

All 16 transponders active here, signals from a single low of 92 (tp 7) to a high of 97 (tp 22), with the rest between 94 and 96. BRING IT!


----------



## SteveHas

oldschoolecw said:


> they are on and STARZ HD has never looked so good


what other channels are on?
I have all 16 lit up, but no new channels yet
I still don't think this will happen until Wednesday


----------



## dshu82

92+ on all in S. FL..... looking good.

Also, it seems as if my 103 (a) has shown improvement in recent days. All signal strengths have gone up since last Friday.


----------



## dshu82

And how appropriate I post under you Steve. Sorry about yesterday.


----------



## oldschoolecw

SteveHas said:


> what other channels are on?
> I have all 16 lit up, but no new channels yet
> I still don't think this will happen until Wednesday


None yet :lol:


----------



## oldschoolecw

dshu82 said:


> And how appropriate I post under you Steve. Sorry about yesterday.


Wait until next week we are still hungry, Go Patriots


----------



## ShiningBengal

All available transponders on 103b are lit, low of 92 to high of 99. Checked all other sats at the same time, and the majority of the transponders with signal are in the high 90's. I must live right!


----------



## ShiningBengal

Ken S said:


> Don't worry everyone else got it...we'll share it with you later.
> 
> It's HD of the same bad programming. I wish HD also came with BWA (Better Writing & Acting).


Well, the way I look at it, 90% of the programming on TV is crap. But 10% of a higher number of channels nonetheless means more of the good stuff. Looking forward to the History Channel, National Geographic and all the Discovery channels in HD.


----------



## kenn157

oldschoolecw said:


> Wait until next week we are still hungry, Go Patriots


Yeah man!, GO PATS! 

No mo ze-ro's


----------



## ddpoohndave

103b for me 
75 58 71 56 75 58 69 57
73 59 71 61 73 60
71 65


----------



## FlyBono24

ShiningBengal said:


> Well, the way I look at it, 90% of the programming on TV is crap. But 10% of a higher number of channels nonetheless means more of the good stuff. Looking forward to the History Channel, National Geographic and all the Discovery channels in HD.


Hell yes!!

Those 3 channels contain the majority of shows I watch on TV anymore.


----------



## GC71388

Yay, not much longer for the new HD channels.


----------



## ChicagoTC

I have 2 new HD boxes, an H20 and an HR20. I had my 5LNB installed today and put the BBC converters inline. 

On the HR20 I'm seeing good numbers on 103(a) but all zeros on 103(b)
On the H20 I'm seeing all zeros on both 103(a) and 103(b)

Any ideas what the issue might be?


----------



## LameLefty

ChicagoTC said:


> I have 2 new HD boxes, an H20 and an HR20. I had my 5LNB installed today and put the BBC converters inline.
> 
> On the HR20 I'm seeing good numbers on 103(a) but all zeros on 103(b)
> On the H20 I'm seeing all zeros on both 103(a) and 103(b)
> 
> Any ideas what the issue might be?


Bad BBCs would be my first guess.


----------



## ChicagoTC

I would like to hope it's that simple but do you think it's possible to have 3 bad BBCs?


----------



## Azdeadwood

ChicagoTC said:


> I would like to hope it's that simple but do you think it's possible to have 3 bad BBCs?


Of the original 6 I got, 2 were bad. (33%) so it is possible, unlikely but possible.


----------



## P Smith

Got signal on all 16 tpn 103W(b).


----------



## ChicagoTC

So as long as BBCs are connected I'd get the "Searching for signal on Satellite In" message but still no signal on 103(b) on the HR20 and both 103s on the H20?

I failed to mention it, but I do get "Searching for signal on Satellite In" on both boxes.


----------



## Chris Blount

Make sure your seat back and tray table are at the full and upright position. Prepare for takeoff.


----------



## RoundRockJohn

Chris Blount said:


> Make sure your seat back and tray table are at the full and upright position. Prepare for takeoff.


Don't tease me!


----------



## donyoop

Re-aligned my slimline again this evening and here is what I have...

101

96 95 95 97 95 99 94 99
96 95 96 100 97 100 96 100
96 0 96 0 96 100 96 100
95 84 96 0 95 99 94 100

110
95 87 95

119
96 0 94
0 97 96 96 0 96 100 97

99(a)
0 0 0 0 0 0

103(a)
0 0 88 0 0 0

103(b)
72 77 74 79 73 79 77 80
77 81 77 79 77 82 NA NA
87 NA NA NA NA 86 NA NA


I am zoomed in on 101. I played around with both elevation & azimuth to try to peak 103 a/b, but it seems like I'm at peak for this setup. Could be the dish and/or my 80 foot cable run with distribution box in the middle which is depressing the Ka readings a bit. I'm anxious to see what single wire multiswitch at the dish will do to these readings (next month D*?).


Don


----------



## area

donyoop said:


> Re-aligned my slimline again this evening and here is what I have...
> 
> 101
> 
> 96 95 95 97 95 99 94 99
> 96 95 96 100 97 100 96 100
> 96 0 96 0 96 100 96 100
> 95 84 96 0 95 99 94 100
> 
> 110
> 95 87 95
> 
> 119
> 96 0 94
> 0 97 96 96 0 96 100 97
> 
> 99(a)
> 0 0 0 0 0 0
> 
> 103(a)
> 0 0 88 0 0 0
> 
> 103(b)
> 72 77 74 79 73 79 77 80
> 77 81 77 79 77 82 NA NA
> 87 NA NA NA NA 86 NA NA
> 
> I am zoomed in on 101. I played around with both elevation & azimuth to try to peak 103 a/b, but it seems like I'm at peak for this setup. Could be the dish and/or my 80 foot cable run with distribution box in the middle which is depressing the Ka readings a bit. I'm anxious to see what single wire multiswitch at the dish will do to these readings (next month D*?).
> 
> Don


If it were insertion loss from cabling elements, it would be edvident across all numbers IMO.


----------



## ShiningBengal

donyoop said:


> Re-aligned my slimline again this evening and here is what I have...
> 
> 101
> 
> 96 95 95 97 95 99 94 99
> 96 95 96 100 97 100 96 100
> 96 0 96 0 96 100 96 100
> 95 84 96 0 95 99 94 100
> 
> 110
> 95 87 95
> 
> 119
> 96 0 94
> 0 97 96 96 0 96 100 97
> 
> 99(a)
> 0 0 0 0 0 0
> 
> 103(a)
> 0 0 88 0 0 0
> 
> 103(b)
> 72 77 74 79 73 79 77 80
> 77 81 77 79 77 82 NA NA
> 87 NA NA NA NA 86 NA NA
> 
> I am zoomed in on 101. I played around with both elevation & azimuth to try to peak 103 a/b, but it seems like I'm at peak for this setup. Could be the dish and/or my 80 foot cable run with distribution box in the middle which is depressing the Ka readings a bit. I'm anxious to see what single wire multiswitch at the dish will do to these readings (next month D*?).
> 
> Don


I have runs from 50 feet to 120 feet, with my two HR20's at 80 feet & 120 feet. I am getting middle to high 90's on virtually all transponders on all satellites, with high number of 100's. All the transponders on 103b are between 92 and 99. I don't see any significant difference between my two HR20's despite the fact that one of them is 40 feet further from the dish than the other.

Why not take the distribution box out of the mix with 2 barrel couplers on the lines going to your HR20? Essentially take everything but cable out between the internal multiswitch on the dish and the receiver. Then check your signals and compare with what you are now getting. (It would be a good idea to write your transponder readings down on paper.)

If there is no change, then I would suspect you still have some tweaking to do. If there is a significant change, you will know what to look at as the likely culprit.


----------



## donyoop

area said:


> If it were insertion loss from cabling elements, it would be edvident across all numbers IMO.


I know that D* was talking about requiring 2 GHz cable rating and solid copper for the Ka/Ku installations. I'm not sure I have that. Cable reactance (inductance/capacitance) will have a different impedance impact at different frequencies. But, who knows. That's why I'm anxious to try out the SWM.

Don


----------



## 21hawk

Chris Blount said:


> Make sure your seat back and tray table are at the full and upright position. Prepare for takeoff.


Hope we aren't flying out of ORD.


----------



## topcats69

oldschoolecw said:


> they are on and STARZ HD has never looked so good


trun of the the cable box turn on your *d box


----------



## Jon D

Chris Blount said:


> Make sure your seat back and tray table are at the full and upright position. Prepare for takeoff.


I've sat on the runway for quite awhile a few times after hearing that... :lol:


----------



## Pink Fairy

donyoop said:


> I know that D* was talking about requiring 2 GHz cable rating and solid copper for the Ka/Ku installations. I'm not sure I have that. Cable reactance (inductance/capacitance) will have a different impedance impact at different frequencies. But, who knows. That's why I'm anxious to try out the SWM.
> 
> Don


I understood about 1/4 of that 

As long as I get the new channels, I won't complain.


----------



## P Smith

There are spectrums of 103b ( that high freq loss came from cheap decoupler; I need to find other way to run 2 devices - H20 and BLSA - on one coax ).
Plus spectrums from 103a (Pacific Coast).


----------



## Crypter

ok on 103(b) I got all TP at between 88 and 94 but 103(a) I am getting :

0 10 0 22 0 7 N/A N/A
...
0 N/A ... 

Should I be worried?? What is 103(a) used for?


----------



## emrmc

all lit up ST 1-14 between 85-95, 17: 95 22: 95

sure seems like something is close....

I'm in NE PA


----------



## Tom Robertson

Crypter said:


> ok on 103(b) I got all TP at between 88 and 94 but 103(a) I am getting :
> 
> 0 10 0 22 0 7 N/A N/A
> ...
> 0 N/A ...
> 
> Should I be worried?? What is 103(a) used for?


103°(a) is all spotbeams. From this I'd say you don't have any pointed your way. No worries at all.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## DCSholtis

Still getting lower numbers on 103b from Tuner 2. Strong signals from both tuners on other sats. Still not going to worry about it until they go live then see what I have to do.


----------



## Crypter

Tom Robertson said:


> 103°(a) is all spotbeams. From this I'd say you don't have any pointed your way. No worries at all.
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


thanks. Had me worried for a minute there...


----------



## crendall

On my HR20 and H20 I'm currently getting all zeros for signal strength on 103b. Should I be seeing a signal strength greater than zero on all transponders? I replaced all three BBCs with brand new ones from DirecTV a couple weeks ago. The highest signal I've seen is about 30.


----------



## fade2black

Installed my Slimline dish this afternoon. Having the fine adjustments on the mount was nice, plus I got an Accutrac 22 which made things a lot easier up on the roof. Thought I was having a problem, all zeros on 103b, then I remembered that I forgot the BBC. D'Oh!! Got good levels on everything. Here's a pic from a few minutes ago... South Jersey near Philly.


----------



## P Smith

crendall said:


> On my HR20 and H20 I'm currently getting all zeros for signal strength on 103b. Should I be seeing a signal strength greater than zero on all transponders? I replaced all three BBCs with brand new ones from DirecTV a couple weeks ago. The highest signal I've seen is about 30.


Should we do not post snapshots ? Look above - many of them, select that one what is closest to you and decide by yourself.


----------



## JDB30

Ranges between 82 on transponder 4 to 95 on transponders 14 & 17. I have several that say "N/A." Assume that is normal?


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

JDB30 said:


> Ranges between 82 on transponder 4 to 95 on transponders 14 & 17. I have several that say "N/A." Assume that is normal?


yes


----------



## ChicagoTC

Ok I unplugged the wire nest behind my big display. I had all my previous wires running into a power conditioning/surge. I also had the BBC near the multiswitch and was diplexing the OTA per another thread here.

Now I have direct runs from the multiswitch to BBC to HR20 and getting 95+ across 103(b) 

I'm not sure what if it was the OTA technique or the power conditioner but tomorrow I'll test with each one and see if I can duplicate the 0s on 103(b).

Based upon success here with the OTA technique I'd imagine it was the surge protector somehow


----------



## hadji

Seems like the Northeast is averaging about 10-20 points lower across the board on 103b. Anyone else seeing this trend? I have no zeros at least but 1 and 2 are only at 35 and 52. The rest are between 72 and 95. My 101 are 96-100 and 119 is the same.


----------



## cygnusloop

donyoop said:


> Re-aligned my slimline again this evening and here is what I have...
> 
> 101
> 
> 96 95 95 97 95 99 94 99
> 96 95 96 100 97 100 96 100
> 96 0 96 0 96 100 96 100
> 95 84 96 0 95 99 94 100
> .....
> 
> 103(b)
> 72 77 74 79 73 79 77 80
> 77 81 77 79 77 82 NA NA
> 87 NA NA NA NA 86 NA NA
> 
> I am zoomed in on 101. I played around with both elevation & azimuth to try to peak 103 a/b, but it seems like I'm at peak for this setup. Could be the dish and/or my 80 foot cable run with distribution box in the middle which is depressing the Ka readings a bit. I'm anxious to see what single wire multiswitch at the dish will do to these readings (next month D*?).
> 
> Don


Don,

I am about 10 miles north of you, and I am _supremely _confident that my dish is _very well_ aligned. Virtually all my signals are in the mid to high 90's, except for 103b. My signals there are virtually identical to yours. I am of the opinion that they are still playing with the footprint, and the numbers we are seeing are peaked for the situation as it is right now.

Don't sweat your numbers. Everything is fine. You don't need to do any realignment.


----------



## da_nc

Numbers looking good on 103b.

I'm near Charlotte, NC.


----------



## RoundRockJohn

ChicagoTC said:


> Ok I unplugged the wire nest behind my big display. I had all my previous wires running into a power conditioning/surge. I also had the BBC near the multiswitch and was diplexing the OTA per another thread here.
> 
> Now I have direct runs from the multiswitch to BBC to HR20 and getting 95+ across 103(b)
> 
> I'm not sure what if it was the OTA technique or the power conditioner but tomorrow I'll test with each one and see if I can duplicate the 0s on 103(b).
> 
> Based upon success here with the OTA technique I'd imagine it was the surge protector somehow


If you were running your SAT lines through a surge suppressor that for sure would be the problem.


----------



## area

donyoop said:


> I know that D* was talking about requiring 2 GHz cable rating and solid copper for the Ka/Ku installations. I'm not sure I have that. Cable reactance (inductance/capacitance) will have a different impedance impact at different frequencies. But, who knows. That's why I'm anxious to try out the SWM.
> 
> Don


If you are using RG6 (and I am willing to bet that you are), you should be fine. These cables are all made roughly similar by spec and are what wires 99.99% of new construction/new installation. RG59 has been depricated by the industry, but it would handle the load on most installations as well with slightly higher insertion loss especially at higher frequencies. Without huge runs of cable, most wire transmissions are fundamentally limited by the efficiency of the first transistor from the source not the cable in the middle.


----------



## setiamon

Hmm mine are all in the 80's on 103b.weird because 101 and such are all mid/high 90's.

It might be because i downloaded the latest CE firmware 0x2036 I noticed it lowered the scores generally and it says it had a 'fix' for signal bug,maybe older firmware reported bad ranges?


----------



## FlyBono24

setiamon said:


> Hmm mine are all in the 80's on 103b.weird because 101 and such are all mid/high 90's.
> 
> It might be because i downloaded the latest CE firmware 0x2036 I noticed it lowered the scores generally and it says it had a 'fix' for signal bug,maybe older firmware reported bad ranges?


Same here on an HR20...

The rest of my signals are in the 90-100% range.... the 103b signal is in the mid/low 80's.


----------



## msmith198025

ALL transponders are showing signal this morning


----------



## MIMOTech

I am running in the Low to mid 90's on all the active transponders here in the Boston area.


----------



## ddrumman2004

Here in N MS.....I'm running from 87 to 95 on TPs 1-8.
9-16.....88 to 94.
17-24.......94 to 95.


----------



## donshan

setiamon said:


> Hmm mine are all in the 80's on 103b.weird because 101 and such are all mid/high 90's.
> 
> It might be because i downloaded the latest CE firmware 0x2036 I noticed it lowered the scores generally and it says it had a 'fix' for signal bug,maybe older firmware reported bad ranges?


I have the same situation with good 101 readings but 103(b) readings in the 80s.

My 101 readings are all in the 90s with two at 100. However my 103(b) readings are mostly 80 to 85 with one 88 with one occasionally dipping to 79.

I noted the suggestion about the surge suppressor and since I had the two sat cables going though a high quality power distribution center with sat surge suppressors in my rack since 2000, *I took the sat lines off and bypassed the surge suppressor- it made no difference and I got the exact same readings on 103(b)
*
I have not downloaded any CE software and still have 0x-18a.

Once I saw them adjusting 103(b) and several of my readings came up into the low 90s, but then went back to the 80s.

At this point I am taking Tom's advice and won't worry about it as I don't see anything wrong and expect readings of 80 and up will work OK.

Unless I am missing something?


----------



## Falk25

I'm relieved I have a DirecTV tech coming over a week from Wednesday to realign my dish. Based on these readings I'm gonna need one hell of a tweaking.


----------



## donshan

Falk25 said:


> I'm relieved I have a DirecTV tech coming over a week from Wednesday to realign my dish. Based on these readings I'm gonna need one hell of a tweaking.
> 
> View attachment 10095


 Welcome. That looks like more than a "tweaking" issue to me. Since this is your first post it would help for you to identify your receiver model, if you have the b band converters installed and if you get the searching for satellite message on channel 499 and what readings do you get for sat 101?.


----------



## Janney66

Maybe someone can help me out here. My readings on 101, 110, and 119 are excellent (mostly 95+), but on 103b something strange seems to be going on. My even transponders lower than my odds. I switched some cables around on the multiswitch, but that didn't make a difference. I changed the azimuth slightly by using the fine adjustment knob, and while I was able to get better strength on my even transponders by a few percentage points, my odd transponders became worse. 

So it seems like I can either get better signals on even transponders while sacrificing my already good odd transponders on 103b. Any advice? Is this just an alignment problem? This doesn't seem to match any problems that others are having. Thanks!

1 - 8 93 76 88 74 89 75 85 78
9-16 90 80 86 82 91 86 -- --
17-25 95 -- -- -- -- 95 -- --


----------



## jlancaster

Janney66 said:


> Maybe someone can help me out here. My readings on 101, 110, and 119 are excellent (mostly 95+), but on 103b something strange seems to be going on. My even transponders lower than my odds. I switched some cables around on the multiswitch, but that didn't make a difference. I changed the azimuth slightly by using the fine adjustment knob, and while I was able to get better strength on my even transponders by a few percentage points, my odd transponders became worse.
> 
> So it seems like I can either get better signals on even transponders while sacrificing my already good odd transponders on 103b. Any advice? Is this just an alignment problem? This doesn't seem to match any problems that others are having. Thanks!
> 
> 1 - 8 93 76 88 74 89 75 85 78
> 9-16 90 80 86 82 91 86 -- --
> 17-25 95 -- -- -- -- 95 -- --


I have that exact same problem...but those numbers have changed so much while in testing...I am going to wait until it is turned "on"


----------



## ChicagoTC

RoundRockJohn said:


> If you were running your SAT lines through a surge suppressor that for sure would be the problem.


Any idea why this would be a problem for 103(b) only? I've had this setup for 4yrs and never had any problems.


----------



## Reggie3

ChicagoTC said:


> Any idea why this would be a problem for 103(b) only? I've had this setup for 4yrs and never had any problems.


I think surge suppressors use a combination of capacitors and inductors - and hence will be susceptible to frequency that is trying to be sent through.


----------



## cforrest

hadji said:


> Seems like the Northeast is averaging about 10-20 points lower across the board on 103b. Anyone else seeing this trend? I have no zeros at least but 1 and 2 are only at 35 and 52. The rest are between 72 and 95. My 101 are 96-100 and 119 is the same.


All is well here in the NE (Long Island) on 103b. I have 95+ across the board on all TPs. Those with lower signal levels need their dishes peaked most likely.


----------



## Sirshagg

elvisotisc said:


> 96 SS on 103b transponder 11 No new HD channels yet!


:welcome_s


----------



## Trak101

FWIW, Northern NJ here... all 91 or better on 103b.


----------



## cobra2497

so has directv made a official statement yet saying if all the HD channels will be online by the 19?


----------



## geoallen

My receiver is the H20. readings on the 101...95 95 96 0 95 100 96 98
95 95 96 35 95 100 96 100
95 95 96 0 95 97 96 96
95 61 95 87 95 98 95 98
All zeros on the 103b This is a 12:20 PM, Portsmouth, 
Va


----------



## VeniceDre

geoallen said:


> My receiver is the H20. readings on the 101...95 95 96 0 95 100 96 98
> 95 95 96 35 95 100 96 100
> 95 95 96 0 95 97 96 96
> 95 61 95 87 95 98 95 98
> 
> All zeros on the 103b This is a 12:20 PM, Portsmouth, Va


Do you have your BBC connected at the back of your H20?

If Yes, are you using any diplexers?


----------



## Sirshagg

Ashland1381 said:


> Ashland Ma (25M west of Boston), 87 on TP11 with clearing sky.
> 103A is 76,40,0.46,75,40,24 & 0. The lower numbers having increased while monitoring.


:welcome_s


----------



## Hansen

For those in the Dallas/Fort Worth area, what are you getting on 103(b)?


Thanks!!!


----------



## donshan

Reggie3 said:


> I think surge suppressors use a combination of capacitors and inductors - and hence will be susceptible to frequency that is trying to be sent through.


It depends on the design. Modern high quality suppressors use varistors which do nothing until a voltage spike above the "clamping voltage" triggers them.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Varistor



> A varistor remains non-conductive as a shunt mode device during normal operation when voltage remains well below its "clamping voltage". If a transient pulse (often measured in joules) is too high, the device may melt, burn, vaporize, or otherwise be damaged or destroyed. This unacceptable (catastrophic) failure occurs when "Absolute Maximum Ratings" in manufacturer's datasheet are significantly exceeded


As I posted above I removed my two sat cables from my suppressor just to check and found that the suppressor had no effect on the 103(b) readings.


----------



## ccr1958

Hansen said:


> For those in the Dallas/Fort Worth area, what are you getting on 103(b)?
> 
> Thanks!!!


a little nw of ft worth...

1-8: 88-93
9-16: 87-91
17: 96 
22: 96


----------



## rahchgo

I have signal from 103(b) on Tuner 2, but zeros on Tuner 1. One of the two leads has a diplexer with my OTA roof antenna. I haven't looked, but I'd guess tuner 1  

 Can I remove the diplexer on the receiver end only, or do I have to get up on the roof and remove the one up there too. 

If I have to go on the roof, do I have to remove the diplexer, or just disconnect the antenna? If I have to remove it, what kind of connector should I replace it with? I have no switch. The lead from the dish goes directly into the diplexer. 

Thanks,


----------



## Falk25

donshan said:


> Welcome. That looks like more than a "tweaking" issue to me. Since this is your first post it would help for you to identify your receiver model, if you have the b band converters installed and if you get the searching for satellite message on channel 499 and what readings do you get for sat 101?.


Long time lurker....now second time poster :lol:

I had the HR20-100S receiver installed back on June 20 with the 5 LNB satellite dish. 
I did have the b band converters installed when I had the installation take place. The converters were Rev. 2 and ordered up another set that arrived last week and were Rev. 3 so I switched them off and still had the same problem.
I do indeed get the "Searching for signal on Satellite In 1...(771)" message on channel 499.

Here are my readings for the 101 satellite:

1-8 80 79 74 95 69 95 74 95
9-16 72 79 70 96 65 96 70 96
17-24 62 100 60 92 60 96 69 95
25-32 68 92 76 0 74 96 65 97


----------



## Sirshagg

Chris Blount said:


> Make sure your seat back and tray table are at the full and upright position. Prepare for takeoff.


are we there yet?


----------



## Doug Brott

Sirshagg said:


> are we there yet?


Last I checked .. No!


----------



## Sirshagg

Falk25 said:


> I'm relieved I have a DirecTV tech coming over a week from Wednesday to realign my dish. Based on these readings I'm gonna need one hell of a tweaking.
> 
> View attachment 10095


:welcome_s


----------



## Sirshagg

:icon_cry: :icon_cry: :icon_cry:


Doug Brott said:


> Last I checked .. No!


----------



## jash

i got nothing out here in san francisco


----------



## djzack67

Sirshagg said:


> are we there yet?


Im Ready Im Ready


----------



## dogs31

Falk25 said:


> Long time lurker....now second time poster :lol:
> 
> I had the HR20-100S receiver installed back on June 20 with the 5 LNB satellite dish.
> I did have the b band converters installed when I had the installation take place. The converters were Rev. 2 and ordered up another set that arrived last week and were Rev. 3 so I switched them off and still had the same problem.
> I do indeed get the "Searching for signal on Satellite In 1...(771)" message on channel 499.
> 
> Here are my readings for the 101 satellite:
> 
> 1-8 80 79 74 95 69 95 74 95
> 9-16 72 79 70 96 65 96 70 96
> 17-24 62 100 60 92 60 96 69 95
> 25-32 68 92 76 0 74 96 65 97


Did you reboot?


----------



## ChicagoTC

donshan said:


> It depends on the design. Modern high quality suppressors use varistors which do nothing until a voltage spike above the "clamping voltage" triggers them.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Varistor
> 
> As I posted above I removed my two sat cables from my suppressor just to check and found that the suppressor had no effect on the 103(b) readings.


When I get home tonight I'm going to clean up my cables and try passing through the surge arrestor again. It was late and I was frustrated last night so I didn't troubleshoot properly; I removed everything.

I'm guessing it was a diplexing/splitter mess. With my old HR10-250 I had sat 1 diplexed and the OTA going to 3 different tuners. Somewhere in my haste to get things connected I probably did something wrong.


----------



## geoallen

BBC connected, 499 reads "searching for signal", no diplexers


----------



## TreyS

cobra2497 said:



> so has directv made a official statement yet saying if all the HD channels will be online by the 19?


I called D* a few minutes ago, to send back my H10-250, and the rep casually asked me if I was aware that tomorrow the new HD channels would be turned on and more by the end of the year.

I said I did hear that the 19th was the date people were saying but didn't know for sure.

He said it was and that there was a meeting a few days ago where the reps were told that the 19th was the date.

We'll see.......


----------



## VeniceDre

geoallen said:


> BBC connected, 499 reads "searching for signal", no diplexers


Which receiver do you have and are you sure you have a 5 LNB dish on the roof?


----------



## mikhu

I posted this in another thread last night, but the thread got pushed out due to all the activity here. I ordered new BBC's last night. Does anyone think I should call for an alignment fix as well or should I just wait and see what happens when I install the new BBC's? I imagine technician lead times are rapidly increasing and I don't want to wait longer than I have to, but I don't want to needlessly tie up a tech either.

BTW K4SMX, thanks for your reply.



Mike Huss said:


> So I ran a little test.
> 
> Setup 1:
> 
> 103 (b) Tuner 1
> 
> 91 00 90 00 69 00 70 62
> 00 00 60 54 91 81 NA NA
> 00 NA NA NA NA 00 NA NA
> 
> 103 (b) Tuner 2
> 
> 00 00 00 00 90 00 91 51
> 00 00 77 85 70 82 NA NA
> 83 NA NA NA NA 96 NA NA
> 
> Switch BBC's:
> 
> 103 (b) Tuner 1
> 
> 00 00 00 00 90 00 91 49
> 00 00 77 86 69 82 NA NA
> 82 NA NA NA NA 96 NA NA
> 
> 103 (b) Tuner 2
> 
> 89 00 90 00 67 00 72 65
> 00 00 62 56 91 80 NA NA
> 50 NA NA NA NA 00 NA NA
> 
> Does that look like a BBC issue, or is it an alignment issue, or am I just being a paranoid freak?


----------



## Falk25

dogs31 said:


> Did you reboot?


After I installed the new b band converters a few days ago I did do a reboot with no resulting improvement in any signal strengths on the 103(b) satellite.


----------



## apace

NW Alabama H20
1-8: 95 92 93 90 89 87 89 87
9-16: 90 87 90 88 91 89 n/a n/a
17-24: 95 n/a n/a n/a n/a 95 n/a n/a
25-32 all n/a


----------



## geoallen

I have the H20 receiver and 5LNB on roof. I just called "D", they are sending a technician on Wed 9/19/00, 1-5 PM. to check this out. Thanks for your help


----------



## jaywdetroit

Dear D*,

This is just getting ridiculous. Just turn them on. 

Can't you see that grown men all over the country are popping potassium pills just to keep their tickers going? 

HD anticipation is becoming a health hazzard. Soon, ERs all over the country will be filled with unsatisfied, High Definition craving, lunatics. 

We need relief from this suspense. Light up the bird already!!!!!

(Is anyone starting to worry that once they are actually on, you are going to flip around the channels, notice nothing is on, and turn off the TV?)


----------



## donshan

Falk25 said:


> Long time lurker....now second time poster :lol:
> 
> I had the HR20-100S receiver installed back on June 20 with the 5 LNB satellite dish.
> I did have the b band converters installed when I had the installation take place. The converters were Rev. 2 and ordered up another set that arrived last week and were Rev. 3 so I switched them off and still had the same problem.
> I do indeed get the "Searching for signal on Satellite In 1...(771)" message on channel 499.
> 
> Here are my readings for the 101 satellite:
> 
> 1-8 80 79 74 95 69 95 74 95
> 9-16 72 79 70 96 65 96 70 96
> 17-24 62 100 60 92 60 96 69 95
> 25-32 68 92 76 0 74 96 65 97


I assume you have also tried restarting by using the Menu Setup restart and if that does not work power down, unplug it, put the plug back in and restart from scratch. Sometimes it takes a full reset.

Otherwise it looks like you have done all the obvious fixes you can do right. You should not be getting zeros on 103(b). Others here know more about the new RF frequencies being measured on 103(b) but either you are not getting them or the receiver is not displaying them. I would then suspect you have a problem either with the LNB or receiver and you will probably need that DirecTV guy.

Maybe someone else here has another idea, but stay in touch. I can sympathize with it not working just before the new HD roll out. I hope it might just be a TP display problem and your system is still working. I have had several events where the 103(b) page did not display, but a reset and new startup cured that. Good luck!


----------



## psweig

Azdeadwood said:


> Of the original 6 I got, 2 were bad. (33%) so it is possible, unlikely but possible.


Some of the early BBCs were incorrectly packed (bent) in their shipping boxes. it is certainly possible to have 6 bad or however many were shipped.


----------



## ChicagoTC

psweig said:


> Some of the early BBCs were incorrectly packed (bent) in their shipping boxes. it is certainly possible to have 6 bad or however many were shipped.


The BBC in my H20 came in a box and the lead was bent nearly 90* 
The BBCs in my H20 came in bags with no bending.


----------



## dogs31

ChicagoTC said:


> The BBC in my H20 came in a box and the lead was bent nearly 90*
> The BBCs in my H20 came in bags with no bending.


The BBCs in both my HR20 and H20 came in boxes incorrectly packed. Hopefully, the new ones that I receive will work.


----------



## K4SMX

cygnusloop said:


> Don,
> 
> I am about 10 miles north of you, and I am _supremely _confident that my dish is _very well_ aligned. Virtually all my signals are in the mid to high 90's, except for 103b. My signals there are virtually identical to yours. I am of the opinion that they are still playing with the footprint, and the numbers we are seeing are peaked for the situation as it is right now.
> 
> Don't sweat your numbers. Everything is fine. You don't need to do any realignment.


I'll take your word on that, for sure. Question: Do you have a Calamp on that Slimline? Edit: Same question for donyoop in Colorado.


----------



## kd4ao

Falk25 said:


> I'm relieved I have a DirecTV tech coming over a week from Wednesday to realign my dish. Based on these readings I'm gonna need one hell of a tweaking.
> 
> View attachment 10095


I had the same bunch of zeros until I moved the BBC from the back of the receiver to the dish side of the first diplexer (closest to dish). Now I get all 90's on 103b.


----------



## donshan

kd4ao said:


> I had the same bunch of zeros until I moved the BBC from the back of the receiver to the dish side of the first diplexer (closest to dish). Now I get all 90's on 103b.


Good point. I don't use a diplexer ( I have a third RG6 for OTA) so didn't think of that possibility. Diplexers are not supposed to be used in the line for the new 103(b) signals since the new D* RF frequency is in the same range as the broadcast band and may interfere if both are on the same line, but your workaround has been used . Keep in mind BBCs are not weatherproof.


----------



## Sintori

jaywdetroit said:


> Dear D*,
> 
> This is just getting ridiculous. Just turn them on.
> 
> Can't you see that grown men all over the country are popping potassium pills just to keep their tickers going?


And women.....


----------



## Falk25

donshan said:


> I assume you have also tried restarting by using the Menu Setup restart and if that does not work power down, unplug it, put the plug back in and restart from scratch. Sometimes it takes a full reset.
> 
> Otherwise it looks like you have done all the obvious fixes you can do right. You should not be getting zeros on 103(b). Others here know more about the new RF frequencies being measured on 103(b) but either you are not getting them or the receiver is not displaying them. I would then suspect you have a problem either with the LNB or receiver and you will probably need that DirecTV guy.
> 
> Maybe someone else here has another idea, but stay in touch. I can sympathize with it not working just before the new HD roll out. I hope it might just be a TP display problem and your system is still working. I have had several events where the 103(b) page did not display, but a reset and new startup cured that. Good luck!


I just went through another Menu restart and still zeroes across the board on the 103(b) satellite. All I mentioned to the customer service rep on the phone when I scheduled the 9/26 appointment was that I needed a dish realignment. If it turns out that my LNB or receiver has some problem will most DirecTV techs have spares in the truck or should I call back DirecTV and mention that either or both or those items might be needed to be replaced?

P.S. Every channel I should be receiving up to now I have been receiving with no problems, including my MPEG4 HD locals.


----------



## CCDMan

Interesting.... No problem with any of my 3 BBCs.....


----------



## Falk25

kd4ao said:


> I had the same bunch of zeros until I moved the BBC from the back of the receiver to the dish side of the first diplexer (closest to dish). Now I get all 90's on 103b.


Thanks for your help. I have no diplexer attached to my satellite setup. One dish, one receiver, one TV.


----------



## shendley

I would call DTV back and ask to have them put on the work order that they should carry a spare LNB and receiver just in case they turn out to be the problem. Techs don't always just have this stuff on the truck with them - at least in my experience.



Falk25 said:


> I just went through another Menu restart and still zeroes across the board on the 103(b) satellite. All I mentioned to the customer service rep on the phone when I scheduled the 9/26 appointment was that I needed a dish realignment. If it turns out that my LNB or receiver has some problem will most DirecTV techs have spares in the truck or should I call back DirecTV and mention that either or both or those items might be needed to be replaced?
> 
> P.S. Every channel I should be receiving up to now I have been receiving with no problems, including my MPEG4 HD locals.


----------



## K4SMX

setiamon said:


> Hmm mine are all in the 80's on 103b.weird because 101 and such are all mid/high 90's.
> 
> It might be because i downloaded the latest CE firmware 0x2036 I noticed it lowered the scores generally and it says it had a 'fix' for signal bug,maybe older firmware reported bad ranges?


I think you're right. I notice on the H20-600 that going from CE FW ver 2034 to 2038 dropped my 103(b) readings from the high 90's to the low 90's. Now my readings are higher on the HR20-700 than the H20-600. I'll post our observation in the CE 2038 Issues thread.

People running the FW ver 2024 rolling national release should be seeing the higher numbers. Anyone who might still be running the previous 0f14 FW NR will be seeing _much_ lower numbers on all satellites. I'm not sure you could even see the 103(b) signal levels anyway on that FW version.


----------



## donshan

shendley said:


> I would call DTV back and ask to have them put on the work order that they should carry a spare LNB and receiver just in case they turn out to be the problem. Techs don't always just have this stuff on the truck with them - at least in my experience.


Yes, call them back and with some urgency to move up the appointment date too!


----------



## irie4ja

OH NO, NOT the D-10!!!!!!!


----------



## Falk25

shendley said:


> I would call DTV back and ask to have them put on the work order that they should carry a spare LNB and receiver just in case they turn out to be the problem. Techs don't always just have this stuff on the truck with them - at least in my experience.


Just got off the phone with DTV and they assured me the tech will have and usually do have spare LNBs if needed and in the case that I require a spare receiver, they should have them also. Time will tell I guess


----------



## Falk25

donshan said:


> Yes, call them back and with some urgency to move up the appointment date too!


Believe me if I could get them to come out tomorrow I would! The earliest date they could provide was actually next Monday the 24th but I don't have my next off day from work until the 26th so I chose a morning appointment. Worse case scenario I'm missing the new channels for one week...


----------



## TWJR

In Houston I'm getting this on 103 b:

1-8 76,57,77,56,75,55,73,54
9-16 74,52,75,49,74,50
17-24 79,57

101 is reading low 90s to 100. Any ideas?


----------



## tekie99

well I am in S. FLA, and with my H20 and 2 HR20's.. I get searching for signal on all receivers on Channel 499... but yet all 000000000000 across the board on all 3 receivers when doing a signal test on 103(b)


----------



## jaywdetroit

Sintori said:


> And women.....


I was waiting for that!


----------



## RobertE

Falk25 said:


> Just got off the phone with DTV and they assured me the tech will have and usually do have spare LNBs if needed and in the case that I require a spare receiver, they should have them also. Time will tell I guess


Riiight....

There are times when I can only get just what I need to get through the day due to equipment shortages. Just love it when a CSR makes a promise or guarantee that the tech sometimes can't deliver.


----------



## Raphael754

All signals in the high 90's on 103b Called a csr and she said expect the channels tomorrow in the morning.


----------



## Sirshagg

Raphael754 said:


> All signals in the high 90's on 103b Called a csr and she said expect the channels tomorrow in the morning.


:welcome_s


----------



## Raphael754

Sirshagg said:


> :welcome_s


Meh im not rlly new. I know all about the ce process and such. I just dont usually post. I am also very knowledgeable on directv hardware and troubleshooting.


----------



## cham

yes,
confirmed today that HDs go live with 24 channels tomorrow morning.

enjoy


----------



## Auraxr

> yes,
> confirmed today that HDs go live with 24 channels tomorrow morning.
> 
> enjoy


I hope this is true!


----------



## Raphael754

cham said:


> yes,
> confirmed today that HDs go live with 24 channels tomorrow morning.
> 
> enjoy


what are your sources?


----------



## RNRSC

donshan said:


> I assume you have also tried restarting by using the Menu Setup restart and if that does not work power down, unplug it, put the plug back in and restart from scratch. Sometimes it takes a full reset.
> 
> Otherwise it looks like you have done all the obvious fixes you can do right. You should not be getting zeros on 103(b). Others here know more about the new RF frequencies being measured on 103(b) but either you are not getting them or the receiver is not displaying them. I would then suspect you have a problem either with the LNB or receiver and you will probably need that DirecTV guy.
> 
> Maybe someone else here has another idea, but stay in touch. I can sympathize with it not working just before the new HD roll out. I hope it might just be a TP display problem and your system is still working. I have had several events where the 103(b) page did not display, but a reset and new startup cured that. Good luck!


If you have OTA channels being diplexed, you have to have the BBC before the first diplexer in the line. I had the same problem you did, changed that and pulling in strong.


----------



## FlyBono24

So what are the FIRST channels that will show up?


----------



## hdfan01

FWIW. 103b as follows:
92 95 88 93 89 92 87 92 Sept 18,2007
88 92 87 92 88 94 - -
93 - - - - 95

EDIT Here's Sept 19th readings

95 95 93 95 92 95 92 95
93 94 93 95 92 95 - -
95 - - - -96

Maybe D* is still tweaking.......


----------



## Raphael754

FlyBono24 said:


> So what are the FIRST channels that will show up?


Just wait for tomorrow to find out.


----------



## ddpoohndave

I just got off the phone with retention and the gentlemen I talked to said 1st rollout WILL BE TOMORROW. He even went down the list of channels. Of course my NESN in HD wont be one of them yet.

The list included from what I can remember was NFL Channel, A&E(I think) thats the only 2 off the top of my head I can remember lol


----------



## psweig

hdfan01 said:


> FWIW. 103b as follows:
> 92 95 88 93 89 92 87 92
> 88 92 87 92 88 94 - -
> 93 - - - - 95


Seems to go by area. Illinois and surrounds have similar readings. There are some people in New England reporting problems with low % on odd TPs.


----------



## johnrrigg

Can some one tell me if there is currently a signal on 103b?


----------



## tekie99

Anyone in south florida (miami/ft. lauderdale area) that can confirm signal strength?


----------



## FlyBono24

Signals are still fine in SoCal... did you guys lose them or something?


----------



## moonman

tekie99 said:


> Anyone in south florida (miami/ft. lauderdale area) that can confirm signal strength?


--------------
I'm in Margate....all 16 at 95 or better, all day...no problems.


----------



## jbstix

My neighbor had D* installed today - oddly enough he didn't order any HD dish or boxes(some folks aren't interested in HD, hard to believe, but true  )

Anyway I spoke with the installer for a few minutes, and asked a few questions to see his "knowledge level". 
He didn't know anything about the testing of SWMs and how it should really make their jobs easier...at first he told me I must be talking about Dish Network...I laughed and said no, then explained what an SWM was, and what units were compatible. He was excited to hear about that hardware...

Anyway, I asked him about new HD channels going live tomorrow, and he quickly answered yes - and then said they will activate more channels 1st and middle of each month thru the end of the year - so who knows? But he did seem confident about new HD tomorrow!

Sad that some of the guys that do installs as their job, don't even know about new hardware that will help them tremendously...


----------



## K4SMX

TWJR said:


> In Houston I'm getting this on 103 b:
> 
> 1-8 76,57,77,56,75,55,73,54
> 9-16 74,52,75,49,74,50
> 17-24 79,57
> 
> 101 is reading low 90s to 100. Any ideas?


Would you please also supply your 103(a) and 119 readings, as well as the type of dish that you have, AT9 (Sidecar) or AU9-S (Slimline). If it's a Slimline, please additionally supply the brand of the LNB off the small label directly below the 3 small plastic white covers, if the dish is accessible to you.


----------



## kashmir56

jbstix said:


> Anyway I spoke with the installer for a few minutes, and asked a few questions to see his "knowledge level".
> He didn't know anything about the testing of SWMs and how it should really make their jobs easier...at first he told me I must be talking about Dish Network...I laughed and said no, then explained what an SWM was, and what units were compatible. He was excited to hear about that hardware...


I had an installer out today. He was to move my H20-100 from the den into my bedroom, add a line and install a HR20-700 in it's place. The H20 was to go beside my HR20-100. 
He said "that's 2 runs and a multiswitch, I don't have time for all of that". The paperwork plainly show the moves, but didn't detail the scope of work to get it there. He added the multiswitch and gave me the coax to make the run for the 
H20 myself.
I told him about the SWN and he said he'd never heard of it. LAter I showed a picture from the list, he said he'd look at it when his boss to him to learn how to install it.



jbstix said:


> Anyway, I asked him about new HD channels going live tomorrow, and he quickly answered yes - and then said they will activate more channels 1st and middle of each month thru the end of the year - so who knows? But he did seem confident about new HD tomorrow!


I mentioned the new HD's and he said it was his job to get the box putting a signal into the TV, he could care less what came through it.

When Comcast ran the cable for my cable modem last month, all line were put on the wall anchored to the stucco, then drilled though. 
Everything D* has done for me the last 3 years has had them lay coax on the ground next to the house (or run it on the ground under the crawl space), then anchor to the bottom outside wall right before drilling through. If someone mot knowing decided to till my flowerbeds, I would have no D*.
Whn I was in Alabama, they took time to make sure it wouldn't have to be redone. In Florida they want to get in and out as fast as they can, someone other than them will have to fix it!
LJ


----------



## jimmyv2000

No hd yet oh oh
maybe Captain Mignight is jamming D-10 out

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Captain_Midnight_(HBO)


----------



## jimmyv2000

My post at a consumer gripe site.
I am very disappointed today as are other people.

http://www.my3cents.com/showReview.cgi?id=27571

Well i guess its just a waiting game now


----------



## SoCool

kashmir56 said:


> I had an installer out today. He was to move my H20-100 from the den into my bedroom, add a line and install a HR20-700 in it's place. The H20 was to go beside my HR20-100.
> He said "that's 2 runs and a multiswitch, I don't have time for all of that". The paperwork plainly show the moves, but didn't detail the scope of work to get it there. He added the multiswitch and gave me the coax to make the run for the
> H20 myself.
> I told him about the SWN and he said he'd never heard of it. LAter I showed a picture from the list, he said he'd look at it when his boss to him to learn how to install it.
> 
> I mentioned the new HD's and he said it was his job to get the box putting a signal into the TV, he could care less what came through it.
> 
> When Comcast ran the cable for my cable modem last month, all line were put on the wall anchored to the stucco, then drilled though.
> Everything D* has done for me the last 3 years has had them lay coax on the ground next to the house (or run it on the ground under the crawl space), then anchor to the bottom outside wall right before drilling through. If someone mot knowing decided to till my flowerbeds, I would have no D*.
> Whn I was in Alabama, they took time to make sure it wouldn't have to be redone. In Florida they want to get in and out as fast as they can, someone other than them will have to fix it!
> LJ


They are supposed to install everything properly. If you are disatisfied with the install, call D* and ask for the installers phone #. Call and speak to the install supervisor. Tell him you are not pleased with what has been done. They will come back and make it right. If they don't, let D* know about it. You should not have to accept a shoddy install. It is your home and it should be done right.


----------



## alaskahill

jimmyv2000 said:


> My post at a consumer gripe site.
> I am very disappointed today as are other people.
> 
> http://www.my3cents.com/showReview.cgi?id=27571
> 
> Well i guess its just a waiting game now


Juts followed your link... Looks to me like you won't be waiting as you claim to be cancelling your service in that link...

If this issue becomes the criteria for keeping or leaving a company good luck sticking with anything


----------



## mrrydogg

jimmyv2000 said:


> My post at a consumer gripe site.
> I am very disappointed today as are other people.
> 
> _my3cents.com/showReview.cgi?id=27571
> _
> 
> Well i guess its just a waiting game now


Yeah...good luck with your cancellation. The only people that "promised" anything were CSR reps....why you base anything off what they say I don't know. Anyways, you surely will be sorry when the channels _do_ come.

Don't be so mad. Its just TV.


----------



## Doug Brott

jimmyv2000 said:


> My post at a consumer gripe site.
> I am very disappointed today as are other people.
> 
> http://www.my3cents.com/showReview.cgi?id=27571
> 
> Well i guess its just a waiting game now


Sorry .. this is the thread for folks anticipating the new HD .. I think you meant to post in the Grrrr thread.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=99676


----------



## Guitar Hero

FINALLY! 

The tech just left. He improved my 103b signal levels from 25-45 to 77-89! Nice! I'll take it! Also, the dish wasn't stable. So, the wind would move it out of position all the time. He made it stable, plus moved it farther out of the wind. 

I'm calling Ironwood Communications and saying, finally, a tech actually fixed the dish alignment problem. Not perfect, but I'll take what I can get. 

Oh, the 101 signal levels improved, also. 

BRING ON THE HD! 

Oh... wait...


----------



## Sirshagg

Guitar Hero said:


> FINALLY!
> 
> The tech just left. He improved my 103b signal levels from 25-45 to 77-89! Nice! I'll take it! Also, the dish wasn't stable. So, the wind would move it out of position all the time. He made it stable, plus moved it farther out of the wind.
> 
> I'm calling Ironwood Communications and saying, finally, a tech actually fixed the dish alignment problem. Not perfect, but I'll take what I can get.
> 
> Oh, the 101 signal levels improved, also.
> 
> BRING ON THE HD!
> 
> Oh... wait...


What you are now getting on 103b seems to by typical for most of us in the southwest.


----------



## Tom Robertson

jimmyv2000 said:


> My post at a consumer gripe site.
> I am very disappointed today as are other people.
> 
> http://www.my3cents.com/showReview.cgi?id=27571
> 
> Well i guess its just a waiting game now


At least thanks for promoting DBSTalk.com! 

I too am disappointed. Having been in major launches of service products and websites, I also completely understand all things come together and at the very last moment one or two things can delay the project. That can be extremely disappointing for the teams putting it all together too.

HD will come. HD will be way cool. These delays will be forgotten

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Guitar Hero

True; they'll be forgotten. 

Actually, I don't mind the delay. Yes, it's 'annoying' but I want them to launch HD when everything is ready to go. I don't want my HD programming to cut out just because they need to tweak something. 

What's a lot less forgiving are the new prices and fees. That, I cannot tolerate one bit. But, that's a different thread.


----------



## jimmyv2000

Tom Robertson said:


> At least thanks for promoting DBSTalk.com!
> 
> I too am disappointed. Having been in major launches of service products and websites, I also completely understand all things come together and at the very last moment one or two things can delay the project. That can be extremely disappointing for the teams putting it all together too.
> 
> HD will come. HD will be way cool. These delays will be forgotten
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


When my brother had PRIMESTAR and they did Thier "BIG SWITCH" at 6am on a Sunday they lived up to thier promise (Remember that)That was 2 years before D*bought them out.

Besides i can't cancel at least right away I been with D* since the beginning (almost 11/94) itd THE NFL_ST is what keeps me with D*


----------



## dhowse

7PM EDT 9/19 and all my 103(b) transponders are zero. Sounds like they still have some work to do. Oh well, this too shall pass.


----------



## Bigworm

9/19 6:05 CDT In Houston:
1-8: 95 96 95 94 95 94 94 94
9-16: 94 94 95 94 94 94 na na
17-24: 97 na na na na 97 na na
25-32: na na na na na na na na


----------



## dhowse

Ok Bigworm. I went back and checked it again. All zeroes. Changed to tuner 2 and all in upper 80's to mid 90's. Switched back to tuner 1 and all were in the upper 80's - mid 90's. Strange. Guess that's what you get for being a Beta tester.


----------



## 0db

Guitar Hero said:


> FINALLY!
> 
> The tech just left. He improved my 103b signal levels from 25-45 to 77-89! Nice! I'll take it! Also, the dish wasn't stable. So, the wind would move it out of position all the time. He made it stable, plus moved it farther out of the wind.
> 
> I'm calling Ironwood Communications and saying, finally, a tech actually fixed the dish alignment problem. Not perfect, but I'll take what I can get.
> 
> Oh, the 101 signal levels improved, also.
> 
> BRING ON THE HD!
> 
> Oh... wait...


Oh wow, I just realized you're in SoCal and a victi...er... customer of Ironwood communications. I had to have three different installers come out when I moved into my new place, D* said I was all set for upgrading from my SD Dtivo + HR10-250 setup to a new HR20 + move the HR10 into the extra room. New 5LNB dish. Etc.

First two times, the tech shows up with a 2lnb slimline dish and a basic IRD. "Nothing you're telling me is on the work order. My boss says I can't leave until I screw this into your garage."

The first guy was awesome though, the whole time he was telling me how his boss can't tell him what to do because he's quitting without notice tomorrow, and he can get more installs and better hours from the competition. FINALLY they sent some poor ******* who knew what he was doing, the guy spent 5 hours in my attic finally getting things done right. I guess D* footed the bill for that after they had to deal with my angry wife on the phone several times.

Ironwood Communications = bad.


----------

